# إلى من يريد معرفة الحق و اتباعه ..



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (4 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على الأنبياء و المرسلين 
انا اخت مسلمة أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمدا رسول الله و أن عيسى عليه السلام نبي الله 
انا اريد الحوار مع كل مسيحي يريد بصدق معرفة الحق اين هو او يريد تبينه 
و المنهاج في  ذلك هو سؤال و جواب 
اسألني عن الاسلام فأجيبك بايجاز 
و انا اسألك عن المسيحية و انت تجيب بايجاز 
حتى تعم الفائدة  أرى ان يكون اول كلامنا حول الأمور التي توافقوننا فيها نحن المسلمون و الامور التي تختلفون فيها معنا حتى نحدد و نضع الامور في نصابها 
و طبعا شرط اساسي للحوار الاحترام التام 

انتظر رأيكم يا من يريدون معرفة الحق


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلا و سهلا بيكى

هنا اطرحى اى سؤال عن المسيحية هنجيبك بأدب و احترام طبعا

الحوارات فى الاسلام فى منتدى حوار الاديان انزلى تحت خالص فى صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية هتلاقيه

و ربنا ينير طريقك


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (4 أكتوبر 2006)

أوكي فادي ان شاء الله حروح لحوار الاديان و اطرح الموضوع 
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا و ارزقنا اتباعه و ارنا الباطل باطلا و ارزقنا اجتنابه آمين


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*أريد ان أسأل عن المسيحين و ما يعتقدون فينا معاشر المسلمين و ما يعتقدون في ديننا 
يعني لو سألتك أخ فادي عن ماذا معنى الاسلام عندك و عند اباء ملتك المسحيين ؟؟؟
و هل تأمنون ان بعد المسيح عليه السلام هناك رسول او نبي ؟ قال تعالى :" وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقاً لما بين يدي من التوراة و مبشراً برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد.... " هل وصلكم قول المسيح  عليه السلام في زمننا هذا ... ام لم يصل *
بعد إذنك انا اتنظر ردك المسرود بطريقة  مميزة تدل على انك صاحب عقل لا صاب نزعة و عصبية


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

نظرتى لكى و للمسلميين تختلف عن نظرتى للأسلام و كل المسيحيين كذلك فنحن نحب الجميع و نحترم الجميع لا نقول ان المسلم كافر لأن هذا بيد الله فقط بل هو اخا و اختا لنا فكلنا ولدنا من ادم و حواء ولا فرق بيننا ابدا كلنا سواء.

اما نظرتى للأسلام فبأختصار لا اؤمن انه من عند أله ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب ولا اؤمن بنبوة رسول الاسلام

السؤال عن مجىء نبى بعد المسيح هو يضع المسيح فى دائرة النبوة و هذا انا ارفضه تماما لأن العقيدة المسيحية لا تؤمن بوجود مبدأ ارسال الله للأنبياء بغرض هداية المؤمنيين فليس سبيل للخلاص سوى الايمان بفداء السيد المسيح

اما هذا القول فلم يصل لا فى هذا الزمن ولا فى غيره


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (4 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا فادي 
هل افهم ايضا ان المسحيين لا يؤمنون ان الله سبحانه و تعالى ارسل الرسل و الانبياء مبشرين و منذرين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

نظرتى لكى و للمسلميين تختلف عن نظرتى للأسلام و كل المسيحيين كذلك فنحن نحب الجميع و نحترم الجميع لا نقول ان المسلم كافر لأن هذا بيد الله فقط بل هو اخا و اختا لنا فكلنا ولدنا من ادم و حواء ولا فرق بيننا ابدا كلنا سواء.

اما نظرتى للأسلام فبأختصار لا اؤمن انه من عند أله ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب ولا اؤمن بنبوة رسول الاسلام

السؤال عن مجىء نبى بعد المسيح هو يضع المسيح فى دائرة النبوة و هذا انا ارفضه تماما لأن العقيدة المسيحية لا تؤمن بوجود مبدأ ارسال الله للأنبياء بغرض هداية المؤمنيين فليس سبيل للخلاص سوى الايمان بفداء السيد المسيح

اما هذا القول فلم يصل لا فى هذا الزمن ولا فى غيره


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (4 أكتوبر 2006)

و كمان لو انتم معاشر المسيحيين لا تؤمنون بان الله ارسل انبياء فمن هم ابراهيم و اسحاق و يعقوب ؟؟؟؟

و لو ممكن تشرحلي ما هو فداء السيد المسيح عندكم شرح مختصر حتى لا اتلخبط و افهم 

شكرا


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (4 أكتوبر 2006)

و ايضا اسمحلي اخي في الانسانية و اعذر جهلي بالمسيحية و اخبرني عن الشيء الذي يجعلكم لا تؤمنون بنبوة بمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم رسول الله .


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2006)

نسرين أمة الرحمن قال:


> و كمان لو انتم معاشر المسيحيين لا تؤمنون بان الله ارسل انبياء فمن هم ابراهيم و اسحاق و يعقوب ؟؟؟؟
> 
> و لو ممكن تشرحلي ما هو فداء السيد المسيح عندكم شرح مختصر حتى لا اتلخبط و افهم
> 
> شكرا


 
*+*

الاخت نسرين أمة الرحمن ..

تحية وسلام ..

نحن نؤمن بكل الانبياء اللذين اتوا* قبل* المسيح له المجد ...

ولكن عندما تجسد *المسيح *- أقنوم الابن - على الارض .... وتم الفداء .... لم تعد البشرية فى حاجه الى انبياء ... فقط كانت فى حاجة الى رسل حتى تبشر بالمسيحيه 

هذا بأختصار شديد جداً


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ما هو الفداء ؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2006)

نسرين أمة الرحمن قال:


> ما هو الفداء ؟؟


 
*+*

الفداء هو فتح ابواب الفردوس الى البشرية .. 


وبأختصار .. بعد سقوط أبينا آدم فى الخطية (( معصية الله والكبرياء )) كان من المحتم أن *يموت* حسب قول الله له المجد له* " يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت "* .. ولان الله *عادل* كان لابد أن يموت آدم .. ولان الله* رحوم* كان لابد من الرحمه .. *واجتمعت الرحمه والعدل فى شخص المسيح على الارض* .. *فتجسد الابن* - اقنوم الابن - واتخذ جسداً .. و نزل الى الارض .. ومات بدلاً من الجنس البشرى (( متمثلاً فى آدم الاب لكل البشريه )) *وحمل خطيته* ..* وفتح أبوب الفردوس* التى أُغلقت بسبب سقوط ادم الاول .. ومن هنا .. صار للانسان فرصة أن يدخل الملكوت* ثانياً* .. *فقط لمن قبل المسيح رباً والهاً .. وآمن به* 

تحياتى


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (4 أكتوبر 2006)

لي ممكن عما قريب إن أحياني الله و أعانني بعض الاسئلة الاخرى 
مشكورا على ما تفضلت و اجبت عنه 

سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك أشهد أن لا اله الا أنت أستغفرك و أتوب اليك


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*موفقين في الاجابة يا احبة*

*وفيتوا و كفيتوا*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Unitarian (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*وجدت الموضوع مطروحا *

*فجذبني *

*ولكن للأسف لست أملك من الوقت الكثير للكتابة هنا*




> الفداء هو فتح ابواب الفردوس الى البشرية ..
> 
> 
> وبأختصار .. بعد سقوط أبينا آدم فى الخطية (( معصية الله والكبرياء )) كان من المحتم أن *يموت* حسب قول الله له المجد له* " يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت "* .. ولان الله *عادل* كان لابد أن يموت آدم .. ولان الله* رحوم* كان لابد من الرحمه .. *واجتمعت الرحمه والعدل فى شخص المسيح على الارض* .. *فتجسد الابن* - اقنوم الابن - واتخذ جسداً .. و نزل الى الارض .. ومات بدلاً من الجنس البشرى (( متمثلاً فى آدم الاب لكل البشريه )) *وحمل خطيته* ..* وفتح أبوب الفردوس* التى أُغلقت بسبب سقوط ادم الاول .. ومن هنا .. صار للانسان فرصة أن يدخل الملكوت* ثانياً* .. *فقط لمن قبل المسيح رباً والهاً .. وآمن به*
> ...




*طبيعي أن آدم يموت فالله لم يخلق آدم ليعيش إلى الأبد على الأرض*

*والدليل على هذا*

*أن الله  قبل خلق البشر أقر أنه سيخلقهم ليتسلطوا على كل الأرض  والجنة في الكتاب المقدس على جزء صغير من الأرض أقام آدم شرقه بعد طرده من الجنة ؛ والمصدر سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول والعدد 26-28*

*فالله إن كان وضع آدم أولا في الجنة فهو في الأصل قد خلقه للأرض*

*فكان لزاما أن يخلق الرب آدم بجسد يقبل الموت.*

*فلماذا الموت إذن؟*

*لأن الحياة على الأرض الى الابد لا معنى لها لأن الأرض محل عمل الانسان فإما يطيع وصايا ربه فينال الحياة الأبدية وإما يعصيه فيذهب للجحيم الأبدي*

*ولكن النص يوضح أن موت آدم لم يكن موتا جسدياً في النص بل كان موتا روحيا لأن آدم لم يمت " يوم " أكل من الشجرة كما يقول النص. *

*وكان هذا عقاب الله للخطأ الذي ارتكبه آدم فخرج من الجنة إلى الأرض ليبدأ الحياة التي خلقه الله لأجلها*

*ولا أرى في امكانية عودته للجنة أي مشكلة ولا حاجة لفداء مطلقا *

*إذ أن الخالق قد خلقه للأرض ليعمل ويعيش حتى يموت وبعمله الذي عمل يعود للحياة الروحية ( في الجنة ) أو يظل خارج الباب ( في الموت الروحي ) *

*فما الحاجة للفداء إذن؟*

*فحزقيال النبي قالها واضحة صريحة*

*حزقيال 18 -  21 فاذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وعمل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا.لا يموت.  22  كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه.في بره الذي عمل يحيا. *

*النبي حزقيال يقدم لك الحياة الأبدية بأن ترجع عن كل خطاياك وتحفظ وصايا الله , ما الحاجة للفداء؟*

*وما أراه معضلة في كلام الأستاذ الفاضل طارق , هو أنه حاول حل المعضلة ( في نظره ) في التضارب بين عدل الرب ورحمته بحل واحد فقط *


*ألا وهو الإنتقاص من قدسية الإله بأن يصبح عارا ومحتقر الشعب ولعنة كما هو مكتوب ملعون من علق على خشبة  تثنية 21 -22 وغلاطية 3- 13*


*فهل يا أستاذي العزيز حتى تخرج من مشكلة تعارض صفتين من صفات الكمال لدى الإله تنتقص من صفة اخرى له؟*

*لا أظن أن هذا الحل يقبله أصحاب التفكير السليم!*

*وأضرب لك مثلا صغيرا يحل لك المشكلة في تعارض صفتي العدل والرحمة*

*لو أنك إنسانا غنيا عندك من المال الكثير واقترض منك شخص ما مبلغا من المال , وحين أتى موعد السداد لم يستطع هذا الشخص السداد , فبكل عطف منك ورحمة عفوت عنه ولم تأخذ منه هذا المال*

*هل هنا تصبح صديقي العزيز انسان ظالم؟*

*هل انتقصت صفة الرحمة التي اتصفت بها في هذا الموقف من عدلك معه؟*

*وضع في الحسبان أن صفتي الظلم والعدل متناقضتان فإن لم تكن عادل فأنت ظالم والعكس صحيح!*

*تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم*


----------



## قلم حر (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قبل أن يرد أحدعليك سأطرح عليك سؤالا !!
أنت تقول :


> *ولا أرى في امكانية عودته للجنة أي مشكلة ولا حاجة لفداء مطلقا *


لما ذا لم يرجع ألخالق ألعادل ( أبناء آدم أو آدم نفسه )000الى ( جنة عدن )بعد توبتهم ؟؟؟
أليس ذلك دليل على أن باب ( ألجنه ) مقفل !!! و بحاجه ( لطريقه مستقبليه لفتحه 000و كل ذلك من عدله و رحمته و حكمته ألمطلقه ) ؟؟


----------



## LogicMind (5 أكتوبر 2006)

باين عليها مناقشة جيدة وكمان تحتاج لتشغيل المخ
طبعا ... من غير مخ يبقى الإنسان ولا حاجة ولازم ربنا يخاطب عقل الإنسان قبل مايكلفه
بأمور علشان كده أنا شايف إن أساسيات أى دين لازم تمشى مع العقل مية مية

لكن فكرة الفداء المنطق بتاعها يعنى ....
* ليه ربنا يعاقب أمم كتيرة فى العهد القديم زى نوح وعاد وغيرهم إذا كان ناوى يفدى البشر ؟
هوه مش حمل خطيئة البشر كلهم ؟ طب اللى أهلكهم فى آلاف السنين ليه ما أخدوش حقهم
من المحبة والفداء , ده أهلك سبعين ألف واحد يهودى بس علشان نظروا للتابوت زى ماورد فى العهد القديم؟
* وبعدين إزاى وإمتى حصل التغير الكبير للنقيض اللى بعيد قوى ... يعنى من عقاب الأمم المذنبة بالفناء إلى فدى الإنسان مش بخروف زى فداء سيدنا إسماعيل لأ ده بنفسه ( أقنوم الإبن ) ؟ 
* السيد المسيح عليه السلام لم يذكر أدم على لسانه في اي مرة , فكيف يكون أتى من اجل خطيئة أدم ولم يذكره ولا مرة ؟؟
* طب وليه ربنا لم يفدى آدم وحواء بعد طردهم على طول وإنتظر كل الوقت ده ؟
* وبعدين بصراحة كده الموضوع فيه تحامل كبير , يعنى هما أخطئوا وكمان أخدوا عقوبات قاسية
الطرد من الجنة ( فى أصعب من كده ؟ ) - التعب فى الأرض لكسب الرزق بعد لما كان على الجاهز فى الجنة - آلام الحمل والولادة اللى بتعانى منهم حواء وكل إمرأة زى ما فى سفر التكوين الإصحاح
الثالث :
(  16وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «تَكْثِيرًا أُكَثِّرُ أَتْعَابَ حَبَلِكِ، بِالْوَجَعِ تَلِدِينَ أَوْلاَدًا. وَإِلَى رَجُلِكِ يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ». 17وَقَالَ لآدَمَ: «لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِ امْرَأَتِكَ وَأَكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُكَ قَائِلاً: لاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ. 18وَشَوْكًا وَحَسَكًا تُنْبِتُ لَكَ، وَتَأْكُلُ عُشْبَ الْحَقْلِ. 19بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ». )
طيب خلاص العدل إتحقق هما أخطئوا و أخدوا عقابهم وإنتهى الأمر ليه بقى الذرية تشيل 
الذنب اللى ماعملتوش ؟ وتحتاج فداء لخطيئة ما عملوهاش وخلاص إتعاقب عليها صاحبها ... بالعقل يعنى
* وبعدين الاعتقاد بالخطيئة المورثة بيتناقض مع العدل الإلهي. علشان ربنا  العادل بيعاقب المرء على اللى عمله هو ، لا على ما فعل أبوه أو أجداده والكتاب المقدس بيقول :
 (( 20اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. اَلابْنُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ، وَالأَبُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الابْنِ. بِرُّ الْبَارِّ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ، وَشَرُّ الشِّرِّيرِ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ. )) (حزقيال 18 : 20)
* طيب إذا كان الانسان بيتولد بالخطيئة الموروثة ليه لم يتحدث العهد القديم ومنه التوراة عن هذه الوراثة ؟ ولية جعل العهد القديم كل إنسان مسؤولاً عن ذنبه زى ماهو واضح فى النص اللى فات؟ 

يعنى بالعقل كده ... مش مقنعة - ما تزعلوش منى ... دى بس شوية أفكار حرة
معلش أنا مشغول أوى ... يمكن أكمل بعدين أفكارى الحرة

أشكركم على ضيافتكم ليه


----------



## Unitarian (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*


السمردلي قال:



قبل أن يرد أحدعليك سأطرح عليك سؤالا !!
أنت تقول :

لما ذا لم يرجع ألخالق ألعادل ( أبناء آدم أو آدم نفسه )000الى ( جنة عدن )بعد توبتهم ؟؟؟
أليس ذلك دليل على أن باب ( ألجنه ) مقفل !!! و بحاجه ( لطريقه مستقبليه لفتحه 000و كل ذلك من عدله و رحمته و حكمته ألمطلقه ) ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


الصديق العزيز/ السمردلي 

لو قرأت مداخلتلي بتمعن ما احتجت للسؤال , 

فإجابة سؤالك زميلي العزيز هي أن الله لم يخلقهم في الأصل ليسكنوا الجنة بل ليتسلطوا على كل الارض ويملأوها ويخضعوها وفيها يعبدون ربهم وينفذون وصاياه وبتنفيذهم وصايا ربهم يفتح لهم الطريق للحياة الأبدية

وقد يتطرق إلى ذهنك سؤال ما وقد سألني فيه كثير من المسيحيين الفضلاء ألا وهو




			لماذا نموت إذن؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وقد أجبت على هذا ضمنا في مداخلتي السابقة ودعني أخبرك بشيء

هل يوجد اختبار مدته لا نهاية؟

طبيعي جدا أن أي اختبار تكون له مدة محددة وبعدها لا مجال للإجابة

كذلك حياتنا هي اختبار لنا مدته ما بين بلوغك العقل ومعرفتك الخير من الشر وينتهي بموتك ولذلك عامل الزمن هام جدا في حياة الإنسان على الأرض

وبعدها تقوم من التراب ويحاسبك الرب على ما فعلت في اختبارك فإن خيرا فستجازى عليه وإن شرا فستعاقب عليه

أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك إجابة ترضيك

تقبل تحياتي لشخصك الكريم*


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الاحباء سلام لكم جميعا


عقيدة الكفارة و الفداء تتلخص فى الاتى

*مشكلة البشرية*​إذا أردنا أن نلخِّص مشكلة البشرية في كلمة واحدة، فإن هذه الكلمة الواحدة ستكون هي “الخطية”.

والآن ماذا تعني كلمة “الخطية”؟

كثيرون يظنون أن الخطية لا تعني سوى الكبائر فقط، أو ما يسميه العالم جرائم، أما ما عدا ذلك فإن الناس يلتمسون - من جهته - لأنفسهم الأعذار، ويخففون من وقعه على ضمائرهم، بأن يسمونه "عيباً" أو "ضعفاً" أو "زلة". بل إن الإنسان حتى إذا اعترف بحدوث الخطية، فإنه عادة يجد لنفسه أو لغيره المبررات العديدة لها.

لكننا نجد في الكتاب المقدس فكراً مختلفاً تماماً عن ذلك.

إن كلمة “الخطية” - بحسب مفهوم الكتاب المقدس - كلمة هامة وخطيرة، ويمكننا أن نجد لها من كلمة الله تعريفين: 

1) عدم إصابة الهدف

2) تجاوز الحد

التعريف الأول نفهمه من قول الوحي في قضاة20: 16 «هؤلاء يرمون الحجر بالمقلاع على الشعرة ولا يخطئون». فالخطية بحسب هذه الآية تعني عدم إصابة الهدف. أما المعنى الثاني، وهو مكمِّل للمعنى الأول، فهو ما نستنتجه من قول شاول الملك لصموئيل النبي «أخطأت لأني تعديت قول الرب» (1صموئيل15: 24)، فأن يتعدى الإنسان أقوال الله، متجاوزاً الحد المسموح به من قبل الله، فهذا - في نظر الوحي المقدس - خطية.

يمكن القول إن الخطية بحسب التعريف الأول سلبية: أن تحاول إصابة الهدف فتخطئه، هذه خطية. وعن هذا يقول الكتاب المقدس «الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم (come short) مجد الله» (رومية3: 23). وأما بحسب التعريف الثاني فإنها إيجابية: فأن تتعدى وتتجاوز الحد المسموح به، سواء بأسلوب عمدي أو لا إرادي، فأنت بذلك أخطأت. وعن هذا يقول الوحي المقدس: «الخطية هي التعدي» (1يوحنا3: 4).

وواضح، حتى في الحياة العادية، أنه يخطئ الهدف من لم يُصبه، ولا يُشترط أن تكون عدم إصابة الهدف بمسافة كبيرة أو صغيرة، ونفس الأمر يقال عن تجاوز الحد المسموح به. فإنك إن لم تُصب الهدف أو تجاوزت الحد، فأنت قد أخطأت، وهذا يكفي.

مما سبق فإننا نقول إنه لكي نفهم المعنى الكتابي لكلمة “الخطية” يلزمنا أولاً أن نعرف ما هو الهدف المطلوب منا أن نحققه، وما هي الحدود التي لا يجب أن نتجاوزها. ومن أين يمكننا معرفة هذا الأمر أو ذاك بدون الإعلان الإلهي؟ ولعل هذا هو سبب محاولة الشيطان إبعاد النفوس عن الكتاب المقدس، فبذلك يكون بوسعه أن يخدعهم كما يحلو له، كقول الرب له المجد لبعض اليهود في أيامه «أ ليس لهذا تضلون، إذ لا تعرفون الكتب؟» (مرقس12: 24).

ترى ما هو الهدف الذي كان مطلوباً منا أن نصيبه فأخطأناه؟ إنه مجد الله. فالله خلق الإنسان لمجده (إشعياء43: 7)، وكان ينبغي لنا إذ عرفنا الله أن نمجده (رومية1: 21)، بل بحسب إعلان الله لنا في العهد الجديد ينبغي أن يكون مجد الله هو المحرك لنا في كل أعمالنا، حتى الاعتيادية أو الضرورية «فإذا كنتم تأكلون أو تشربون أو تفعلون شيئاً، فافعلوا الكل لمجد الله» (1كورنثوس10: 31). لكن هذا بالطبع لم يحدث، إذ يسجل الوحي بصريح العبارة قائلاً:

«الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله» (رومية3: 23).

نعم «الجميع أخطأوا». تفكر في عمومية الخطية عند كل البشر. إنه لم ينجُ من لطخة الخطية شعب أو جنس أو حضارة. الفارق الوحيد بين قوم وقوم هو في مدى القدرة على المغالطة التي بها نُظهر حقيقة حالتنا. من أيام آدم وحتى اليوم جاء إلى العالم أكثر من 40 بليون من البشر. كم واحد منهم لم يخطيء؟ الإجابة القاطعة، من كتاب التاريخ وكتاب الوحي على السواء، هي أن الجميع أخطأوا.

كم من تصرفات، انحط فيها الإنسان إلى مستوى أقل من الحيوان! «في طرقهم اغتصاب وسحق، وطريق السلام لم يعرفوه، ليس خوف الله قدام عيونهم» (رومية3: 16-18). لقد قدّر البعض أن من هؤلاء الأربعين بليوناً من البشر الذي ولدوا في العالم، مات نحو ثلثهم مقتولين بأيدي بشر آخرين! والكثير منهم مات ميتات بشعة. ما أكثر من رُجم، أو أُحرق أو دُفن حياً، أو سُحل، أو مُثِّل بجثته! ثم ما أكثر الذين استيقظت ضمائرهم فلم يحتملوا ما عملوه هم بإخوتهم، فقتلوا أنفسهم منتحرين!

والآن انظر إلى بصمة الخطية الواضحة على البشر، فإنك تجدها في كل ما حولك: ستجدها بصورة مأساوية ومخيفة في أحياء المدن الفقيرة والمكتظة، وستجدها أيضاً بصورة محزنة ومؤسفة في الأحياء الراقية.

قم بزيارة إلى السجون والتقِ بمن فيها. استمع إلى ما عملوه في المجتمع وما عمله المجتمع فيهم! ألقِ نظرة خاطفة على الحانات والمراقص ودور الفجور ونوادي القمار، ثم على بيوت مرتادي هذه الأماكن، ومن فيها من نسوة بائسات، وأولاد تعساء، وأزواج أو آباء محطمين. هذه بعض نتائج الخطية المرة. بل إنك لن تحتاج إلى رحلة بعيدة كي ما تتبع آثار الخطية، فإنك ستجدها - إن كنت مخلصاً مع نفسك - داخل قلبك أنت، وقلب البشر المحيطين بك.

قال أحد الحكماء لكي يوضح استفحال الخطية في العالم: “إن السلطة التشريعية نَمَت لأن البشر لا يمكن أن يوثق فيهم لتسوية خلافاتهم بأمانة ونزاهة وحيدة. والكثير جداً مما نعايشه، ما كان ليحدث لولا تأصل الخطية في الطبيعة البشرية. فالوعد لم يعُد كافياً، بل أصبح العقد لازماً، والأبواب ما عادت كافيه بل أصبح يلزم لها ترابيس وأقفال، ودفع ثمن الرحلة ما عاد كافياً، بل أصبح يلزم قطع تذكرة، ومفتش لفحص التذاكر، وشخص آخر ليجمعها في نهاية الرحلة. القوانين والتعليمات لم تعد كافيه، بل يلزم وجود الشرطة لفرض القانون والنظام. هذه وأشياء أخرى كثيرة ما كان لها أي لزوم لولا الخطية. فنحن لا نقدر أن نثق في بعضنا البعض، بل نحتاج إلى حماية الواحد من صاحبه”.

ثم تفكر في أمر آخر وخطير، يصور لنا بصمة الخطية: أعني به الموت، عدو البشرية الأول، الموت الذي سرى على الجميع بدون استثناء. أ يمكنك أن تتتبع نهر الدموع التي سالت من العيون، وأن تحيط علماً بالنفوس التي تلوعت، والقلوب التي تحطمت علي مَر العصور بسبب الموت؟ أ يمكنك أن ترى ما نتج عن الحروب من ملايين القتلي والمشوهين، والأسرى والمجروحين، وكذا قدر الدمار والخراب لكل ما كان يوماً ينبض بالحياة؟ أ يمكنك أن تشاهد المرضى في كل زمان ومكان، والموت وهو يتسرب إلي أجسادهم ببطء لكن بثبات، والأحباء على مقربة منهم، لكنهم في موقف العجز الكامل عن مساعدتهم. أ يمكنك تستمع إلى أنين المطروحين وتأوهاتهم وصرخاتهم؟ إن هذه كلها هي بعض ثمرات الخطية المُرة!

آه من الخطية وذكرياتها المرعبة! كم أذلت! كم أضلت! كم حطمت! كم بددت! كم كسرت من قلوب، وأثارت من شجون!

لكن أنت - بعد كل هذا - لم تعرف من الخطية إلا مظاهرها الخارجية. لقد شاهدت بعضاً من أعراض المرض لا المرض ذاته، فالداء غائر في القلب، والضربة أعمق من الجلد!

لكنك حتى لو دخلت إلى القلوب لترى ما فعلته الخطية في بني البشر، فليس هذا هو الجزء الأهم في المسألة. فالخطية هي في المقام الأول ضد الله، وهي إهانة لمجده تعالى، كما قال داود النبي للرب «إليك وحدك أخطأت، والشر قدام عينيك صنعت» (مزمور51: 4).

هذا يقودنا إلى نقطة ثانية هامة قبل أن نفهم الفكر المسيحي للكفارة

*قداسة الله و غضبه*​ 
إن قداسة الله هي قداسة مطلقة ليس فيها ذرة واحدة من النجاسة. يقول الوحي: «هذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه، ونخبركم به: أن الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة» (1يوحنا1: 5). ويقول النبي حبقوق في العهد القديم: «أ لست أنت منذ الأزل يا رب إلهي قدوسي.. عيناك أطهر من أن تنظرا الشر، ولا تستطيع النظر إلى الجور؟» (حبقوق1: 12،13). ويعوزنا الوقت والإدراك حقاً لنفهم شيئاً عن تلك القداسة التي ليس لها نظير على الإطلاق. فيقول له موسى في الترنيمة الأولى المسجلة في الكتاب «من مثلك... يا رب؟ من مثلك معتزّاً في القداسة، مخوفاً بالتسابيح، صانعاً عجائب» (خروج15: 11)، ويقول الرب نفسه في العهد القديم: «فبمن تشبهونني فأساوية يقول القدوس» (إشعياء40: 25). ويقول الرائي في سفر الرؤيا: «من لا يخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك، لأنك وحدك قدوس؟» (رؤيا15: 4).

عندما ظهر الرب لموسى بلهيب نار من وسط عليقة، ومال موسى لينظر هذا المنظر العظيم، لماذا لا تحترق العليقة، فإن الرب ناداه من وسط العليقة قائلاً: «موسى موسى.. لا تقترب إلى ههنا. اخلع حذاءك من رجليك، لأن الموضع الذي أنت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة» (خروج3: 2-5). حقاً إنه كما أعلن الوحي المقدس عن الله: «إن إلهنا نار آكلة» (عبرانيين12: 29). وعليه فإن أولئك الواهمين، الذين نظراً لشر قلوبهم، يقللون من مستوى قداسة الله ليتناسب مع مستوى أخلاقياتهم وطبائعهم، سيكتشفون، بعد فوات الأوان، أن إبليس - ذاك القتّال للناس من البدء - قد خدعهم. وعندها ستنطبق عليهم كلمات الوحي «اسمعوا أيها البعيدون ما صنعت، واعرفوا أيها القريبون بطشي. ارتعب في صهيون الخطاة، أخذت الرعدة المنافقين. من منا يسكن في نار آكلة؟ من منا يسكن في وقائد أبدية؟!» (إشعياء33: 13،14).

الله الذي نتعبد له، والذي أمامه سيقف جميع البشر ليعطوا حساباً له، هو إله كلي القداسة، ودائماً قدوس. وأما نحن فبالسقوط وقعنا في كل ما يمكن للإنسان أن يقع فيه. وبلغة أحد الحكماء: “لقد وُلدنا في عالم ملوث،ولقد عايشنا القذارة من مهدنا، ورضعناها مع لبن أمهاتنا، وتنفسناها مع كل شهيق هواء، ونمَت فينا مع السنين، وتعمقت في اختبارنا مع مرور الأيام، فكل شيء حولنا ملوث، وأكثر الأشياء بياضاً في عالمنا هذا، هو في حقيقته رمادي قاتم”.

مشكلة الإنسان الخاطئ أنه يفكر في الله بمفهومه المنحرف. يقول الله للشرير في مزمور50 «ظننت أني مثلك» (انظر مزمور50: 16-21). ولهذا فبينما يخفف الإنسان من شناعة خطيته، نظراً لجهله بقداسة الله، فإننا نجد الوحي المقدس يتكلم عن الخطية بمفهوم مختلف تماماً عن مفهوم البشر لها، فيقول مثلاً «من يعرف أن يعمل حسناً ولا يعمل فذلك خطية له» (يعقوب4: 17). كما يقول أيضاً «فكر الحماقة خطية» (أمثال24: 9). ويقول إن «كل كلمة بطالة (أي عاطلة ولا لزوم لها) سوف يعطي الناس عنها حساباً يوم الدين» (متى12: 36).

إنك إن لم تنظر إلى الخطية بهذه النظرة، فلن يمكنك فهم الكفارة. فالطبيب ما لم يقدر أن يشخِّص الداء، فإنه لن يقدر أن يصف الدواء. وينبغي قبل أن نبحث عن الحل الصحيح للمشكلة أن نعرف أولاً حقيقة المشكلة.

يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أنه بسبب خطية واحدة طُرد أبوانا الأولان من الجنة وحلت بالأرض كل هذه المصائب (تكوين3). كما يخبرنا أنه بسبب خطية واحدة لحام أبي كنعان حلت اللعنة على الملايين الغفيرة من نسله (تكوين9: 20-25). ويخبرنا أيضاً أنه بسبب خطية واحدة لخادم أليشع ضُرب بالبرص هو ونسله إلى الأبد (2ملوك5: 27)!

لكن هناك شيئاً آخر بالغ الخطر يجب أن نعرفه في الله، وهو غضبه المقدس بسبب الخطية. يقول الرسول بولس «لأن غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم» (رومية1: 18). وعندما ذكر قائمة من شرور البشر في أفسس5: 6، وفي كولوسي3: 6، أردف الرسول قائلاً «إنه بسبب هذه الأمور يأتي غضب الله على أبناء المعصية». لقد تجلى غضب الله في الماضي على العالم القديم في أيام نوح، عندما فاض عليه الماء فهلك (تكوين6-8)، ولقد تجلى ذلك الغضب مرة ثانية عندما «رمّد مدينتي سدوم وعمورة والمدن التي حولهما» وجعلها «عبرة، مكابدة عقاب نار أبدية» (تكوين19؛ يهوذا7). ويقول المرنم في المزمور: «الله قاض عادل، وإله يسخط في كل يوم» (مزمور7: 11). وهو طبعاً يسخط بسبب الشرور التي تُرتكب يومياً من بني البشر. بل وفي الإنجيل يذكر لنا هذا الغضب في قول البشير يوحنا: «الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله» (يوحنا3: 36).

*الخطية الاولى*​ 
لنعد إلى القصة من بدايتها وندرس بشيء من التفصيل الخطية الأولى، خطية أبوينا الأولين في الجنة.

في سفر التكوين والأصحاح الثاني نقرأ كيف خلق الله الإنسان، وكيف وضعه في جنة وحوله كل مظاهر الجمال وأسباب السعادة. تفكر في روعة جنة من غرس الرب الإله نفسه! تفكر في نسمات الصباح المنعشة في تلك الجنة، وفي هدوء المساء الجليل فيها! لكن ليس هذا فقط، بل لقد اختص الله آدم أيضاً، دون باقي المخلوقات، بنسمة الحياة، التي بها أصبح الإنسان في توافق مع خالقه وفي شركة معه. ما أسعد آدم وهو يسير إلى جوار الرب الإله في الجنة وإلى جواره المرأة التي صنعها الرب ليكمل بها سعادة آدم. وبالإضافة إلى كل ذلك، فقد أعطاه الله السلطان والسيادة على كل الخليقة. ولقد تجلى سلطانه هذا على كل المخلوقات عندما أحضر الله إليه كل الحيوانات وكل الطيور ليدعوها بأسمائها.

لكن الله أعطاه أيضاً وصية واحدة، محظوراً واحداً، امتحاناً له، ليثبت بها تقديره لفضله عليه واعترافه بنعمته. فما الذي حدث؟

لقد جاء الشيطان مستخدماً الحية (تكوين3)، وهمس في أذن حواء بكلام سام مضمونه: أولاً: إن الله كاذب. أ لم يقل لكما إنكما إذا أكلتما من الشجرة ستموتا؟ الحقيقة أنكما «لن تموتا». ثم إنه ليس عادلاً، وإلا فلماذا يسلبكما حرية التصرف ويمنعكما من التسلط على هذه الشجرة مع أنكما رأسا الخليقة؟! ثم هو أيضاً لا يحبكما. لو كان يحبكما حقاً، أ كان يحرمكما من التمتع بشيء؟ «بل الله عالم أنه يوم تأكلان منه (أي من ثمر هذه الشجرة) تنفتح أعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر» والله لا يريدكما نظيره، بل أن تظلا أقل منه!

هذه هي كلمات الحية للمرأة. وبكل أسف صدّقت المرأة هذا كله، وأكلت، وأعطت رجلها أيضاً فأكل. وعندما أكل الإنسان كان معنى ذلك أنه قال: “آمين” على كل هذه الافتراءات والأكاذيب الشيطانية. وكانت هذه إهانة بالغة لله أمام كل الخليقة. ويا للكارثة!

كان بوسع الله من أول لحظة أن يثبت أنه صادق. فما كان أسهل أن يوقع حكم الموت على آدم وامرأته في الحال، فيتبرهن أمام الجميع أنه صادق. وإذ ذاك كانت الخليقة كلها ستعرف أيضاً أنه عادل وبار، لأن التعدي والمعصية نالا مجازاة عادلة. لكن السؤال الذي كان سيظل إلى أبد الآبدين بدون إجابة: هل الله محبة؟

لذا فقد سلك الرب مسلكاً آخر، وأجَّل الرد على افتراءات الشيطان نحو أربعة آلاف سنة، عندما أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (1يوحنا3: 8).

لكن بالنسبة لآدم وحواء، فإننا نقرأ قول الوحي: «فانفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان». ولقد كانت أولى محاولاتهما بعد أن سقطا في الخطية كما يقول الكتاب أنهما «خاطا أوراق تين، وصنعا لأنفسهما مآزر» لتغطية عريهما. بكلمات أخرى إنهما حاولا إصلاح ما أفسداه، وعلاج ما اقترفته أيديهما، لكن هيهات!

صحيح ربما يكونان قد نجحا إلى حد ما في مداراة نتائج الخطية، أحدهما عن الآخر، لكن علاجهما لم يُجدِ نفعاً أمام الله. فإنهما ما أن سمعا صوت الرب ماشياً في الجنة، حتى اختبئا خلف أشجارها. ولما نادى الرب آدم قائلاً له «أين أنت؟» كانت إجابته الأسيفة «سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت، لأني عريان فاختبأت».

أين إذاً مآزر ورق التين التي كان قد عملها آدم وحواء؟ 

إن أوراق التين وأشجار الجنة دلّت على شعور أبوينا بالخزي، وحاجتهما للستر، لكنها أثبتت فشل محاولة علاج الخطية وسترها من أمام نظر الله.

على أن محاولة أبوينا في الجنة إنما كانت مقدمة لمحاولات عديدة للإنسان لعلاج الخطية وتغطيتها، كما سنرى فيما يلي، لكنها كلها محاولات باءت بالفشل والخسران!

*العلاج الالهى و العلاج البشرى*​ 
لما لم تنجح محاولات آدم أن يستر نفسه، فقد تداخل الله بنفسه لعلاج الأمر. فواضح من قصة سفر التكوين أن ما فشل فيه آدم، عالجه الله بنفسه. فالله هو الذي قام بستر آدم وحواء، إذ لا تُختم قصة السقوط قبل أن نقرأ: «صنع الرب الإله لآدم وامرأته أقمصة من جلد وألبسهما».

أرجو أن تلاحظ  أن الكتاب لم يقل إن الله خلق لآدم وامرأته أقمصة الجلد، مع أن ذلك كان في مقدوره طبعاً لو أراد، بل إن الوحي يقول إن الله صنع أقمصة الجلد. فكيف صنعها الله؟ ومن أين أتى الله بالجلد؟

يقيناً كان هناك حيوان ذُبح وسُلخ جلده. ولقد ذُبح ذلك الحيوان البريء الذي لم يفعل الخطية، بينما عفا الله عن آدم وحواء، لقد تعرى ذلك الحيوان من جلده، بينما كسا الله الرجل وامرأته بجلد هذه الذبيحة. ثم تقدم الرب بنفسه من الإنسان الخاطئ العاري لكي يستره بنفسه، ولكي يكسوه بجلد الذبيحة. فيا للنعمة التي تشع من هذه العبارة العجيبة «صنع الرب.. أقمصة... وألبسهما»!!

هذه هي أولى الإرهاصات في الكتاب المقدس عن الكفارة: الله ستر آدم وامرأته. والكفارة كما نعلم تعني الستر. يُقال “كفر الشيء” أي ستره وغطاه. ولم تكن تلك الذبيحة، التي قدمها الله في الجنة لعلاج خطية آدم وستر عريه، إلا رمزاً بسيطاً لعلاج الله العظيم للخطية، وفدائه الذي كان عتيداً أن يجريه لكل البشرية بذبح عظيم، كما سنشرح بعد قليل.

والآن قبل الاسترسال في موضوعنا، دعنا نلخص الدروس التي تعلمناها من خطية الإنسان الأول حسبما ورد في تكوين 3:

أولاً: حاجة الإنسان إلى الستر.

ثانياً: عدم استطاعة الإنسان أن يستر نفسه.

ثالثاً: قيام الرب بنفسه بستر الإنسان.

وكما عبّر الله عن نعمته مع أبوينا بسترهما بهذا العمل: سترهما بجلد الذبيحة، فإن قضاء الله أيضاً عبَّر عن نفسه، فطرد الله الإنسان من الجنة. ثم على باب الجنة وضع الله الكروبيم وسيف لهيب نار متقلب لحراسة طريق شجرة الحياة. وكان على من يريد الاقتراب إلى الله أن يذهب إلى هذا المكان بذبيحة يقدمها عن نفسه، كما نفهم من الفصل التالي، أعني به الأصحاح الرابع من سفر التكوين، حيث نقرأ عن قصة أول ابنين وُلدا في العالم هما: قايين وهابيل.

يقدم لنا سفر التكوين الأصحاح الرابع أول شيء يحدث خارج الجنة، بعد سقوط الإنسان وطرده منها. وفيه نجد أول الإعلانات الإلهية للإنسان الساقط، عن أهم موضوعات الكتاب المقدس، ألا وهو: كيفية اقتراب الإنسان الخاطئ إلى الله. فهذا الفصل إذاً لا يقدم لنا فقط أول حادثة تاريخياً، بل أيضاً أولاها موضوعياً. ولأن هذا العمل تم بواسطة أخوين، كليهما وُلدا من نفس الأب ونفس الأم، ولأنهما يمثلان أول من اقترب إلى الله في التاريخ، وتقدماتهما تمثل أولى التقدمات التي قُدِّمت إلى الله، ولأن الله قبل قربان أحد الأخوين ورفض قربان الآخر، ورفع وجه أحد الأخوين ولم يرفع وجه الآخر، لهذا كله أصبحت لهذا الأصحاح أهمية كبرى عند كل شخص يريد أن يعرف كيفية الاقتراب إلى الله.

ومن المهم أن نلاحظ أن قايين لم يكن ملحداً أو كافراً لا يؤمن بوجود الله ولا يبالي بالاقتراب إليه، بل إنه، بحسب الكتاب المقدس، كان أول من اقترب إلى الله خارج الجنة. مشكلة قايين أنه رغم إيمانه بوجود الله فإنه لم يعرف الله ولا عرف طبيعته، لذلك فبينما اقترب هابيل إلى الله بالذبيحة، فقد اقترب قايين إلى الله بقربان من أثمار الأرض.

يقول لنا كاتب العبرانيين إن هابيل بالإيمان قدّم لله ذبيحة أفضل من قايين (عبرانيين11: 4). وعندما يقول إن هابيل قدّم ذبيحته بالإيمان، فهذا يدل على أنه كان هناك إعلان من الله، تلقَّاه هابيل، عن الطريق المقبول عند الله. أما قايين فعلى العكس من ذلك اتبع طريق التفكير لا طريق الإعلان، الطريق البشري لا الطريق الإلهي. وواضح أنه كما علت السماء عن الأرض هكذا علت طرق الرب عن طرقنا، وأفكار الرب عن أفكارنا (إشعياء55: 8،9). وقايين، بقربانه الذي قدّمه للرب، كأنه قال: ها أنا عملت أفضل ما بوسعي. ومع أن الثمار التي أتيت بها هي نتاج أرض ملعونة، لكن اللعنة لم آت أنا بها، بل جلبها الله عقاباً على خطية أبي، أما أنا فبعرقي قدّمت إلى الله أفضل ما لديَّ، وفي هذا كل الكفاية.

فماذا كانت النتيجة؟ لقد نظر الله إلى هابيل وقربانه، وأما إلى قايين وقربانه فلم ينظر. لقد تجاهل قايين اللعنة والسقوط، كما احتقر النعمة التي أظهرها الله عندما وعد بالخلاص، ورمز له، ورسم الطريق لإعادة العلاقة بينه وبين الإنسان الخاطئ. لقد اقترب قايين إلى الله على مبدأ الأعمال، بعكس هابيل الذي أقر بخطيته وبحاجته إلى الكفارة، فأتى محتمياً في الذبيحة، فقبله الله بينما رفض قايين، كما نصحه أن يُحْسن الطريق (أي أن يقترب إليه بالذبيحة) كي ما يقبله.

وكما ذكرنا قبلاً عن محاولة آدم وحواء تغطية عريهما بأوراق التين في تكوين3، ثم محاولة قايين هنا الاقتراب إلى الله بأثمار الأرض في تكوين4، كانتا هما أولى محاولات البشر لعلاج الخطية بالأعمال. وكل ممارسات الإنسان الدينية فيما بعد من طقوس متنوعة وفرائض مختلفة، وكل محاولات إرضاء الله بالأعمال، إنما هي إعادة المحاولة لستر العورة بورق التين، والاقتراب إلى الله بأثمار الأرض الملعونة، فمن الجانب الواحد لن تنفع صاحبها، ومن الجانب الآخر لن ترضي الله. وبالتالي فلا قيمة لها ولا جدوى منها على الإطلاق

*التكفير عن الخطايا بالاعمال*​ 
مما سبق، فهمنا أن الله لا يقبل طريق قايين مطلقاً، أعني طريق الاقتراب إلى الله بالأعمال. وهذا يقودنا للسؤال التالي: ترى لماذا لا تصلح أعمالنا (الصالحة) للتكفير عن ذنوبنا؟

الواقع أن هناك أربعة أسباب رئيسية لذلك:

1- إن الأعمال الصالحة التي نقوم بها، مهما عظمت، قيمتها محدودة لأنها صادرة من الإنسان المحدود. بينما حق الله، الذي أُسيء إليه بسبب الخطية، لا حد له.

لتوضيح ذلك: هب أن موظفاً صغيراً في وزارة اعتدى على زميل له، فإنه ما لم يبادر بالاعتذار لزميله، فسينال الجزاء حتماً. أما إذا اعتدى نفس هذا الموظف الصغير على الوزير فإن الأمر لن ينتهي بالاعتذار، ولا بتوقيع جزاء عادي، بل ستزداد درجة وشكل العقوبة لأن المُعتَدَى عليه أكبر.

والآن ماذا لو حاول هذا الموظف البسيط علاج المشكلة بطريقته، فقدم في اليوم التالي هدية - في حدود إمكانياته الضعيفة - للوزير لينهي المشكلة؟ إنه بهذا التصرف يكون قد عقَّد مشكلته أكثر.

لكن تذكر أيها القارئ العزيز أن الخطية ليست موجهة ضد شخص عظيم، بل إنها موجهة ضد الله نفسه. ولأن الخطية ضد الله غير المحدود، فإن عقوبتها غير محدودة. فهل نرتكب غلطة ذلك الموظف الساذج؟ هل نقدِّم بعض أعمالنا (التي نظن أنها صالحة)، تلك الأعمال المحدودة والقاصرة جداً لاسترضاء الله على خطايانا ذات الأثر غير المحدود؟ أ يمكن للمحدود أن يغطي غير المحدود؟

2- إن هذه الأعمال الصالحة (إذا كان بوسعنا حقاً أن نعملها) ليست تفضلاً منا على الله، بحيث نستحق الجزاء عليها. بل هي واجب علينا، والتقصير فيه يستوجب العقاب. فمن الكتاب المقدس نعرف أن الله سيدين البشر، ليس فقط على الرديء الذي فعلوه، بل أيضاً على الصالح الذي لم يفعلوه. فيقول مثلاً «من يعرف أن يعمل حسناً ولا يعمل فذلك خطية له» (يعقوب4: 17، انظر أيضاً متى25: 41-43). فإذا كان العمل الصالح أمر مفروض على الإنسان أن يعمله، فإنه لا يكون لهذا الإنسان أي فضل إذا هو عمله (لوقا17: 9)، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يكون وسيلة للتكفير عن الشر الذي عمله.

3- يقول الكتاب: «لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت» (رومية6: 23)، وليست أعمالاً صالحة. فكيف نستبدل عقوبة الموت ببعض الأعمال الصالحة؟! أ يصلح مثلاً أن يتعهد القاتل أمام المحكمة بأنه تاب ولن يعود إلى القتل مرة أخرى، وأنه يتعهد أمام المحكمة ببناء ملجأ للأيتام، مقابل أن تسامحه المحكمة؟ بكل يقين هذا غير جائز ولا مقبول. هكذا أيضاً لا تصلح الأعمال أن تكون مقابل أجرة الخطية وهي الموت. وفي هذا يقول الوحي: «الأخ لن يفدي الإنسان فداء، ولا يعطي الله كفارة عنه، وكريمة (أي ثمينة وغالية) هي فدية نفوسهم، فغلقت إلى الدهر» (مزمور49: 7،8).

4- لأن الأعمال التي نقول نحن عنها إنها صالحة، ليست هي كذلك في نظر الله، بل إنها ملطخة بنقائص وعيوب الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة، كقول إشعياء النبي: «صرنا كلنا كنجس وكثوبِ عِدةٍ (أي خرق نجسه) كل أعمال برنا» (إشعياء64: 6). هذه هي أعمال برنا في ضوء قداسة الله: خرق نجسة. أ تصلح تلك الخرق القذرة أن يَمْثُل فيها الإنسان أمام الله القدوس؟!

وبالأسف الشديد يوجد اليوم الملايين، في كل العالم، الذين يتبعون قايين في طريقه، أعني محاولة إرضاء الله ودرء غضبه، ببعض الأعمال التي يتوهمون أنها أعمال صالحة، والتي يظنون أنها كافية للتكفير عن خطاياهم، وعنهم تقول كلمة الله «ويل لهم لأنهم سلكوا طريق قايين» (يهوذا 11).

لا مفر إذاً من الطريق الذي رسمه الله، فالأعمال لا تصلح للتكفير، فهذه طريق قايين المرفوض. والعلاج - أو بتعبير أدق: الكفارة - بالذبيحة.

لكن أي ذبيحة؟ هل تصلح الذبيحة الحيوانية أن تفدي أيّ إنسان؟ الإجابة المؤكدة من كلمة الله هي أن هذا محال، «لأنه لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا» (عبرانيين10: 4). وإذا كانت الأعمال الصالحة لا تصلح للتكفير عن الإنسان، فلا يمكن أن تصلح تلك الذبائح الحيوانية للكفارة، فهي من زاوية معينة تعتبر نوعاً من الأعمال التي يمكن للإنسان أن يقوم بها (انظر مزمور50: 7-15؛ 51: 16،17).

لكن هذا يقودنا إلى السؤال التالي الذي قد يطرأ على فكر البعض: 

إذا كانت الذبائح الحيوانية لا يمكن أن تفدي البشر، فلماذا رسمها الله في العهد القديم؟ ولماذا كان يقبلها ويرفع وجه مقدميها؟

*الناموس و ظل الخيرات العديدة*​ 
لم يستطع الناموس - ولا كان القصد منه - أن يبين لنا من هو الله، بل كان القصد منه تعريفنا بمن هو الإنسان، أو بكلمات أكثر تحديداً، كان القصد منه تعريفنا بالخطية التي في الإنسان (رومية3: 20)، فنلجأ إلى المخلص الوحيد الذي كان عتيداً أن يظهر في ملء الزمان. لكن بعد أن كشف لنا الناموس شرنا وخطيتنا، فقد أتى المسيح ليعلن لنا الله ويقدم لنا خلاصه العجيب. وفي هذا يقول الرسول بولس لمؤمني غلاطية «قبلما جاء الإيمان (والمقصود هنا الإيمان المسيحي)، كنا محروسين تحت الناموس (ناموس موسى)، مغلقاً علينا إلى الإيمان العتيد أن يعلن (المسيحية)، إذاً قد كان الناموس مؤدبنا إلى المسيح لكي نتبرر بالإيمان» (غلاطية3: 23،24).

في كل فترة عهد الناموس، ما الذي كان يفعله اليهودي التقي بمجرد أن تحدث منه خطية؟ لقد كان يأتي بذبيحة إلى خيمة الاجتماع، حيث مقادس الله، ثم يضع يده على رأس الذبيحة التي أحضرها، وكأنه بهذا العمل يُتحد نفسه بتلك الذبيحة، فتنتقل الخطية من على الشخص المخطئ إلى الذبيحة. من ثم كانت الذبيحة تُذبح فوراً أمام عينيه (لاويين4: 4،24،29،33).

وكما ذكرنا، كان الله - طوال العهد القديم - يعلِّم شعبه مبادئ ودروساً أولية، إذ كان يتعامل مع شعبه كما لو كانوا أطفالاً لا زالوا يتعلمون الأبجدية الإلهية. وبهذا الرمز (تقديم الذبيحة وذبحها عوضاً عن المذنب)، كان الله يعلِّم شعبه أربعة مبادئ أولية هامة:-

أولاً: كان الله، بهذا الأمر، يستحضر الخطية إلى ذهن وضمير شعبه، ليدركوا كراهية الرب لها. فكانوا بذلك يتعلمون شيئاً عن قداسة الله.

ثانياً: كان الله يعلِّم شعبه أن قضاء الله على الخطية هو الموت، وليس أقل من ذلك. فكانوا بذلك يتعلمون شيئاً عن بِّر الله.

ثالثاً: كان الله يعرِّفهم أن عنده طريقة بالرحمة لرفع الخطية، وأنه سيمكن العفو عن المذنب، بهذه الطريقة الوحيدة. فكانوا بذلك يتعلمون شيئاً عن رحمة الله.

رابعاً: كان الله يعطي شعبه بعض الإدراك لجوانب هذا العمل العظيم: الكفارة، وعن عظمة وكمالات الشخص المجيد صانع الكفارة. حيث لم تكن هذه الذبائح المتنوعة، في كل تفاصيلها الدقيقة، إلا رمزاً لذبيحة المسيح الواحدة والكاملة. وبذلك يمكنهم أن يعرفوا شيئاً عن حكمة الله.

لكن ليس هذا هو كل ما في الناموس ولا هو أهم ما فيه بخصوص الكفارة. فسفر اللاويين، وهو السفر الذي يرد الحديث فيه عن الكفارة أكثر مما يرد في أي مكان آخر في الكتاب المقدس، إذا تُذكر الكلمة فيه 49 مرة (7×7)، يرد في قلبه (أصحاح16) حديث مطوّل عن يوم الكفارة العظيم. ولقد كان هذا اليوم هو أهم أيام السنة العبرية، إذ كان رئيس الكهنة يدخل فيه إلى قدس الأقداس ليكفِّر عن خطايا كل الشعب، بينما يكونون هم متذللين وممتنعين عن كل صور العمل. وبدخول رئيس الكهنة، كل سنة، إلى قدس الأقداس، بدم الثيران والتيوس، كان يجد للشعب فداءً لمدة عام كامل.

صحيح لم يكن لهذه الذبائح أية قيمة تكفيرية في ذاتها. لأنه إذا كانت الأعمال الصالحة - كما أشرنا سابقاً - لا تصلح للتكفير عن الإنسان، لأنها مهما عظمت فهي محدودة، فهكذا أيضاً كانت الذبائح الحيوانية. إذ كيف يمكن للبهائم التي تُباد، والتي ليس لها أرواح خالدة، أن تفدي الإنسان الخالد من الموت الأبدي؟ لهذا ترد كلمات الرسول بولس القاطعة في عبرانيين10: 4 «لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا».

لكن إذا لم يكن لتلك الذبائح الحيوانية - في ذاتها - أية قيمة تكفيرية عن مقدميها، فليس معنى ذلك أنه لم يكن لها أية قيمة على الإطلاق. فهي بررت من قدّمها بالإيمان (عبرانيين11: 4)، وذلك لقيمتها الرمزية، إذ كانت تشير إلى ذبيحة المسيح المعروف سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم (1بطرس1: 18). ومن هذه الزاوية فإنها كانت تشبه إلى حد ما بطاقات الائتمان التي نتعامل بها اليوم. إن القيمة الحقيقية لهذه البطاقات ليس في قطعة البلاستيك المصنوعة منها، بل لما لها من رصيد نقدي في البنك الذي أصدر تلك البطاقة. هكذا كانت تلك الذبائح مقبولة عند الله لأن لها رصيداً في دم المسيح، الذي وإن لم يكن قد مات بعد، لكن الله ليس عنده ماضٍ وحاضر ومستقبل نظير البشر، فهو يرى ما لم يحدث كأنه حدث، بل يرى النهاية من البداية.

هذا يأتي بنا إلى السؤال الجوهري التالي:

بعد أن عرفنا حاجتنا الماسة للتكفير عنا، وعرفنا عجز الحيوانات عن أن تكفر عن البشر، فما هي الكفارة إذاً؟

*شروط الفادى*​ 
إننا من كل ما قلناه سابقاً يمكننا أن نتلمس الإجابة على هذا السؤال الخطير: من هو الفادي الذي يصلح ليقوم بفداء الإنسان؟

1- هل تنفع ذبيحة حيوانية؟ إذا كانت الكفارة تعني الستر والغطاء، فلا يصلح أن تكون الذبيحة أقل في قيمتها من قيمة الإنسان ليمكنها أن تكفِّر عنه، أي تغطيه وتستره. وعليه فلا تنفع ذبيحة حيوانية (عبرانيين10: 3).

2- هل ينفع إنسان عادي؟ يجب أن يكون الفادي خالياً من الخطية. فلو كان خاطئاً، لاحتاج هو نفسه لمن يكفِّر عنه وما صَلُح لكي يفدي غيره. ولهذا ففي العهد القديم، عهد الرموز، كان يلزم أن تكون الذبيحة بلا عيب. وعليه فإن الإنسان العادي، نظراً لأنه مليء بالعيوب، لا يصلح لكي يكفِّر عن البشر.

3- هل ينفع إنسان بار؟ مع أن كل البشر خطاة، وليس بار ولا واحد (رومية3: 10). لكن هب أننا وجدنا شخصاً بلا خطية، فهل يصلح ليفدي؟ الواقع إنه نظراً لأن هذا الفادي مطلوب منه أن يفدي لا إنساناً واحداً بل كثيرين، فإنه حتى لو وجدنا الشخص البار، فإنه لن يصلح أن يقوم بفداء الكثيرين، إذ يجب أن تكون قيمته أكبر من هؤلاء جميعهم معاً. وعليه فلا ينفع أن يكون إنساناً على الإطلاق.

4- هل ينفع أن يكون ملاكاً أو مخلوقاً سماوياً عظيماً؟ لنتخلص من المشكلة السابقة، هب أننا وجدنا مخلوقاً سماوياً عظيماً، قيمته أكبر بكثير من قيمة الناس، فهل يصلح هذا المخلوق أن يفدي البشر؟ الواقع إن الفادي لو كان مخلوقاً لا تكون نفسه ملكه هو بل ملك الله خالقها، وبالتالي فلا يحق له أن يقدِّم نفسه لله، إذ أنها هي أساساً ملك الله. وعليه فإن الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة لا يصلحون أن يفدوا البشر، لأنهم مخلوقون من الله.

5- من هو الفادي إذاً؟ إن هذا الشخص - بالإضافة إلى كل ما سبق - ينبغي ويتحتم أن يكون إنساناً لكي يمكنه أن يُمثِّل الإنسان أمام الله، وبهذا وحده يمكن أن يكون نائباً عنه، وأن يمثله أمام الله.

فيالها من معضلة!

من أين لنا بمثل هذا الشخص العجيب الذي يجمع كل هذه المواصفات معاً؟! إنسان، خالٍ من الخطية، غير مخلوق، وقيمته أكبر من كل البشر مجتمعين!!

لكن إن لم يكن عندنا نحن البشر حل لتلك المعضلة، أفلا يوجد عند الله حل؟ وإذا كانت قد غلقت على البشر إلى الدهر (مزمور49: 8)، فهل استغلقت أيضاً على الله (راجع مزمور68: 20). لما تساءل القديسون الأقدمون: كيف يتبرر الإنسان عند الله، وكيف يزكو مولود المرأة؟ (أيوب9: 2،3؛ 25: 4)، ولما لم يعرفوا حلاً لهذه الأحجية، تقدم أليهو - وهو واحد من أصحاب أيوب - بهذا الإعلان العجيب: «إن وُجد عنده (عند الله) مرسل، وسيط، واحد من ألف ليعلن للإنسان استقامته (أي استقامة الله أو بر الله)، يتراءف عليه ويقول: أُطلقه عن الهبوط إلى الحفرة. قد وجدتُ فدية» (أيوب33: 23،24)، وكأن أليهو يريد أن يقول: لو قصد الله أن يرتب للبشر من يفديهم، وأرسله من عنده، عندئذ فقط يمكن حل الأحجية.

فهل وُجد مثل هذا الشخص عند الله؟ نعم، يقول الرسول: «عالمين أنكم أفتديتم»، ثم يذكر لنا من هو الفادي: «المسيح، معروفاً سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم» (1بطرس1: 19،20).

إذاً فهذه المعضلة، معضلة “من هو الفادي؟” لم يكن حلها عند الناس، بل عند الله. نعم، فمن عنده أتى المرسل، الوسيط، الذي سبق أن تمناه أيوب عندما صرخ قائلاً «ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا» (أيوب9: 33)!

وإذا كان هذا المُصالِح، يمكنه أن يضع يده على الله والناس في آن واحد، فهذا معناه أنه معادل لله ومعادل أيضاً للناس. فمن يا تُرى يكون هذا الشخص؟

إنه شخص فريد ليس له في كل الكون نظير (رؤيا5: 2-5)، إنه الرجل رفيق رب الجنود (زكريا13: 7). إنه ابن الله الأزلي الذي صار ابن الإنسان!!

لو لم يكن هو الإنسان لما أمكنه أن يكون نائباً عن البشر، يحمل خطاياهم ويحتمل دينونتها بالنيابة عنهم. ولو لم يكن هو الله، أو كان هو أقل، ولو قيد شعرة من الآب، لما أمكنه قط أن يوفي الله كل حقوقه.

نعم المسيح هو الفادي، وليس غيره فادياً. لكن هل المسيح بحياته وتعاليمه ومعجزاته أمكنه أن يفدينا، أم كان يلزم شيء آخر؟ هذا يقودنا إلى نقطة هامة جداً

*موت المسيح*​ 
لقد أتى المسيح من السماء، لا ليُخدَم، «بل ليَخدُم، وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين» (مرقس10: 45). وقَبِلَ المسيح الموت نيابة عنا، أو بكلمات أخرى: قَبِلَ أن يموت موتاً كفارياً. وفي هذا قال المسيح، من بداية خدمته على الأرض: «ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان» (يوحنا3: 14).

إن كان الله في البداية قد طرد آدم من الجنة نتيجة لخطيته التي أخطأ بها ضد الله، وإن كان كل نسله قد وُلدوا خارج الجنة في مكان البعد عن الله، فكيف يمكن لله أن يعيد الإنسان ثانية إلى حماه؟ فإنه لو كان الله مستعداً للتنازل عن حقوقه، ما الذي جعله من البداية يطرد آدم، إذا كان سيعود فيقبله ويقبل نسله مرة ثانية إليه، دون الكفارة اللازمة؟

لكن الوحي الإلهي يقدم لنا الإجابة السديدة عندما يقول: «إن المسيح تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي يقربنا إلى الله» (1بطرس3: 18). فبالخطية تم طرد الإنسان من محضر الله، وبالكفارة تتم إعادته من جديد.

وفكرة الموت النيابي، أو موت كائن بديلاً عن كائن آخر، هي فكرة محفورة في أعماق التاريخ. ومع أن هذه الكلمة “الموت النيابي” لم ترد بحصر اللفظ على صفحات الوحي المقدس، لكن المعنى واضح فيه كل الوضوح، ولعل أوضح إشارة إليها هي ما ورد في سفر التكوين 22، عندما طلب الله من إبراهيم أن يقدم ابنه الذي يحبه، فنحن نعرف كيف أن ابن إبراهيم لم يمُت، إذ افتداه الله من الموت، وكانت الفدية بذبح عظيم!

ليس أن الكبش في ذاته كان عظيماً، فالعظمة هي صفة من صفات الجلالة دون سواه، بل أعتقد أن الكبش كان عظيماً في المدلول الرائع الذي له، وعظيماً فيمن كان يشير إليه. وحقاً ما أعظم هذا الدرس الذي يتخلل كل صفحات الوحي الإلهي! فالكتاب المقدس دائماً يؤكد أنني إنسان مذنب وخاطئ، واستحق الموت عدلاً، لكن الله كان عنده الحل ليفديني. وما أعظم السؤال الذي سأله إسحاق في هذا الفصل (تكوين22)، موجِّهاً إياه إلى أبيه: «أين الخروف؟». وما أعظم إجابة إبراهيم على هذا السؤال: «الله يرى له الخروف». ولقد ظلت إجابة إبراهيم أبي المؤمنين هذه، محفورة في وجدان الأتقياء عبر عصور العهد القديم، حتى أتى يوحنا المعمدان وأشار إلى المسيح بالقول: «هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يوحنا1: 29).

إن تعبير «حمل الله» الذي نطق به يوحنا، يمكن أن نعتبره الترجمة الإلهية لذلك “الذبح العظيم” الذي كان يتوقعه إبراهيم. ذلك لأن تعبير «حمل الله» يعني - ضمن ما يعني - الحمل الذي يناسب الله، كما يعني أيضاً، الحمل الذي جهزه الله وأعده بما يتناسب مع متطلبات قداسته المطلقة، ومع فيض محبته المتدفقة نحو الإنسان الخاطئ، نحوي أنا ونحوك أنت أيها القارئ العزيز.

عن هذا الموت الفدائي والنيابي تأتي كلمات الوحي الصريحة والمباشرة عن المسيح، إذ يقول الرسول بولس في رومية4: 25 «الذي أُسلم من أجل خطايانا، وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا». بل حتى في العهد القديم تأتي كلمات إشعياء النبي عن ذلك الحمل المذبوح «وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا» (إشعياء53: 5). لك المجد يا ربنا، فمن جانبنا كانت المعاصي والآثام، ومن جانبك كانت الجروح والسحق بسببها؛ من جانبنا كانت الخطية، ومن جانبك كان الموت بسببها. ومن خلال السحق والأحزان، أمكننا أن نعرف شيئاً عن محبة الرحمان، تجاه بني الإنسان.

يدعي بعض الهراطقة أن المسيح من فوق الصليب لم يمت، بل كل ما حدث له هو إغماءة فقط، سرعان ما أفاق منها بعد وضعه في القبر الرطب. لكننا نعلم تماماً أن إغماءة المسيح ما كانت لتكفِّر عنا، لأن أجرة الخطية، ليست إغماءة، بل موتاً (رومية6: 23). لقد كان ينبغي أن يموت المسيح لأجلنا. فإن الإنجيل الذي قبلناه والذي به نخلص هو: «أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب» (1كورنثوس15: 1-3). ويفتكر البعض الآخر أن أحد تلاميذ المسيح مات مكان المسيح، لكن الكتاب المقدس يقرر بكل وضوح أن المسيح هو الذي مات نيابة عن التلاميذ، بل ونيابة عن الملايين من المؤمنين به. وليس فقط لم يمت أحد التلاميذ مكان المسيح، بل إن أحداً منهم لم يكن معه في ساعة الصليب، إذ تركه الجميع وهربوا (متي26: 56). لقد قال المسيح لبطرس: «حيث أذهب، لا تقدر الآن أن تتبعني، ولكنك ستتبعني أخيراً» (يوحنا13: 36). وإذا افترضنا جدلاً أن البشر كانوا عرضة لأن يختلط الأمر عليهم، ولا يميزوا بين المسيح وتلاميذه، فإنه يقيناً ما كان ممكناً أن يختلط الأمر على الله. اسمع كلمات النبي إشعياء عنه «أما الرب فسُرّ بأن يسحقه بالحزن، إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم... من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه» (إشعياء53: 10-12).

نعم لقد مات المسيح، هذه حقيقة تاريخية مؤكدة. لكني أضيف أنه مات من أجلنا، وهذا جوهر الإنجيل: الخبر السار، الذي قدمه لنا

*الــــــدم*​ 
لكلمة “الدم” في الكتاب المقدس - سواء في العهد القديم أو العهد الجديد - مكان بارز. وتتفق شهادة الكتاب كله، بعهديه القديم والجديد، في أنه لا كفارة بدون الدم. ليس الدم الجاري في الشرايين، بل الدم مسفوكاً «لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة» (عبرانيين9: 22). 

إذا ذهبنا إلى العهد القديم، عهد الرموز والظلال، فأين كان مكان التقاء الله مع الإنسان؟ الإجابة من سفر الخروج25: 22 «وأنا أجتمع بك هناك، وأتكلم معك من على الغطاء من بين الكروبيم اللذين على تابوت الشهادة». ولماذا اختار الله هذا المكان كنقطة التقاء الإنسان الخاطئ مع الله القدوس؟ الإجابة التي نفهمها من سفر اللاويين16 أنه إلى هذا المكان كان يدخل رئيس الكهنة كل سنة، كممثل لكل الشعب، في يوم الكفارة العظيم، ومعه الدم الذي يرشه على وجه الغطاء. فعلى أساس الدم أصبح للإنسان الخاطئ إمكانية الاقتراب إلى الله من جديد.

ونفس الأمر نجده أيضاً في العهد الجديد. ففي رسالة رومية3: 25 نقرأ أيضاً عن كرسي الرحمة المرشوش بالدم. في هذا المكان يتقابل الآن الله البار مع الإنسان الخاطئ. فعلى أساس الدم أمكن لنا الاقتراب من الله، وإلا لكان هذا الكرسي لا كرسي رحمة، بل عرش قضاء ودينونة، وما أرهب المصير! (مزمور143: 2).

ومن أهم الفصول التي تتحدث عن أهمية الدم كأساس العلاقة مع الله، هو سفر الخروج أصحاح12 الذي يتحدث عن الليلة التي فيها خرج شعب الله من بيت العبودية في أرض مصر، بعد ذبح خروف الفصح. ماذا طلب الرب منهم في تلك الليلة كي ينجو الأبكار من ضربة المهلك؟ لقد قال: «يأخذون لهم كل واحد شاة.. صحيحة.. يذبحه كل جمهور الجماعة، ويأخذون من الدم ويجعلونه على القائمتين والعتبة العليا. ويكون لكم الدم علامة على البيوت التي أنتم فيها، فأرى الدم وأعبر عنكم».

إذاً الذي كان يحميهم في تلك الليلة من ضربة الهلاك هو «الـدم». الله لم يطلب منهم أن يثبتوا على أبواب بيوتهم تسلسلهم من إبراهيم، فليس هذا أساس نجاتهم من الدينونة. ولا طلب الله منهم أن يعملوا حصراً بأعمالهم الصالحة، وبممارساتهم الدينية، وبأيام أصوامهم، وبكمية صدقاتهم، ويعلقوها على أبواب بيوتهم، فالخلاص أيضاً ليس في هذه الأشياء. بل إن كلام الرب الصريح والواضح هو «أرى الدم وأعبر عنكم».

في العهد القديم أكد المرنم أن فدية نفوسنا كريمة، وبالتالي فقد غلقت إلى الدهر (مزمور49: 8)، لكن حمداً لله، فإننا في العهد الجديد وجدنا من قام بالفداء، رغم فداحة الثمن المدفوع. إذ قام المسيح، الحمل المعروف سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم بفدائنا: «عالمين أنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضة أو بذهب... بل بدم كريم». نعم لقد تحققت الفدية الكريمة بدم كريم! وهذا الدم كريم في عيني الآب، لأنه دم وحيده (راجع أعمال20: 28). وكريم في عيني المسيح لأنه يمثل حياته الغالية التي بذلها لأجلنا، و«ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا، أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه» (يوحنا15: 13). ثم إنه كريم في نظر المفديين، فهو الثمن الكريم الذي قدَّرنا المسيح به (1كورنثوس6: 25؛ وكم نخجل عندما نقارن ذلك الثمن، بالثمن الذي قدرنا نحن المسيح به! راجع زكريا11: 13 مع متى27: 9). وأخيراً هو كريم في ذاته، كما أنه كريم في نتائجه الأبدية التي حصَّلها لنا.

فهو وسيلة الفداء (أفسس1: 7؛ عبرانيين9: 12؛ 1بطرس1: 18)،

وبه تمت الكفارة (رومية3: 25)،

وبه غفرت خطايانا (متى26: 28؛ أفسس1: 7 ؛ عبرانيين9: 22)،

وتطهرنا من خطايانا، وغُسلنا منها (1يوحنا1: 7؛ رؤيا1: 5)، 

وتطهرت ضمائرنا من أعمال ميتة (عبرانيين9: 14)،

وبيضنا ثيابنا (رؤيا7: 14)،

وبه تقدسنا (عبرانيين13: 12؛ 10: 29)، 

وبه تبررنا (رومية5: 9)، 

وبه حصلنا على الحياة (يوحنا6: 54)،

وبه تتم المصالحة (كولوسي1: 20)، 

وبه لنا الاقتراب إلى الله (أفسس2: 13)، 

وبه لنا الشركة المسيحية (1كورنثوس10: 16)،

وبه لنا ثقة الدخول للأقداس (عبرانيين10: 19).

وبه نغلب الشيطان (رؤيا12: 11). 

ولهذا فإن الدم سيظل إلى أبد الآبدين موضوع سبح المفديين في المجد، إذ سيترنمون «ترنيمة جديدة قائلين: مستحق أنت أن تأخذ السِفر وتفتح ختومه، لأنك ذُبحت واشتريتنا لله بدمك من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمة، وجعلتنا لإلهنا ملوكاً وكهنة» (رؤيا5: 9،10).

*ماذا تم فى الفداء و الكفارة؟*​ 
لقد فهمنا، ونحن نتحدث عن قداسة الله وغضبه، أن أخطر ما في الخطية ليس نتيجتها على المخطئ ولا المخطأ في حقه، بل إن أخطر ما في الخطية حقاً أنك تفعلها في عيني الله البار القدوس. هذا ما فهمه يوسف الصدّيق فقال لامرأة فوطيفار: «كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله» (تكوين39: 9). نعم ما أخطر أن تفعل الخطية أمام عينيّ ذاك الذي عيناه «أطهر من أن تنظرا الشر ولا تستطيع النظر إلى الجور» (حبقوق1: 13)! وإن كانت الخطية بشعة في ما عملته معنا وفينا، فإنها أبشع بما لا يقاس في عينيّ الله وفي نور قداسته. ولهذا فقد كان يلزم تغطيتها من أمام عيني الله القدوس، وتقديم الترضية لله البار بسبب نتائجها.

لقد وردت كلمة الكفارة في كل من العهدين القديم والجديد. وردت مرات عديدة في العهد القديم (119 مرة)، كما وردت في العهد الجديد نحو 5 مرات. الكلمة العبرية التي وردت في العهد القديم والتي تُرجمت كفارة، تعني “تغطية”، وأما الكلمة اليونانية التي وردت في العهد الجديد والتي تُرجمت أيضاً كفارة تعني حرفياً “ترضية”. ولهذا المعنى المزدوج مدلول جميل في الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده. إن قداسة الله تعتبر الخطية نجاسة يجب تغطيتها من أمام عيني الله. كما أن بر الله يعتبر الخطية تعدياً، وكل تعد يجب أن ينال مجازاة عادلة (عبرانيين2: 2)، وبهذا يجب أن تتم ترضية عن التعدي الذي حدث. وهذا هو المدلول المزدوج للكفارة كما ذكرنا: “تغطية وترضية”؛ تغطية من أمام عيني الله نظراً لقداسة طبيعته، وترضية لغضبه العادل نظراً لبره.

أو يمكن القول إن التغطية تمت للأشياء المطلوب سترها أو إبعادها عن نظر الله، أعني بها الخطية. وأما الترضية فإنها متجهة للشخص المطلوب إزالة غضبه والحصول على رضاه، أعني الله.

ولعله من المتوقع أن يسأل أحدهم: لماذا ترد كلمة الكفارة في العهد القديم أكثر مما ترد في العهد الجديد، مع أننا كنا نتوقع العكس؟ ثم لماذا وردت في العهد القديم كلمة مختلفة عن تلك التي وردت في العهد الجديد؟

وأبدأ بإجابة السؤال الثاني فأقول: إن العهد القديم كان مشغولاً بالإنسان، من هو؛ وبالناموس كانت معرفة الخطية. ولذلك فقد حدثنا العهد القديم عن التغطية التي - كما فهمنا الآن - متجهة لا إلى الشخص المُساء في حقه، بل إلى الخطية بقصد إبعادها عن النظر.

ومن الجانب الآخر فإن الذبائح الحيوانية في العهد القديم، ما كانت لتستطيع البتة أن ترضي الله: «بذبيحة وتقدمة لم تسر»، «بمحرقة لا ترضى» (مزمور40: 6؛ 51: 16). لكن كل ما استطاعت تلك الذبائح الرمزية أن تفعله هو أن تغطي تلك الخطايا (مؤقتاً) عن عيني الله. لكن لما قدّم المسيح نفسه على الصليب، فقد أمكنه أن يُسكت عجيج عدل الله إلى الأبد. فجاءت كلمة الترضية في العهد الجديد.

أما لماذا وردت كلمة الكفارة في العهد القديم أكثر منها في العهد الجديد، فذلك لأن كلمة الكفارة هي كلمة عامة، تتضمن العديد من البركات التي جاءت نتيجة ذلك العمل الكريم: مثل غفران الخطايا، والتبرير، والمصالحة، والقرب إلى الله، ...، وهذه الكلمات كلها وردت كثيراً في العهد الجديد وليس في العهد القديم. وكأن الفكرة المركزة وردت في العهد القديم، ولكن شرح البركات بالتفصيل اختص به العهد الجديد.

في كلمات موجزة نقول إنه نتيجة سقوط الإنسان وشره كان الإنسان متجنباً عن الله بسبب الخطية، والله متجنباً عن الإنسان بسبب الغضب. وموت المسيح الكفاري والنيابي رفع الخطايا وسكَّن الغضب، فأصبح يمكن أن لله ينظر إلى الإنسان بدون غضب، وأن الإنسان ينظر إلى الله بدون خوف. أي أن الخطية تغطت، والله ترضى. أيوجد خبر أروع من هذا، أيها القارئ العزيز؟

وأخيراً نقول إن العهد الجديد يوضح أن كفارة المسيح غير محدودة البتة في نتائجها، وذلك لأن شخص المسيح - كما ذكرنا - هو شخص غير محدود، وبالتالي فإن قيمة عمله بلا حدود. ولو أن كل البشر أتوا للاستفادة من كفارة المسيح، فلن يبلغوا مداها، فإنها أعظم من كل البشر مجتمعين معاً. عن هذا يقول الرسول يوحنا إن المسيح «كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً» (1يوحنا2: 2)، وهذا يؤكد عدم محدودية كفارة المسيح واتساعها العجيب لتشمل العالم أجمع.

وهي حقيقة مؤكدة، أنك أنت أيضاً أيها القارئ العزيز جزء من هذا العالم. وبالتالي فإنك لن تكون مُحقاً إذا خدعك قلبك بأن الرب مات لأجل الرسول بطرس، أو لأجل الرسول بولس، ولكن ليس لأجلك أنت. كلا، فإن الرسول بولس أيضاً يقول «وهو مات لأجل الجميع» (2كورنثوس5: 14،15). والرسول بطرس يؤكد أنه حتى المعلمين الكذبة الأردياء الذين ينكرون الرب فإنهم «ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم» (2بطرس2: 1). وهذا كله يؤكد أنه لأجلك أنت قد مات المسيح أيها الصديق العزيز، فهلا أخذت من الرحمة حصة؟

في كلمات قليلة نلخص موضوع الكفارة الكبير في هذه الأسئلة الخماسية: لماذا؟ وكيف؟ ولمن؟ وبم؟ وماذا؟

ونجاوب على هذه الأسئلة بالقول:

الحاجة للكفارة : غضب الله.

أساس الكفارة : ذبيحة المسيح.

اتساع الكفارة : العالم كله.

شرط الكفارة : الإيمان

نتيجة الكفارة : الغفران، والتبرير، والصلح، والفداء، وكل البركات التي يُسرّ الله أن يغدقها على أولاده.


*الصليب و اظهار محبة الله*​ 
إذا كان الرسول بولس، مفكر المسيحية، قد أوضح أن الصليب بيَّن بر الله، فإن الرسول يوحنا، رسول المحبة، أوضح أن الصليب أظهر حب الله (1يوحنا4: 9، 10).

عندما كنا نتحدث عن الخطية الأولى (تكوين3) ذكرنا الافتراء الذي ذكرته الحية في الكلمات السامة التي قالتها للمرأة:

الله غير صادق: فلقد قال لكما يوم تأكلان منه (ثمر شجرة المعرفة) تموتان، والحقيقة أنكما «لن تموتا».

الله غير عادل: إذ منعكما من التسلط على هذه الشجرة مع أنكما رأسا الخليقة.

الله غير محب: لو كان يحبكما لما حرمكما من التمتع بشيء، ولسمح لكما أن تصيرا مثله.

وعندما أكلت المرأة من الشجرة، وأعطت رجلها فأكل، كان معنى ذلك أنها صدّقت كل هذه الافتراءات. وكانت هذه إهانة بالغة لله أمام كل الخليقة. والله أجّل الرد على تلك الافتراءات الشيطانية نحو أربعة آلاف سنة، حتى جاء المسيح ومات فوق صليب الجلجثة.

هناك في الصليب أثبت المسيح أن الشيطان كاذب. لقد قال الشيطان في الجنة «لن تموتا» لكن عندما مات المسيح على الصليب أثبت صدق كلمة الله «أن أجرة الخطية هي موت» (رومية6: 23). وعلى الصليب أعلن المسيح بر الله وعدله، فمع أن ابنه الحبيب القدوس هو الذي كان يحمل الخطايا، لكنه تحمل عنها الدينونة كاملة. لكن الشيء الآخر العظيم الذي أثبته الصليب، والذي ما كان يمكن أن يظهر بدون الصليب، هو أن الله محبة. فهل من إعلان عن محبة الله نظير صليب المسيح؟! ليس أنه – كما افترى الشيطان كذباً – حرمنا من ثمرة شجرة، بل لقد بذل ابنه الوحيد لأجلنا.

يقول الرسول يوحنا عن المسيح: «لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقُض أعمال إبليس» (1يوحنا3: 8).

في الصليب نحن لا نرى فقط كراهية الإنسان نحو الله، الأمر الذي تمثل في صلبهم لابنه، معلقين إياه على خشبة، بل إننا نرى شيئاً آخر أعجب، نرى محبة الله للإنسان، إذ قبل أن يبذل ابنه وحيده عنا.

ومن المهم أن نعرف أنه ليس موت المسيح على الصليب هو الذي غيّر قلب الله من نحونا وجعله يحبنا، العكس هو الصحيح، فإن الله في محبته، قَبِلَ هذه التكلفة الكبيرة: أن يبذل ابنه الوحيد لأجل خلاصنا. ليس الابن المحب قدّم نفسه للآب الغاضب، حاشا، بل إن الآب المحب بذل ابنه الوحيد نيابة عنا.

إن الارتباط بين محبة الله والكفارة التي قُدمت في الجلجثة، ارتباط وثيق. فيمكن القول إن الكفارة هي إسكات غضب الله، بواسطة محبة الله، عن طريق ما قدمه وبذله الله. وإن كانت خطايانا قد أغضبت الله القدوس البار، الذي ضده أخطأنا، والذي كان ينبغي تهدئة غضبه البار المقدس، فإنه - تبارك اسمه إلى الأبد - في نعمة فاقت التصور - أرسل الله ابنه وقدمه كفارة!

«الله بيَّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا» (رومية5: 8).

«بهذا أُظهرت محبة الله فينا (أو تجاهنا) أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به. في هذا هي المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا» (1يوحنا4: 9،10).

«لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (يوحنا3: 16).

هذه كلمات قرأتها لواحد كان يتعجب فيها من أمر المسيحيين، الذين بحسب تعبيره يصرون على موضوع الصليب، وهو لا يفهم معنى لهذا. ويقول إن الصليب أمر يذكِّر بالهوان الذي احتمله المسيح، فما هو وجه الإصرار عليه والاعتزاز به؟ ونجيب: إننا فعلاً نفتخر بالمسيح، ونفتخر بالصليب، كما أننا نؤمن يقيناً أن صلبه لم يكن عجزاً منه أو ضعفاً، بل حباً وإيثاراً.

ولكل مخلص، في حيرة من أمر الصليب، أقص هذه القصة الواقعية:

كانت هناك امرأة على جانب كبير من الجمال، بينما يداها كانتا قبيحتين للغاية ومشوهتين بشدة. وكان لهذا المرأة بنت صغيرة تحب أمها جداً. لكن البنت كانت متعجبة من أمر يدي أمها المشوهتين، وما كانت البنت تقوى على مجرد النظر إلى هاتين اليدين دون أن تمتلئ بالرعب والتقزز. وذات يوم قررت البنت أن تسأل أمها عن سر هاتين اليدين المشوهتين. قالت البنت: أماه، إني أحب وجهك الجميل، وأحب عينيك الصافيتين، وشعرك الذهبي المسترسل. لكن يا أمي يداك! إنني لا أقدر أن أنظر إليهما. لماذا هما على هذه الحالة من التشوه؟

أجابت الأم: سأقص عليك يا عزيزتي ما حدث ليديَّ، وقد كنت أظن أنني لن أحكي لك ذلك أبداً. لكن يبدو لي الآن أنه من الأفضل أن تعرفيه. من سنوات مضت، عندما كان عمرك ثلاثة أشهر فقط، وفي ذات صباح مزدحم بالأعمال المنزلية، وبعد أن أرضعتك، أضجعتك في مهدك الصغير لتكملي نومك. وانصرفت أنا لأكمل باقي أعمالي المنزلية. وطبعاً كانت أذناي معك لأستمع إلى أول صرخة نداء منك، أو لأي حركة تحدثينها. وظللت في المطبخ وقتاً ليس طويلاً، ولو أنه أطول مما توقعت.

وفجأة سمعت صراخاً. ونظرت من النافذة فرأيت الجيران يهرعون نحو المنزل وعلى ألسنتهم جميعاً صرخة واحدة: النار، النار. جريت من المطبخ إلى البهو الخارجي، فرأيت النار وقد أتت على باب الحجرة التي كنت تنامين فيها، وألسنة اللهب تتصاعد منها. اقتحم الجيران البيت ليقدموا العون لي، أما أنا فأصبت بصدمة شلتني عن التفكير، وعقدت لساني فلم أقو على النطق بكلمة واحدة. رأيت أمامي في البهو غطاء كبيراً، التقطته بسرعة، ولففت به رأسي وأكتافي، واندفعت وسط ألسنة اللهب إلى حجرتك، وخطفتك من مهدك بكل الأغطية والملابس التي كانت تلفك، ثم ضممتك بقوة إلى صدري، وجريت بك كالسهم خارج المنزل. وبفضل الغطاء الذي لففته على رأسي وصدري نجا رأسي وأكتافي، كما نجا وجهي وعنقي. أما يداي وذراعاي فقد احترقت، حتى أن اللحم فيما بعد سقط تماماً، وعرَّى العظام. هذه يا عزيزتي هي قصة يدي ولماذا هما قبيحتان.

سمعت البنت القصة. وامتلأ وجهها بالتأثر الواضح. وكأي بنت تسمع كلاماً كهذا أمسكت بيدي الأم المشوهتين وربتت عليهما بأصابعها الغضة بكل محبة، وقبلتهما بشفتيها الصغيرتين. وبنظرة عرفان وامتنان إلى أمها قالت لها: “أماه إني أحب وجهك الجميل، وعينيك، وعنقك، وشعرك. أما هاتان اليدان فإني أحبهما أكثر من الكل”.

هكذا نحن أيضاً نحب صليب المسيح. فلولا الصليب ماذا كان مصيرنا، سوى بحيرة النار إلى أبد الآبدين؟

هذه المحبة الإلهية العجيبة هي لك أنت أيها القارئ العزيز، فهل تقبلها؟

اقبلها وانجُ من الهلاك. اقبلها واستمتع بالحياة الأبدية. اقبلها الآن قبل فوات الأوان

« فكيف ننجو نحن إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره؟ »
(عبرانيين2:3)​


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على عبده و رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
اخواني في الانسانية الافاضل شكرا لردودكم لكن أجوبتكم تفتح أمامي ألف سؤال و سؤال 
أرى امورا متناقضة فيما  بينها او على الاقل العقل لا يتقبلها هكذا...
أولا الرد على المشرف القائل ".. فتجسد الابن - اقنوم الابن - واتخذ جسداً .. و نزل الى الارض .. ومات بدلاً من الجنس البشرى (( متمثلاً فى آدم الاب لكل البشريه )) وحمل خطيته .. وفتح أبوب الفردوس التى أُغلقت بسبب سقوط ادم الاول .. ومن هنا .. صار للانسان فرصة أن يدخل الملكوت ثانياً .. فقط لمن قبل المسيح رباً والهاً .. وآمن به أقول و بالله التوفيق الرجاء توضيح النقطة دي :
كيف هو رب و ابن ؟
تقول مات بدل الجنس البشري كافة لكن كل بني آدم يموت و يفنى .... لما اذا كان المسيح تفتدانا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما امر الخطيئة فعجب عجاب , الخطيئة هي تقصير في حق الله من قبل البشر هذا معنى لا يختلف عنه عاقلان و ان كان فيه تفصيل طبعا , اذا كنا أخطأنا في حق الرب فله ان يغفر او ان يعذب و الامر له لا حاجة ليتجسد و ينزل الى الارض و يصلب الجسم و تزهق روح البشر و يبقى اللاهوت كما تقولون طبعا ,,ثم يحمل خطايا البشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و بعدين ازاي الرب العادل يجعل الخطيئة متوارثة كما تقولون اي ان كل البشر يحملون خطيئة آدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و كذلك الامر بالنسبة للفردوس اذا كان اغلق بزعمكم فالرب يفتحه متى شاء , لماذا يتجسد و ينزل و...و....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرجاء الرد مشكورين 
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون و سلام على المرسلين و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الرد على السمردلي 
القائل :لما ذا لم يرجع ألخالق ألعادل ( أبناء آدم أو آدم نفسه )000الى ( جنة عدن )بعد توبتهم ؟؟؟
أليس ذلك دليل على أن باب ( ألجنه ) مقفل !!! و بحاجه ( لطريقه مستقبليه لفتحه 000و كل ذلك من عدله و رحمته و حكمته ألمطلقه ) ؟؟

أولا: لو قلنا جدلا ان باب الجنة اقفل بعد خطيئة آدم لكن لو أن الله اراد أن يعيد آدم و ذريته للجنة لفتح بابها ... دون نزول و تجسد و و و فداء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ سبحان الله العلي العظيم 

الله سبحانه و تعالى خلق آدم خلفة في الأرض يعني خلق ادم و ذريته ليعيشوا في الارض و يعبدوا   الله كما أمرهم و بالنهج الذي بينه لهم ....
فمن آمن و عبد الله كما أمر و عمل صالحا .... أثابه الله و أدخله الجنة 

و من ظلم نفسه و تجبر و عصى الله و لم يؤمن .... أدخله الله جهنم عقابا له 

انظروا العدل و الرحمة  الربانية ... سبحان الله و الحمد لله

سبحان الله كانكم تزعمون ان باب الجنة  لما يقفل لا يستطيع رب ان يفتحه حتى ينزل الى الارض و يتجسد ....و,,,, 

سبحان الله عما يشركون


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> اخواني في الانسانية الافاضل شكرا لردودكم لكن أجوبتكم تفتح أمامي ألف سؤال و سؤال


 
نرحب بوضعها للاجابة عليها



> كيف هو رب و ابن ؟


 
كلمة ابن الله لا تعنى التقليل من شان الكلمة فى الاقنومية و لكن تعنى المساواة التامة فى الطبيعة فأبن الحيوان هو بطبيعة الحال حيوان ايضا و ابن الانسان هو انسان و ابن الله هو الله و ليس ولادة فعلية بل مجازية عن مساواة الكلمة اى الابن للأب فى الجوهر

كلمة ابن الله تعنى التمثيل الرسمى لله على الارض



> تقول مات بدل الجنس البشري كافة لكن كل بني آدم يموت و يفنى .... لما اذا كان المسيح تفتدانا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
موت السيد المسيح متاح للجميع و كل من يؤمن به و يعترف بخلاصه فيسينال الحياة الابدية و الخلاص من العذاب الابدى و لكن ان كان شخص رفض الاعتراف بالمسيح ألها و مخلصا و فاديا له فباى منطق ينال هذا الشخص الخلاص

من يؤمن بالابن فله حياة ابدية و من لا يؤمن بالابن فلن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله (يوحنا3:36)



> اذا كنا أخطأنا في حق الرب فله ان يغفر او ان يعذب و الامر له لا حاجة ليتجسد


 
ربما يكون هذا فى معتقدك و لكن فى عقيدتنا نحن نؤمن بقانون وضعه الله و هو راسخ فى الكتاب المقدس

اجرة الخطية هى موت (رو 6:23)

فمن يخطأ يجب ان يموت موتا روحيا ابديأ

و المبدأ الثانى و القانون الثانى الذى ارساه الله فى كتابه الخالد

بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة (عب 9:22)

و كما اوضحنا فى المداخلة السابقة ان اعمال الانسان لا تبرره امام الله

اذن فيجب ان يموت من هو قادر على فداء الانسان و و بينت شروط الفادى فى المشاركة السابقة ايضا



> و بعدين ازاي الرب العادل يجعل الخطيئة متوارثة كما تقولون اي ان كل البشر يحملون خطيئة آدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
عزيزى ان كلمة الخطيئة الموروثة لا تعنى ان توارث الخطأ و انما تعنى توارث الطبيعة الفاسدة و حتى ابسط لكى تلك الفكرة فأن الانسان طبيعته تحتاج الى المأكل بينا هناك كائنات لا تأكل كالنبات الاختلاف بينهما هو ان طبيعة الانسان تأكل اما طبيعة النبات لا تاكل بل تشرب الماء فقط

كان ادم يعيش مع الله فى الجنة طبيعته صالحة لا تعرف الشر ولا يخطأ و حين خالف امره و كسر الوصية اخطأ و انكسرت طبيعته الصالحة هذه و سرت فيها الخطية و اصبحت خصلة من خصال طبيعة ابناء الجنس البشرى كالاحتياج الى الطعام و الشرب تماما و لعل اقوى دليل على ذلك هو ان كل انسان خطاء ولا يوجد صالح غير الله.

و حتى تصل الفكرة لكى جيدا سأسألك سؤالا::::لو كان أدم سمح له الله بانجاب ابناء و هو فى الجنة اى قبل ان يكسر الوصية و يخالف امر الله.....هل هؤلاء الاولاد كانوا سيخطأون؟؟

فكرى فى الاجابة جيدا



> و كذلك الامر بالنسبة للفردوس اذا كان اغلق بزعمكم فالرب يفتحه متى شاء , لماذا يتجسد و ينزل و...و....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
لأن الله عادل ولا يمكن ان يرجع فى كلامه ابدا و يجب ان يقتص من الانسان الخاطىء

اتمنى ان تكون وصلتك الاجابة و اى سؤال تفضلى


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الردود و سعة الصدر 

لكن اقول و بالله التوفيق 


 انت قلت :موت السيد المسيح متاح للجميع و كل من يؤمن به و يعترف بخلاصه فيسينال الحياة الابدية و الخلاص من العذاب الابدى و لكن ان كان شخص رفض الاعتراف بالمسيح ألها و مخلصا و فاديا له فباى منطق ينال هذا الشخص الخلاص

المسيح مات بدل البشر المؤمنين به هكذا تقول لماذا تموتون انت كذلك 




اجرة الخطية هى موت (رو 6:23)
فمن يخطأ يجب ان يموت موتا روحيا ابديأ

ألا تغفر الخطايا عندكم سواء بين الرب و عباده أو بين الناس و بعضهم 
يعني اذا كانت اجرة الخطيئة هي الموت فان اخطأ شخص في حقك قتلته او ان يقتله رب موتا روحيا ابديا " يعني راحت عليه اللي أخطأ مرة راحت عليه فافيه لا توبة و مغفرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



و المبدأ الثانى و القانون الثانى الذى ارساه الله فى كتابه الخالد

بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة (عب 9:22)

ألا ترى هذا عجيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اذن فيجب ان يموت من هو قادر على فداء الانسان و و بينت شروط الفادى فى المشاركة السابقة ايضا

لم أفهم بعد اذا كان رب لم يمت لأنه الاهوت الذات الالهية كما تزعمون ... و من مات هو ذاك البشر العادي جسد و روح بشرية زهقت عند الصلب كما تقولون , فلماذا  يكون هذا الانسان قادر على الفداء 

عزيزى ان كلمة الخطيئة الموروثة لا تعنى ان توارث الخطأ و انما تعنى توارث الطبيعة الفاسدة و حتى ابسط لكى تلك الفكرة فأن الانسان طبيعته تحتاج الى المأكل بينا هناك كائنات لا تأكل كالنبات الاختلاف بينهما هو ان طبيعة الانسان تأكل اما طبيعة النبات لا تاكل بل تشرب الماء فقط

كان ادم يعيش مع الله فى الجنة طبيعته صالحة لا تعرف الشر ولا يخطأ و حين خالف امره و كسر الوصية اخطأ و انكسرت طبيعته الصالحة هذه و سرت فيها الخطية و اصبحت خصلة من خصال طبيعة ابناء الجنس البشرى كالاحتياج الى الطعام و الشرب تماما و لعل اقوى دليل على ذلك هو ان كل انسان خطاء ولا يوجد صالح غير الله.

كل بني آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون 

و حتى تصل الفكرة لكى جيدا سأسألك سؤالا::::لو كان أدم سمح له الله بانجاب ابناء و هو فى الجنة اى قبل ان يكسر الوصية و يخالف امر الله.....هل هؤلاء الاولاد كانوا سيخطأون؟؟

الله أعلم أصلا من منطلق فكرتك فمن غير المعقول أن يخطأ آدم أصلا لأن نفسه كانت صالحة تماما و بعد أن أخطأ صارت فيها الفساد , يعني أخطأ أولا ثم فسدت نفسه "بزعمكم  طبعا " 


لأن الله عادل ولا يمكن ان يرجع فى كلامه ابدا و يجب ان يقتص من الانسان الخاطىء

ألا ترى ان الخروج من الجنة و النزول الى الارض أمر من الموت و سفك الدم و الامور دي ؟؟؟؟



اتمنى ان تكون وصلتك الاجابة و اى سؤال تفضلى[/QUOTE]

شكرا تحمل و رد عن اسئلتي هذه ايضا مشكورا 

و 


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (5 أكتوبر 2006)

نسرين أمة الرحمن قال:


> و ايضا اسمحلي اخي في الانسانية و اعذر جهلي بالمسيحية و اخبرني عن الشيء الذي يجعلكم لا تؤمنون بنبوة بمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم رسول الله .



عفوا انت لم تجب على سؤالي السابق


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

*سلام ونعمه..*

*بدايةً ارحب بالاخ العزيز *Unitarian ... ويسعدنا اشتراكك معنا هنا 


*



وجدت الموضوع مطروحا 

فجذبني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
على الرحب والسعه ..

* 
*



ولكن للأسف لست أملك من الوقت الكثير للكتابة هنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هذا يحزننا بالتأكيد ... نتمنى الاستمرار معنا 
* 



*



طبيعي أن آدم يموت فالله لم يخلق آدم ليعيش إلى الأبد على الأرض

والدليل على هذا

أن الله قبل خلق البشر أقر أنه سيخلقهم ليتسلطوا على كل الأرض والجنة في الكتاب المقدس على جزء صغير من الأرض أقام آدم شرقه بعد طرده من الجنة ؛ والمصدر سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول والعدد 26-28

فالله إن كان وضع آدم أولا في الجنة فهو في الأصل قد خلقه للأرض

فكان لزاما أن يخلق الرب آدم بجسد يقبل الموت

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

طبيعى ان يموت آدم لسبب واحد فقط .. ان موته هو معلوم لدى الله قبل بداية الكون .. بل منذ الازل .. ولكن الله من منطلق حرية التى اعطاها للانسان وانه جعله مخير تماماً - ماعدا الولادة والموت - اعطى له فرصه للحياه فى الجنة .. ولكن معرفة الله المسبقه بالاحداث تجعلها واجبة الحدوث .. فان كان الله خلق آدم لكى يعيش فى الارض عاجلا ام عاجلا .. تُرى لماذا وضعه فى الجنة فى بداية خلقه ؟! .. سؤال يحتاج الى إجابة .. فالله له كل المجد بعلمة المسبق كان يعلم ان آدم سيخطىء .. وكان يعلم أنه سيطرد من الجنة الى الارض حيث الكد والتعب والعرق .. ولكن من عدله اعطاه حريته فى تحديد مصيره *

*



فلماذا الموت إذن؟

لأن الحياة على الأرض الى الابد لا معنى لها لأن الأرض محل عمل الانسان فإما يطيع وصايا ربه فينال الحياة الأبدية وإما يعصيه فيذهب للجحيم الأبدي

ولكن النص يوضح أن موت آدم لم يكن موتا جسدياً في النص بل كان موتا روحيا لأن آدم لم يمت " يوم " أكل من الشجرة كما يقول النص. 

وكان هذا عقاب الله للخطأ الذي ارتكبه آدم فخرج من الجنة إلى الأرض ليبدأ الحياة التي خلقه الله لأجلها

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا أختلف معك فى ان موت آدم كان موتاً روحياً ... ولكن السؤال الذى يطرحه نفسه الان هو .. ماهو الموت الروحى من وجهة نظرك يا اخى ؟ .. الموت الروحى فى المفهوم المسيحى هو الانفصال عن الله  فقد كان آدم يعيش فى حضرة الله فى جنة عدن .. واعطاه الله سلطان على كل الكائنات الحية التى فى الجنة .. ولكن كما يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث: 
بالانفصال عن الله انفصال عن الحياة"، لأن الله هو الحق والحياة (يو14: 6) وإذا انفصل الإنسان عن الحياة الحقيقية التي هي الثبات في الله أصبح من الناحية الروحية ميتا، حسبما قال الأب عن ابنه الضال "ابني هذا كان ميتا ..." (لو15: 24) وصار ينطبق على الإنسان قول الرب "لك اسم أنك حي وأنت ميت" (رؤ3: 1)(كتاب الرجوع إلى الله صفحة 32) فلا يمكن ان تقول أن الله قد خلق آدم ليحيا فى الارض وبعرق جبينه ياكل خبزاً ... فخلق آدم كان لكى يستمتع آدم بالحياة مع الله وفى جنته .. والله يعلم بما سيحدث بعد ذلك .. ولكن من عدله المطلق لم يحرمه من نعمة الوجود والحياة فى الجنة بسبب علمة المسبق أنه سيسقط .. فهو اراد ان يعطى آدم درساً عمليا فى مخالفة أرادة ومشيئة الله .. فأراد أن يبين له ما تفعله الخطية من انفصال عن الله وبالتالى الانفصال عن كل راحة روحية وجسديه 

* 
*



ولا أرى في امكانية عودته للجنة أي مشكلة ولا حاجة لفداء مطلقا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كيف يقبل الملك أن يقيم معه وفى مملكته انسان أهانه وعصى اوامره ؟!! .. إن كنا نقول ذلك على الملك الارضى .. فما بالك بالملك السماوى االغير محدود ! ... كيف تقبل كرامة الله له كل المجد ان يقبل آدم بطبيعته التى فسدت وصارت ضد طبيعة الله الكامله فى القداسة والخير و التى تبغض الشر .. ويقبله بعد أن عصى إرادته !! .. كيف يقبله بعد أن ادى سقوطة فى الخطية الى الانفصال عن الحياة .. فالله هو الحياة ومصدرها و مُعطيها .. أيقبل انسان ميت بحكم الخطية ؟! .. أليس فى هذا تعارض مع كرامة الله وعدله المطلق *

*



إذ أن الخالق قد خلقه للأرض ليعمل ويعيش حتى يموت وبعمله الذي عمل يعود للحياة الروحية ( في الجنة ) أو يظل خارج الباب ( في الموت الروحي ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هل تجد أن حالة آدم الروحية قبل السقوط هى نفسها ستكون حالته بعد السقوط مما يجعله أهلا ان يعود الى الجنة التى طُرد منها ؟! .. الا ترى معى ان فى هذا تعارض ولا يقبله العقل والمنطق .. فأن كان الله قد طرده بسبب سقوطة وكما اوضحت فى السابق ان السقوط هو الانفصال عن الله .. فأذاً آدم اخطأ .. والنتيجة طرده .. أبعد ان يموت يعود الى المكان الذى كان فيه قبل ان يموت وقبل ان يسقط ؟! .. الله لم يخلق آدم لكى يعمل فى الارض .. ولكن لكى يتسلط على كل الارض .. وهناك فرق بين العمل والتسلط .. فلقد لُعنت الارض بسبب سقوط آدم .. وصارت تنبت شوكاً وحسكاً .. اى صارت تعب لآدم بعد سقوطة .. ونفهم من ذلك ان الارض لم تكن ملعونه قبل السقوط .. ولم يكن بها شوكاً او حسكاً .. ولم تكن مصدر تعب لآدم .. الذى كان ملك على جنة عدن وكل الارض .. لذا صار جسد آدم قابل للتعب .. والالم .. بعد السقوط ، وقد كان عكس ذلك قبل السقوط ..  وقد قولت :  






وبعمله الذي عمل يعود للحياة الروحية ( في الجنة )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 .. وهنا ارى انك تجاهلت خطيته .. وكأنها لم تكن .. فهل يكفى الندم فى ان يمحى الانفصال عن الحياة ؟! .. اليس من اللازم تقديم كفارة عن تلك الخطية الغير محدوده التى ارتكبت فى حق الله الغير محدود ؟ فالخطية تُقاس بحجم المُخطىء فى حقه .. فأ**ن كان الله قد خلق آدم كى يعيش فى الارض ويعمل .. فلماذا وضعه فى الجنة ؟! .. فنجد فى سفر التكوين اصحاح ( 3 ) اعداد من ( 22-24 )* :

22 وقال الرب الإله : هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر . والآن لعله يمد يده ويأخذ من شجرة الحياة أيضا ويأكل ويحيا إلى الأبد 
23 *فأخرجه الرب* *الإله من جنة عدن* ليعمل الأرض التي أخذ منها 
24* فطرد الإنسان* ، وأقام شرقي جنة عدن الكروبيم ، ولهيب سيف متقلب لحراسة طريق شجرة الحياة


 
*



فما الحاجة للفداء إذن؟

فحزقيال النبي قالها واضحة صريحة

حزقيال 18 - 21 فاذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وعمل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا.لا يموت. 22 كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه.في بره الذي عمل يحيا. 

النبي حزقيال يقدم لك الحياة الأبدية بأن ترجع عن كل خطاياك وتحفظ وصايا الله , ما الحاجة للفداء؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أرجوا من الاخ الفاضل ان يقرا الاصحاح من بدايته ويعلم عما يتكلم النبى حزقيال : فعندما نقرأ فى نفس الاصحاح من السفر الكريم عدد ( 1 و 2 ) نجد ان حزقيال النبى يتحدث عن فكر خاطىء كان بين الشعب ( بنى اسرائيل ) وقتها إذ يقول الله على لسان نبيه فى بداية الاصحاح : 
1 وكان إلي كلام الرب قائلا 
2 ما لكم أنتم تضربون هذا المثل على أرض إسرائيل ، قائلين : الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء ضرست 

والى اخر الاصحاح ..فهذا مثل خاطىء كان فى فكر الشعب وقتها فقد كانوا يقولون ان الخراب الذى نحن فيه سببه خطايا اباؤنا فما ذنبنا نحن إذ اننا لم نخطىء مثلهم .. وبالطبع هذا اتهام مباشر لعدل الله - حاشا - ولكن الله يوضح لهم ان كل نفس تموت بأعمالها إن كانت جيدة او شريره .. ولكن ليس معناه انه عند الموت سينتقلوا الى الفردوس  - اى البار منهم - فالله له المجد لم يقول لهم ذلك ولكنهم يحيوا على رجاء الفداء والخلاص الذى تم فى المسيح اقنوم الابن له المجد .. فعندما مات المسيح على الصليب نزل بلاهوته وروحة الانسانيه الى اعماق الجحيم واخرج المنتظرين منذ بدء الخليقه الى الفردوس وفتحه لهم بعد ان كان مغلق ... فمن الرائع عندما تقرأ الكتاب المقدس تجده سلسله متواصلة الحلقات الكل يكمل بعض .. فتجد ان فى العهد الجديد مُخبىء فى العهد القديم والعهد القديم مُعلن فى العهد الجديد 
* 
*



وما أراه معضلة في كلام الأستاذ الفاضل طارق , هو أنه حاول حل المعضلة ( في نظره ) في التضارب بين عدل الرب ورحمته بحل واحد فقط 


ألا وهو الإنتقاص من قدسية الإله بأن يصبح عارا ومحتقر الشعب ولعنة كما هو مكتوب ملعون من علق على خشبة تثنية 21 -22 وغلاطية 3- 13

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اخى الحبيب .. لا اتحدث من خلال وجهة نظر شخصية .. بل كل ما اقوله هو جواب العقل  والمنطق وقبل الكل هو تاكيد وحى الله المُنزل على رسله وانبياؤه .. وهو ما اخبرنا به الكتاب المقدس وبشان اللعنة فقد تم الحديث عنها بالتفصيل من قبل وساضع لك الرابط باذن المسيح .. ولكن لى سؤال ارجوا الاجابه عليه .. الا تتفق معى فى ان الله عدله كامل ورحمته كامله وبلا حدود ؟! .. فأن كانت رحمة الله تستوجب الغفران والصفح .. فاين العدل ؟!!!!! .. ام اننا نعترض لمجرد اننا نتمسك بصفة ونتناسا الاخرى حسب ميولنا فى تخدير ضمائرنا ونتجاهل ان هناك عقاب وحساب .. فما يوقع الانسان فى الخطية باستمرار هو تجاهله لعدل الله .. وكل اعتماده على ان الله رحوم .. وينسى انه عادل ايضاً .. وانه سيحاسب كل أنسان على خطاياه .. كل خطاياه بلا استثناء .. فمن رحمته انه قدم لك الخلاص بدم المسيح له المجد .. وأعطاك فرصه للتوبه وان تغفر خطاياك .. بكفارة دم المسيح على عود الصليب .. هذه هى الرحمة .. ياتى دور العدل .. ان لم تقبل دم المسيح وغفرانه لك .. وجب القصاص العادل .. لانك انكرت الله ولم تعترف به .. عندها سيقول لمن هم كذلك .. اذهبوا الى النار المعده لكم *

*



فهل يا أستاذي العزيز حتى تخرج من مشكلة تعارض صفتين من صفات الكمال لدى الإله تنتقص من صفة اخرى له؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أين التعارض يا صديقى فى كل ما قولته ؟!!!!! 

بل اننى قد اكدت ان الله عدله وكماله مطلقين راجع ما كُتب يا اخى ولا تتهم بدون بينه 
* 
*



لا أظن أن هذا الحل يقبله أصحاب التفكير السليم!

وأضرب لك مثلا صغيرا يحل لك المشكلة في تعارض صفتي العدل والرحمة

لو أنك إنسانا غنيا عندك من المال الكثير واقترض منك شخص ما مبلغا من المال , وحين أتى موعد السداد لم يستطع هذا الشخص السداد , فبكل عطف منك ورحمة عفوت عنه ولم تأخذ منه هذا المال

هل هنا تصبح صديقي العزيز انسان ظالم؟

هل انتقصت صفة الرحمة التي اتصفت بها في هذا الموقف من عدلك معه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
المثل يا صديقى لا يعتد به لعدة اسباب فانت تقارن بين صفة مطلقة وصفة نسبيه .. وشتان بين الاثنين .. فانت قد شبهت ان صفة الرحمة فى الله مثلها فى الانسان .. فانت عندما تقول  اننى قد عفوت عنك تكون بذلك قد تخليت عن حقك .. والتخلى عن الحق بالتاكيد ليس عدلاً .. فان كانت الدولة بمفهومها البشرى لا يمكن ان تتخلى عن حقها حتى وان تخلى المتضرر كما يوجد فى القانون .. فماذا يكون الله له المجد الذى عدله بلا حدود .. فهو يجازى كل انسان حسب عمله ولا يمكن ان يتخلى عن حقه .. فالرحمة والحق هما صفتان لا ينفصلان قط فى الله له المجد .. لان عدله رحيم ورحمته عادله 




تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ولشخصك أيضاً*


----------



## Unitarian (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسرين أمة الرحمن
> و ايضا اسمحلي اخي في الانسانية و اعذر جهلي بالمسيحية و اخبرني عن الشيء الذي يجعلكم لا تؤمنون بنبوة بمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم رسول الله .



الأخت الكريمة نسرين جزاك الودود خيرا

هم لا يؤمنون بنبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم لاعتقادهم بعدم وجود الحاجة لأنبياء بعد فداء المسيح على عود الصليب


يتبع


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> المسيح مات بدل البشر المؤمنين به هكذا تقول لماذا تموتون انت كذلك


 
اوضحت لكى ان الموت هنا هو موتى روحى ابدى اى الانفصال عن الله بعدما كان ادم يعيش مع الله انفصل عنه و نزل للارض و انفصل عن الحياة مع الله و الموت الابدى اى الهلاك الابدى فى الجحيم و ليس موت جسدى كما فهمتى



> ألا تغفر الخطايا عندكم سواء بين الرب و عباده أو بين الناس و بعضهم
> يعني اذا كانت اجرة الخطيئة هي الموت فان اخطأ شخص في حقك قتلته او ان يقتله رب موتا روحيا ابديا " يعني راحت عليه اللي أخطأ مرة راحت عليه فافيه لا توبة و مغفرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
عزيزتى ان الخطية سواء فى حق الاله او فى حق انسان فهى فى حق الاله ايضا لان الله قال لا تكذب فحين اكذب انا على شخص ما لا اكون قد اخطأت فى حقه فقط بل فى حق الله ايضا لأنى خالفت وصيته و الخطية فى حق الاله لا تغفر الا بسفك الدماء اى الموت

من يؤمن بالمسيح مخلصا و فاديا ينال حياته الابدية



> ألا ترى هذا عجيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
بل هو اصلح للعقل فتخيلى لو انك كسرتى وصية القانون مثلا لو يقول القانون لا تقتل و انسان قتل فيطبق عليه القانون العقوبة و هى الاعدام

هل يكون القانون البشرى اعدل من الله؟؟؟



> لم أفهم بعد اذا كان رب لم يمت لأنه الاهوت الذات الالهية كما تزعمون ... و من مات هو ذاك البشر العادي جسد و روح بشرية زهقت عند الصلب كما تقولون , فلماذا يكون هذا الانسان قادر على الفداء


 
هذه مرحلة متقدمة من دراسة اللاهوت ساحاول تبسيطها لكى

اذا كان ما تقوليه صحيح فما الحاجة لاتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت؟؟؟

باتحاد اللاهوت بالطبيعة البشرية جعل هذه النفس البشرية غير محدودة بحيث تستطيع فداء جميع البشر

هذا بأختصار و سأضع لكى لاحقا رسالة رائعة للقديس اثناسيوس الرسولى من الاباء اللاهوتيين بصدد هذا الامر



> كل بني آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون


 
لو ذهب الجانى للقاضى يبكى يقول له انا تبت فهل يسامحه القاضى و يعفو عنه؟؟؟

ان التوبة لا تكفى عزيزتى والا اختفى مبدأ العدل من الوجود

فكيف الحال اذن مع الخالق نفسه؟؟؟



> الله أعلم أصلا من منطلق فكرتك فمن غير المعقول أن يخطأ آدم أصلا لأن نفسه كانت صالحة تماما و بعد أن أخطأ صارت فيها الفساد , يعني أخطأ أولا ثم فسدت نفسه "بزعمكم طبعا "


 
جميل جدا

هنا ندخل فى نقطة اعمق شوية و هى التحكم فى الخطأ و القابلية للخطأ و العصمة

كان أدم انسان صالح لا يفعل الخطأ بأرادته هو بمشيئته هو و بمعنى أخر وضح احد علماء اللاهوت هذا المعنى بأن الانسان الان هل يستطيع الصمود اما مغريات ابليس؟؟؟

لو فرضنا مثلا ان ابليس اغرى انسان فكذب او سرق او زنى هل يستطيع الانسان ان يقف امام الخطية ولا يخطأ؟؟؟بكل تأكيد لا لانه انسان ضعيف اما ادم فلم يكن يسقط مهما حدث لدرجة ان الكتاب اشار الى وجود أدم و حواء عريانين و لم يعرفا و هذا منتهى الصلاح أن تصل درجة الصمود امام الخطية لدرجة تجعله لا يلتفت الى وجودها اصلا

و بكلمات اخرى فأن أدم كان هو المتحكم بتصرفاته و بأسلوبه و حين اخطأ اخطأ بارادته هو بكامل مشيئته هو فالتحكم فى عمل الخطية يصل لدرجة 100% فى حياة أدم قبل السقوط

اما الان

ان الانسان الضعيف الذى لم يقبل المسيح مخلصا و فاديا يسقط كثيرا ولا تكون له القدرة او القوة على مقاومة الخطية بل كما قال الكتاب يشرب الاثم كالماء

و لكن.......

الانسان المؤمن بالمسيح يستطيع ان تصل درجة مقاومته للخطية و التحكم فى عملها كما كان أدم 100% و يصرح لنا الكتاب المقدس

استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى

كل شىء......اى يمكن للأنسان ان يصل الى درجة التحكم الكامل بشهواته و غرائزه و لذاته لـ 100% كما كان أدم

ليس معنى هذا ان المسيحى المؤمن لا يخطأ.....يخطأ

و لكن لأنه قد يبتعد عن طريق المسيح و قد يحيد عنه و قد يسهو فيسقط و تذكرى ان الايمان بالمسيح و تنفيذ تعاليمه و الحياة معه هى شرط الوصول للنسبة القصوى فى التحكم فى الخطية

قد اضعف انا و قد اسقط و لكن يقول المرنم فى المزامير لا تشتمتى بى يا عدوتى لأنى ان سقطت فأنى اقوم ثانية

فليس الانسان بكائن معصوم بل هو خاطىء يتبرر بدم المسيح فأن بقى بقرب المسيح يستطيع ان يصل لدرجة التحكم الكامل فى مقاومة الخطية

الاجابة ان ابناء أدم كانوا سيرثون نفس طبيعته الصالحة و نفس درجة التحكم فى افعالهم و لكن بعد ان سقط أدم انجب ابناؤه و لذلك ورثوا تلك الطبيعة الفاسدة التى تحب الشر و الخطية

و لهذا تجدى نفس الانسان الان تميل الى محبة صنع الخطية فمثلا ان وجد انسان فى موقف صعب فأن اسهل حل لديه سيكون ان يكذب......السؤال الان لماذا اسهل حل هو ان يكذب الانسان؟؟؟لماذا لا يكون الكذب هو الصعب؟؟؟لأن نفس الانسان فاسدة تحب الشر و لكن على العكس تجدى الانسان المتقرب للسيد المسيح و الذى بتقربه هذا كل يوم ينطلق نحو درجة التحكم الكامل بافعاله يجد ان الحل الصعب هو الكذب و ليس السهل و هكذا كان أدم



> ألا ترى ان الخروج من الجنة و النزول الى الارض أمر من الموت و سفك الدم و الامور دي ؟؟؟؟


نحن المسيحيين نؤمن ان الجنة كانت على الارض و و لكن هل تعتقدى ان الحرمان من المتعة و اللذة فى الجنة يساوى الحرمان من الحياة الابدية؟؟؟بل و امر؟؟؟؟؟؟

اترك الاجابة لعقلك الناضج

اختى نسرين هذا الكلام هو كلام لاهوتى بحت قد يكون صعبا عليكى بعض الشىء و هذا طبيعى فمعلوماتك عن المسيحية مازالت فى بدايتها فأن وجدتى شيئا صعبا لا تترددى ان تسألى و تذكرى ان الطفل الرضيع لا ياكل اللحم و هو ذو شهرين

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> عفوا انت لم تجب على سؤالي السابق


 


> اما نظرتى للأسلام فبأختصار لا اؤمن انه من عند أله ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب ولا اؤمن بنبوة رسول الاسلام
> 
> السؤال عن مجىء نبى بعد المسيح هو يضع المسيح فى دائرة النبوة و هذا انا ارفضه تماما لأن العقيدة المسيحية لا تؤمن بوجود مبدأ ارسال الله للأنبياء بغرض هداية المؤمنيين فليس سبيل للخلاص سوى الايمان بفداء السيد المسيح


 
اجبت بس حضرتك مش اخدتى بالك


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

*تحياتى فادى .. ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> *+
> 
> تحياتى فادى .. ربنا يباركك*


 
ربنا يباركك حبيبى


----------



## Unitarian (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*الزميل العزيز طارق رشدي *
*بداية وقبل كل شيء أشكرك شكراً جماً على حسن أخلاقك وأدبك في الحوار*
*[SIZE=+0]



سلام ونعمه..

أنقر للتوسيع...


وعليكم السلام





طبيعى ان يموت آدم لسبب واحد فقط .. ان موته هو معلوم لدى الله قبل بداية الكون .. بل منذ الازل .. ولكن الله من منطلق حرية التى اعطاها للانسان وانه جعله مخير تماماً - ماعدا الولادة والموت - اعطى له فرصه للحياه فى الجنة .. ولكن معرفة الله المسبقه بالاحداث تجعلها واجبة الحدوث .. فان كان الله خلق آدم لكى يعيش فى الارض عاجلا ام عاجلا .. تُرى لماذا وضعه فى الجنة فى بداية خلقه ؟! .. سؤال يحتاج الى إجابة .. فالله له كل المجد بعلمة المسبق كان يعلم ان آدم سيخطىء .. وكان يعلم أنه سيطرد من الجنة الى الارض حيث الكد والتعب والعرق .. ولكن من عدله اعطاه حريته فى تحديد مصيره

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أختلف معك في نقطة وهي أن وجود آدم على الأرض ليس من باب التخيير في شيء وإلا لكان الله خلقه خلقة الملائكة لا يخطئون ولا يعصون - فالله خلقه ليوجد على الأرض وإلا فما معنى حياته أبداً في الجنة بعد خلقه مباشرةً؟!
وما الحكمة من خلقه إذن؟
وسؤالك الوجيه : لماذا وضعه الله في الجنة في بداية خلقه؟ 

وهو سؤال طيب جميل وفي جوابه فوائد جميلة 

منها مثلا أنها اخبار لآدم وبنيه أن الجنة مأواكم إن آمنتم وأحسنتم وفعلتم الخير ومنها أيضا درس تعليمي لآدم وحواء بأن لا تعودوا تخطئوا مرة اخرى أنتم وبنيكم لأن عواقب الخطأ وخيمة فحاذروا منها 


[/SIZE]*


> *لا أختلف معك فى ان موت آدم كان موتاً روحياً ... ولكن السؤال الذى يطرحه نفسه الان هو .. ماهو الموت الروحى من وجهة نظرك يا اخى ؟ .. الموت الروحى فى المفهوم المسيحى هو الانفصال عن الله فقد كان آدم يعيش فى حضرة الله فى جنة عدن .. واعطاه الله سلطان على كل الكائنات الحية التى فى الجنة .. ولكن كما يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث**:
> **بالانفصال عن الله انفصال عن الحياة"، لأن الله هو الحق والحياة (يو14: 6) وإذا انفصل الإنسان عن الحياة الحقيقية التي هي الثبات في الله أصبح من الناحية الروحية ميتا، حسبما قال الأب عن ابنه الضال "ابني هذا كان ميتا ..." (لو15: 24) وصار ينطبق على الإنسان قول الرب "لك اسم أنك حي وأنت ميت" (رؤ3: 1)(كتاب الرجوع إلى الله صفحة 32) فلا يمكن ان تقول أن الله قد خلق آدم ليحيا فى الارض وبعرق جبينه ياكل خبزاً ... فخلق آدم كان لكى يستمتع آدم بالحياة مع الله وفى جنته .. والله يعلم بما سيحدث بعد ذلك .. ولكن من عدله المطلق لم يحرمه من نعمة الوجود والحياة فى الجنة بسبب علمة المسبق أنه سيسقط .. فهو اراد ان يعطى آدم درساً عمليا فى مخالفة أرادة ومشيئة الله .. فأراد أن يبين له ما تفعله الخطية من انفصال عن الله وبالتالى الانفصال عن كل راحة روحية وجسديه *


 
*أستاذي الفاضل طارق:*
*أنا أتكلم بالمفاهيم المسيحية حتى نستطيع أن نكمل نقاشنا ونصل إلى الحقيقة في أصل المعتقد في الفداء , فأنا أكلمك بهذا المفهوم حتى لا أزعجك وأضيع وقتك في شرحه لي إذ أني أفهمه من وجهة النظر المسيحية للموضوع *
*نعود للموضوع الذي استمتع بقراءته من كتابتك حقا وأختلف معك في بعض نقاط وهي في الإنفصال الروحي عن الله وما السبيل للخلاص من هذا الانفصال للعودة للحياة الأبدية مرة أخرى في اتصال روحي بالله , هل له سبل ولا يحتاج لصليب أم لا؟*
*فالكتاب قبل خلقه أقر بخلقه فيتسلط على كل الأرض , ولكنك تقول بأنه خلق ليحيا أبداً في الجنة ولكنه فشل!!!!!*
*وكونه خلق ليتسلط على كل الأرض فهو ضمنا مخلوق لهذه الأرض وبعدها يجازيه الله على عمله فيها وماذا فعل بتسلطه عليها!*
*وجميل أنك تقر معي أن وجود آدم في الجنة كان درسا له وهذا رد على بعض ما سيأتي فيما كتبت إن شاء الله*


> *كيف يقبل الملك أن يقيم معه وفى مملكته انسان** أهانه وعصى اوامره ؟!! .. إن كنا نقول ذلك على الملك الارضى .. فما بالك بالملك** السماوى االغير محدود ! ... كيف تقبل كرامة الله له كل المجد ان يقبل آدم بطبيعته** التى فسدت وصارت ضد طبيعة الله الكامله فى القداسة والخير و التى تبغض الشر** .. ويقبله بعد أن عصى إرادته !! .. كيف يقبله بعد أن ادى سقوطة فى الخطية الى الانفصال** عن الحياة .. فالله هو الحياة ومصدرها و مُعطيها .. أيقبل انسان ميت بحكم الخطية ؟**! .. أليس فى هذا تعارض مع كرامة الله وعدله المطلق*


 
*وهنا تعود مرة أخرى لتطبيق مفهوم العدل لدى الله بشكل خاطئ نتج عنه مفاهيم كثيرة خاطئة*
*فهذا الإنسان الذي عصى أمر الله وقد خلقه الله بطبيعة تعصي ...... أما له من توبة؟
معك في أنه عصى ربه وقد اخذ عقابه على هذه المعصية ولكن أليس من حقه أن يقدم الطاعات وفروض الولاء لهذا الملك وبطبع هذا الملك الحنون يتقبل منه؟*
*وأنا أكرر معك قولك , ما بالك بالملك السماوي!!*
*هذا الملك السماوي الذي أعطانا طريق التوبة والصلاح والخير للرجوع إليه*
*ولكن من بني البشر من لا يريدون هذه الرحمة الواسعة وهنا يتجلى مفهوم العدل واضحا!*
*ولنأخذ مثلا قصة نرى فيها رحمة الله واضحة خذ مثلا قصة أهل نينوى في سفر النبي العظيم يونان بن أمتاي*

*عندما يقول الرب ليونان 1وَصَارَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى يُونَانَ بْنِ أَمِتَّايَ: 2«قُمِ اذْهَبْ إِلَى نِينَوَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ وَنَادِ عَلَيْهَا لأَنَّهُ قَدْ صَعِدَ شَرُّهُمْ أَمَامِي».*

*ويأمره الرب أن يذهب إليها بعض موضوع السفينة والحوت مرة أخرى في بداية الاصحاح 3 وبالفعل ذهب يونان إلى نينوى وحذرهم من شر قد اقترب *
*4فَابْتَدَأَ يُونَانُ يَدْخُلُ الْمَدِينَةَ مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ وَنَادَى: «بَعْدَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً تَنْقَلِبُ نِينَوَى».*
*وكان هذا هو العدل الذي تفهمه بمفهومك وهو انهم اخطأوا في حق الرب فستنقلب نينوى كما انقلبت سدوم وعمورة ولكن ماذا حدث؟ لنر معا*
*5فَآمَنَ أَهْلُ نِينَوَى بِاللَّهِ وَنَادُوا بِصَوْمٍ وَلَبِسُوا مُسُوحاً مِنْ كَبِيرِهِمْ إِلَى صَغِيرِهِمْ. 6وَبَلَغَ الأَمْرُ مَلِكَ نِينَوَى فَقَامَ عَنْ كُرْسِيِّهِ وَخَلَعَ رِدَاءَهُ عَنْهُ وَتَغَطَّى بِمِسْحٍ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى الرَّمَادِ. 7وَنُودِيَ فِي نِينَوَى عَنْ أَمْرِ الْمَلِكِ وَعُظَمَائِهِ: «لاَ تَذُقِ النَّاسُ وَلاَ الْبَهَائِمُ وَلاَ الْبَقَرُ وَلاَ الْغَنَمُ شَيْئاً. لاَ تَرْعَ وَلاَ تَشْرَبْ مَاءً. 8وَلْيَتَغَطَّ بِمُسُوحٍ النَّاسُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ وَيَصْرُخُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ بِشِدَّةٍ وَيَرْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ وَعَنِ الظُّلْمِ الَّذِي فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ 9لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يَعُودُ وَيَنْدَمُ وَيَرْجِعُ عَنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ فَلاَ نَهْلِكَ».*

*نعم لقد عادوا إلى الله*

*نعم لقد تابوا عن شرورهم الكثيرة*

*فماذا كان رد فعل الرب عليهم؟*

*إنه هو الإله الرحيم بعباده الذين يبتغون رحمته لا اللذين يرفضونها فقال*

*10**فَلَمَّا رَأَى اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ رَجَعُوا عَنْ طَرِيقِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ نَدِمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الشَّرِّ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهُ بِهِمْ فَلَمْ يَصْنَعْهُ.*

*نعم لقد عفى الله عنهم ولم يعاقبهم على الشرور التي وصل حدها أن صعدت إلى الرب*

*وعفى عنهم ولم يصنع بهم الشر الذي تكلم به!!*

*أرجو أن تكون نقطتي قد وضحت لكم أستاذي العزيز طارق*


> *هل تجد أن حالة آدم الروحية قبل السقوط هى** نفسها ستكون حالته بعد السقوط مما يجعله أهلا ان يعود الى الجنة التى طُرد منها ؟**! .. الا ترى معى ان فى هذا تعارض ولا يقبله العقل والمنطق .. فأن كان الله قد طرده** بسبب سقوطة وكما اوضحت فى السابق ان السقوط هو الانفصال عن الله .. فأذاً آدم اخطأ** .. والنتيجة طرده .. أبعد ان يموت يعود الى المكان الذى كان فيه قبل ان يموت وقبل** ان يسقط ؟! .. الله لم يخلق آدم لكى يعمل فى الارض .. ولكن لكى يتسلط على كل الارض** .. وهناك فرق بين العمل والتسلط .. فلقد لُعنت الارض بسبب سقوط آدم .. وصارت تنبت** شوكاً وحسكاً .. اى صارت تعب لآدم بعد سقوطة .. ونفهم من ذلك ان الارض لم تكن** ملعونه قبل السقوط .. ولم يكن بها شوكاً او حسكاً .. ولم تكن مصدر تعب لآدم .. الذى** كان ملك على جنة عدن وكل الارض .. لذا صار جسد آدم قابل للتعب .. والالم .. بعد** السقوط ، وقد كان عكس ذلك قبل السقوط .. وقد قولت** : *
> 
> *إقتباس*
> *وبعمله الذي عمل يعود للحياة الروحية ( في الجنة )*
> ...


 
*يا صديقي العزيز إن كان في نفس الحالة الروحية قبل سقوطه فلماذا يسعى حتى يعود إليها؟*
*فقد قلنا أنه ليس في الحالة التي كان فيها ولن يعود إلى هذه الحالة بمجرد حياته وموته هكذا بل لا بد من العمل الصالح الذي يعينه على العودة للحياة الابدية , فبعد ان يموت سيقوم ويجازيه الله بحسب عمله الذي عمل , ولذا أيضا لا حاجة للفداء*

*وبخصوص لعنة الأرض , فلعنتها لم تكن إلى الأبد حتى يأتي المسيح فيزيلها بدمه على الصليب بل تنسم الرب رائحة الرضا وقال لا أعود ألعن الأرض أبدا _ تكوين 8*

*والأرض لم تكن مصدر تعب لآدم لأنه لم يكن متسلطا عليها بعد , بل كان يعيش في الجنة وطرد منها بعد أن ارتكب خطيئته!*

*أما بخصوص قولتي ( وبعمله الذي عمل يعود للحياة الروحية ) فهنا لم أتناسى خطيئته طبعا فخطيئته هذه قد عوقب عليها وبعد عقابه رفعت عنه برحمة الله وحكمته فقال في سفر الحكمة الاصحاح 10 هي الَّتي سَهِرَت على أَوَّلِ مَن جُبِلَ أبي العالَم بَعْدَ أن خلِقَ وَحيدًا وأَنقَذَته مِن زَلَّتِه 2 وأَعطَته قوّةً ليَتَسَلَّطَ على كُل شَيء.*

*وبالتالي نفس النتيجة , لا حاجة للفداء!*

*وقد ذكرنا سابقا ان طرده من الجنة اعتبرناه درسا له وأخذ عقابه عليه ولزمه العمل والكد وبر ربه حتى يعود*



> *أرجوا من الاخ* *الفاضل ان* *يقرا الاصحاح من بدايته ويعلم عما يتكلم النبى حزقيال : فعندما نقرأ فى نفس الاصحاح* *من السفر الكريم عدد ( 1 و 2 ) نجد ان حزقيال النبى يتحدث عن فكر خاطىء كان بين* *الشعب ( بنى اسرائيل ) وقتها إذ يقول الله على لسان نبيه فى بداية الاصحاح** : **
> 1* *وكان إلي كلام الرب قائلا* *
> **2 **ما لكم أنتم تضربون هذا المثل على أرض إسرائيل ، قائلين** : **الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء ضرست* *
> 
> **والى اخر الاصحاح ..فهذا مثل خاطىء كان فى فكر الشعب وقتها فقد كانوا* *يقولون ان الخراب الذى نحن فيه سببه خطايا اباؤنا فما ذنبنا نحن إذ اننا لم نخطىء* *مثلهم .. وبالطبع هذا اتهام مباشر لعدل الله - حاشا - ولكن الله يوضح لهم ان كل نفس* *تموت بأعمالها إن كانت جيدة او شريره .. ولكن ليس معناه انه عند الموت سينتقلوا الى* *الفردوس - اى البار منهم - فالله له المجد لم يقول لهم ذلك ولكنهم يحيوا على رجاء* *الفداء والخلاص الذى تم فى المسيح اقنوم الابن له المجد .. فعندما مات المسيح على* *الصليب نزل بلاهوته وروحة الانسانيه الى اعماق الجحيم واخرج المنتظرين منذ بدء* *الخليقه الى الفردوس وفتحه لهم بعد ان كان مغلق ... فمن الرائع عندما تقرأ الكتاب* *المقدس تجده سلسله متواصلة الحلقات الكل يكمل بعض .. فتجد ان فى العهد الجديد* *مُخبىء فى العهد القديم والعهد القديم مُعلن فى العهد الجديد*


 
*والآن أنا أعتب عليك زميلي العزيز إذ تتهمني بأني لم أقرأ الإصحاح بالكامل! في حين أن الإصحاح يدينك استاذي الفاضل 

فالوحي فعلا كان يعيب على من يقول بهذا المثل وقد صحح لهم هذا المفهوم الخاطئ بالكلام الذي نقلته لك صديقي العزيز وقال النبي حزقيال عليه السلام *
*وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ: 2((مَا لَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تَضْرِبُونَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ عَلَى أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, قَائِلِينَ: الآبَاءُ أَكَلُوا الْحِصْرِمَ وَأَسْنَانُ الأَبْنَاءِ ضَرِسَتْ؟ 3حَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ, لاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدُ أَنْ تَضْرِبُوا هَذَا الْمَثَلَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 4هَا كُلُّ النُّفُوسِ هِيَ لِي. نَفْسُ الأَبِ كَنَفْسِ الاِبْنِ. كِلاَهُمَا لِي. النَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. 5وَالإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي كَـانَ بَارّاً وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً, 6لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَلَمْ يُنَجِّسِ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ وَلَمْ يَقْرُبِ امْرَأَةً طَامِثاً, 7وَلَمْ يَظْلِمْ إِنْسَاناً, بَلْ رَدَّ لِلْمَدْيُونِ رَهْنَهُ, وَلَمْ يَغْتَصِبِ اغْتِصَاباً بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْباً, 8وَلَمْ يُعْطِ بِـالرِّبَا, وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ مُرَابَحَةً, وَكَفَّ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْجَوْرِ, وَأَجْرَى الْعَدْلَ الْحَقَّ بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ, وَالإِنْسَانِ 9وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي وَحَفِظَ أَحْكَـامِي لِيَعْمَلَ بِـالْحَقِّ فَهُوَ بَارٌّ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ.*
*أما القول بـ ((**ولكن ليس معناه انه عند الموت سينتقلوا الى* *الفردوس - اى البار منهم - فالله له المجد لم يقول لهم ذلك ولكنهم يحيوا على رجاء* *الفداء والخلاص الذى تم فى المسيح اقنوم الابن له المجد)) فهذا أوافقك في بعضه إذ أنهم لن يدخلوا الفردوس مباشرة , فأين الحساب على الأعمال؟ أما الفداء فهو إضافة من كيسك أستاذي الفاضل*


> اخى الحبيب .. لا اتحدث من خلال وجهة نظر شخصية .. بل كل ما اقوله هو جواب العقل والمنطق وقبل الكل هو تاكيد وحى الله المُنزل على رسله وانبياؤه .. وهو ما اخبرنا به الكتاب المقدس وبشان اللعنة فقد تم الحديث عنها بالتفصيل من قبل وساضع لك الرابط باذن المسيح .. ولكن لى سؤال ارجوا الاجابه عليه .. الا تتفق معى فى ان الله عدله كامل ورحمته كامله وبلا حدود ؟! .. فأن كانت رحمة الله تستوجب الغفران والصفح .. فاين العدل ؟!!!!! .. ام اننا نعترض لمجرد اننا نتمسك بصفة ونتناسا الاخرى حسب ميولنا فى تخدير ضمائرنا ونتجاهل ان هناك عقاب وحساب .. فما يوقع الانسان فى الخطية باستمرار هو تجاهله لعدل الله .. وكل اعتماده على ان الله رحوم .. وينسى انه عادل ايضاً .. وانه سيحاسب كل أنسان على خطاياه .. كل خطاياه بلا استثناء .. فمن رحمته انه قدم لك الخلاص بدم المسيح له المجد .. وأعطاك فرصه للتوبه وان تغفر خطاياك .. بكفارة دم المسيح على عود الصليب .. هذه هى الرحمة .. ياتى دور العدل .. ان لم تقبل دم المسيح وغفرانه لك .. وجب القصاص العادل .. لانك انكرت الله ولم تعترف به .. عندها سيقول لمن هم كذلك .. اذهبوا الى النار المعده لكم


 
*رائع جداً فقد أجبت على نفسك في السؤال الذي طرحته عليّ 
والإجابة ببساطة شديدة أستاذي العزيز تكون كالتالي:

الله إله غفور رحيم يعلم طبيعة خلقه التي جبلهم عليها, ولأنه عالم بطبيعتهم الخطاءة فكان غفاراً لهم وكان سؤالك إن كان هذا حال الإله في غفرانه فأين عدله ؟ فأجيبك بأن عدله هو في اختيار من يستحق رحمته , فلا يظلم عند ربك أحدا !!!

فرحمة الله واسعة جدا ولكن هناك من يأبى أن يدخل في رحمته ويتكبر ويعاند , فهذا هو من يخرج من رحمة الرب بعدله

أرجو أن تكون هذه النقطة واضحة الآن وأعود لجوابك وأني قلت أنك تحاول الخروج من سؤالك هذا*
*فأن كانت رحمة الله تستوجب الغفران والصفح .. فاين العدل ؟!!!!!
بإجابتك هذه
فمن رحمته انه قدم لك الخلاص بدم المسيح له المجد
ونقع في اشكالية هنا وانك حتى تجيب على السؤال – بحسب اعتقادك – ذهبت للانتقاص من قدسية هذا الاله بأن جعلته يتخذ جسدا ليبصق على وجهه ويلكم ويلطم فيعروه ويلبسوه رداء قرمزيا رافعين اياه بتاج من شوك على صليب!!!




المثل يا صديقى لا يعتد به لعدة اسباب فانت تقارن بين صفة مطلقة وصفة نسبيه .. وشتان بين الاثنين .. فانت قد شبهت ان صفة الرحمة فى الله مثلها فى الانسان .. فانت عندما تقول اننى قد عفوت عنك تكون بذلك قد تخليت عن حقك .. والتخلى عن الحق بالتاكيد ليس عدلاً .. فان كانت الدولة بمفهومها البشرى لا يمكن ان تتخلى عن حقها حتى وان تخلى المتضرر كما يوجد فى القانون .. فماذا يكون الله له المجد الذى عدله بلا حدود .. فهو يجازى كل انسان حسب عمله ولا يمكن ان يتخلى عن حقه .. فالرحمة والحق هما صفتان لا ينفصلان قط فى الله له المجد .. لان عدله رحيم ورحمته عادله

أنقر للتوسيع...

الصديق العزيز ما ضربت المثل إلا تبيانا للحق وقد تقدم ذكر المفهوم للعدل عند الرب ولكني لا أدري لماذا ابتعدت عن فحوى المثل فهو واقعي جدا


فأنت تقول أن الدولة لا تتخلى عن حقها وهذا طبيعي أما دولة مثلها في قدرتها وقوتها , ولكن ما بالك بدولة ضعيفة تحتاج إلى مؤن وأطعمة ودولة اخرى تعطيها هذه المواد؟!
هل يدخل هذا تحت نطاق التخلي عن الحق؟!

أستاذي العزيز أن تقارن بين الله والإنسان كأن طبيعتهما واحدة , فليس في الأمر مجال لتقول ( الله لا يتخلى عن حقه ) !! يا صديقي الفاضل الله غني عن العالمين وقولتك هذه في حق المعبود فيها من الزلل والخطأ ما لا يدركه إلا واهب العقول , فأرجو منك ألا تكررها


وبخصوص أصل الموضوع في الحاجة لفداء من عدمه , وهذا لا أراه من احتياج البشر للأدلة الكتابية هذه مثلا

حزقيال 14 20 وَفِي وَسَطِهَا نُوحٌ وَدَانِيآلُ وَأَيُّوبُ, فَحَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ إِنَّهُمْ لاَ يُخَلِّصُونَ ابْناً وَلاَ ابْنَةً. إِنَّمَا يُخَلِّصُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِبِرِّهِمْ.

اشعيا 1 11-18 11«لِمَاذَا لِي كَثْرَةُ ذَبَائِحِكُمْ؟» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ «اتَّخَمْتُ مِنْ مُحْرَقَاتِ كِبَاشٍ وَشَحْمِ مُسَمَّنَاتٍ وَبِدَمِ عُجُولٍ وَخِرْفَانٍ وَتُيُوسٍ مَا أُسَرُّ. 12حِينَمَا تَأْتُونَ لِتَظْهَرُوا أَمَامِي مَنْ طَلَبَ هَذَا مِنْ أَيْدِيكُمْ أَنْ تَدُوسُوا دِيَارِي؟ 13لاَ تَعُودُوا تَأْتُونَ بِتَقْدِمَةٍ بَاطِلَةٍ. الْبَخُورُ هُوَ مَكْرُهَةٌ لِي. رَأْسُ الشَّهْرِ وَالسَّبْتُ وَنِدَاءُ الْمَحْفَلِ. لَسْتُ أُطِيقُ الإِثْمَ وَالاِعْتِكَافَ. 14رُؤُوسُ شُهُورِكُمْ وَأَعْيَادُكُمْ بَغَضَتْهَا نَفْسِي. صَارَتْ عَلَيَّ ثِقْلاً. مَلِلْتُ حِمْلَهَا. 15فَحِينَ تَبْسُطُونَ أَيْدِيكُمْ أَسْتُرُ عَيْنَيَّ عَنْكُمْ وَإِنْ كَثَّرْتُمُ الصَّلاَةَ لاَ أَسْمَعُ. أَيْدِيكُمْ مَلآنَةٌ دَماً. 16اِغْتَسِلُوا. تَنَقُّوا. اعْزِلُوا شَرَّ أَفْعَالِكُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِ عَيْنَيَّ. كُفُّوا عَنْ فِعْلِ الشَّرِّ. 17تَعَلَّمُوا فِعْلَ الْخَيْرِ. اطْلُبُوا الْحَقَّ. انْصِفُوا الْمَظْلُومَ. اقْضُوا لِلْيَتِيمِ. حَامُوا عَنِ الأَرْمَلَةِ. 18هَلُمَّ نَتَحَاجَجْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ. إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِيِّ تَصِيرُ كَالصُّوفِ.

دانيال 4 27 لِذَلِكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ فَلْتَكُنْ مَشُورَتِي مَقْبُولَةً لَدَيْكَ وَفَارِقْ خَطَايَاكَ بِالْبِرِّ وَآثَامَكَ بِالرَّحْمَةِ لِلْمَسَاكِينِ لَعَلَّهُ يُطَالُ اطْمِئْنَانُكَ].


شاكر لكم حسن أسلوبكم 

تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم
 
*


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قلت : عزيزتى ان الخطية سواء فى حق الاله او فى حق انسان فهى فى حق الاله ايضا لان الله قال لا تكذب فحين اكذب انا على شخص ما لا اكون قد اخطأت فى حقه فقط بل فى حق الله ايضا لأنى خالفت وصيته 

الامر عندنا ايضا ان المسلم ان اخطأ في حق العبد فقد أخطأ في حق الله ايضا الله حرم علينا الظلم فالظالم اعتدى على امر الله و عصاه و كذلك الكذب و و 

لكن لكن لكن التوبة عندنا موجودة و الله يغفر و يعفو دون سفك دماء او موت 

شروط التوبة : الندم على  الخطأ , الاقلاع عن الذنب ( لا يعقل ان يقول تبت من الكذب و هو لا يزال يكذب ), العزم على عدم العودة ( هذا لا يعني انه ان عاد لا يغفر له بعدها و يجب ان يموت بل المهم انه حين تاب و اناب الى الله قرر و عزم الا يعود الى فعل ذلك و هذا امر الله يعرف هل عبده فعلا عازم على عدم العودة و هل هو نادم ) 


و الخطية فى حق الاله لا تغفر الا بسفك الدماء اى الموت( ان تقول ان القاتل عقوبته الموت منطقي و يقبله العقل و اما ان  السارق لا يغفر له الا بالموت  هل هذا عدل ) سبحان الله العادل عما يصفون 


قلت :لو ذهب الجانى للقاضى يبكى يقول له انا تبت فهل يسامحه القاضى و يعفو عنه؟؟؟

ان التوبة لا تكفى عزيزتى والا اختفى مبدأ العدل من الوجود

فكيف الحال اذن مع الخالق نفسه؟؟؟

الامر مع البشر ليس كالامر مع رب البشر 
فعلا في مثاك  القاضي لا يصدق 

اما الله فهو يعلم الصادق من الكاذب :" إنه عليم بذات الصدور " سبحان الله و الحمد لله 


اكمل الباقي لاحقا وقت الصلاة عندنا و كذلك الافطار *


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ الحبيب طارق استميحك عذرا فى الرد على الاخ المسلم



> *وهنا تعود مرة أخرى لتطبيق مفهوم العدل لدى الله بشكل خاطئ نتج عنه مفاهيم كثيرة خاطئة
> **فهذا الإنسان الذي عصى أمر الله وقد خلقه الله بطبيعة تعصي ...... أما له من توبة؟
> معك في أنه عصى ربه وقد اخذ عقابه على هذه المعصية ولكن أليس من حقه أن يقدم الطاعات وفروض الولاء لهذا الملك وبطبع هذا الملك الحنون يتقبل منه؟*


 
لا.......ليس من سبيل للخلاص

التوبة لازمة و اساسية و لكن وحدها لا تكفى......لابد من دع ثمن الخطية



> *وهنا تعود مرة أخرى لتطبيق مفهوم العدل لدى الله بشكل خاطئ نتج عنه مفاهيم كثيرة خاطئة
> **فهذا الإنسان الذي عصى أمر الله وقد خلقه الله بطبيعة تعصي ...... أما له من توبة؟
> معك في أنه عصى ربه وقد اخذ عقابه على هذه المعصية ولكن أليس من حقه أن يقدم الطاعات وفروض الولاء لهذا الملك وبطبع هذا الملك الحنون يتقبل منه؟*
> *وأنا أكرر معك قولك , ما بالك بالملك السماوي!!*
> ...


 
انت لم تفهم النقطة المطروحة صحيحا فحتى هؤلاء قوم نينوى ماتوا على رجاء فداء المسيح بمعنى ان اتقى اتقياء العهد القديم لا يمكنه النجاة الا بصليب يسوع المسيح لأنه لا يوجد من لم يفعل خطية و حين يقول يهوة انه سيبيدهم على الارض فليس هذا بالعقاب الاساسى لخطياهم فالعقاب الاشد ينتظرهم فى الجحيم و كون رجعوهم عن الخطية فهذا لا ينفى انتظار الجحيم لهم لولا رجاء المسيح الذى مات عليه كل اتقياء العهد القديم



> *يا صديقي العزيز إن كان في نفس الحالة الروحية قبل سقوطه فلماذا يسعى حتى يعود إليها؟
> فقد قلنا أنه ليس في الحالة التي كان فيها ولن يعود إلى هذه الحالة بمجرد حياته وموته هكذا بل لا بد من العمل الصالح الذي يعينه على العودة للحياة الابدية , فبعد ان يموت سيقوم ويجازيه الله بحسب عمله الذي عمل , ولذا أيضا لا حاجة للفداء*


 
حالة أدم قبل السقوط هى من المستحيل ان تكون نفس الحالة بعد السقوط فالمقصود من الرجوع للجنة اى الرجوع للحياة مع الله مرة بعد الانفصال الروحى و الابدى ولا يمكن ان يتم هذا الا باخذ القصاص من أدم و ليس هذا بظلما او جورا  فقد كان ادم يعرف نتيجة أكله من الشجرة قبل ان يأكل


> *أما بخصوص قولتي ( وبعمله الذي عمل يعود للحياة الروحية ) فهنا لم أتناسى خطيئته طبعا فخطيئته هذه قد عوقب عليها وبعد عقابه رفعت عنه برحمة الله وحكمته فقال في سفر الحكمة الاصحاح 10 هي الَّتي سَهِرَت على أَوَّلِ مَن جُبِلَ أبي العالَم بَعْدَ أن خلِقَ وَحيدًاوأَنقَذَته مِن زَلَّتِه 2 وأَعطَته قوّةً ليَتَسَلَّطَ على كُل شَيء*


 
الحكمة فى العهد القديم هى المسيح



> *وبالتالي نفس النتيجة , لا حاجة للفداء!
> 
> وقد ذكرنا سابقا ان طرده من الجنة اعتبرناه درسا له وأخذ عقابه عليه ولزمه العمل والكد وبر ربه حتى يعود*


 
مفيش حاجة اسمها درس يا استاذ اجرة الخطية هى موت و بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة



> *والآن أنا أعتب عليك زميلي العزيز إذ تتهمني بأني لم أقرأ الإصحاح بالكامل! في حين أن الإصحاح يدينك استاذي الفاضل
> 
> فالوحي فعلا كان يعيب على من يقول بهذا المثل وقد صحح لهم هذا المفهوم الخاطئ بالكلام الذي نقلته لك صديقي العزيز وقال النبي حزقيال عليه السلام
> وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ: 2((مَا لَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تَضْرِبُونَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ عَلَى أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, قَائِلِينَ: الآبَاءُ أَكَلُوا الْحِصْرِمَ وَأَسْنَانُ الأَبْنَاءِ ضَرِسَتْ؟ 3حَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ, لاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدُ أَنْ تَضْرِبُوا هَذَا الْمَثَلَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 4هَا كُلُّ النُّفُوسِ هِيَ لِي. نَفْسُ الأَبِ كَنَفْسِ الاِبْنِ. كِلاَهُمَا لِي. النَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. 5وَالإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي كَـانَ بَارّاً وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً, 6لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَلَمْ يُنَجِّسِ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ وَلَمْ يَقْرُبِ امْرَأَةً طَامِثاً, 7وَلَمْ يَظْلِمْ إِنْسَاناً, بَلْ رَدَّ لِلْمَدْيُونِ رَهْنَهُ, وَلَمْ يَغْتَصِبِ اغْتِصَاباً بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْباً, 8وَلَمْ يُعْطِ بِـالرِّبَا, وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ مُرَابَحَةً, وَكَفَّ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْجَوْرِ, وَأَجْرَى الْعَدْلَ الْحَقَّ بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ, وَالإِنْسَانِ 9وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي وَحَفِظَ أَحْكَـامِي لِيَعْمَلَ بِـالْحَقِّ فَهُوَ بَارٌّ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ.*
> *أما القول بـ ((**ولكن ليس معناه انه عند الموت سينتقلوا الى**الفردوس - اى البار منهم - فالله له المجد لم يقول لهم ذلك ولكنهم يحيوا على رجاء**الفداء والخلاص الذى تم فى المسيح اقنوم الابن له المجد)) فهذا أوافقك في بعضه إذ أنهم لن يدخلوا الفردوس مباشرة , فأين الحساب على الأعمال؟ أما الفداء فهو إضافة من كيسك أستاذي الفاضل*


 
النفس التى تخطأ هى تموت

نعم صحيح فالله لم يمت احدا بدلا من الاخريين بسبب خطيتهم بل تجسد كلمته و حمل العقاب هو و مات بدلا عن البشر


> *رائع جداً فقد أجبت على نفسك في السؤال الذي طرحته عليّ
> والإجابة ببساطة شديدة أستاذي العزيز تكون كالتالي:
> 
> الله إله غفور رحيم يعلم طبيعة خلقه التي جبلهم عليها, ولأنه عالم بطبيعتهم الخطاءة فكان غفاراً لهم وكان سؤالك إن كان هذا حال الإله في غفرانه فأين عدله ؟ فأجيبك بأن عدله هو في اختيار من يستحق رحمته , فلا يظلم عند ربك أحدا !!!
> ...


لا.........لا يوفى عدل الله الا الموت و دفع ثمن ما ارتكبه الانسان من خطأ و رحمة الله لا يمكن ان تتعارض مع عدله اطلاقا و كما اوضحت سابقا ان قداسة الله و بره لا تطيق التواجد مع الخطية ابدا و اما هذا فليس انتقاص بل هو محبة فمن لطم هو الناسوت و من بصق على وجهه هو الناسوت و اما الطبيعة الالهية فلها الكمال المطلق لا تتأثر بما للجسد و قد بينت ذلك فى ردى على نسرين



> *الصديق العزيز ما ضربت المثل إلا تبيانا للحق وقد تقدم ذكر المفهوم للعدل عند الرب ولكني لا أدري لماذا ابتعدت عن فحوى المثل فهو واقعي جدا
> 
> 
> فأنت تقول أن الدولة لا تتخلى عن حقها وهذا طبيعي أما دولة مثلها في قدرتها وقوتها , ولكن ما بالك بدولة ضعيفة تحتاج إلى مؤن وأطعمة ودولة اخرى تعطيها هذه المواد؟!*
> ...


 
الاخ طارق ضرب لك مثلا فى كيفية الاقتصاص للبشر و هذا منتهى العقل فكيف لا تضراه للخالق نفسه فحين يخطأ ادم فى حق الاله الغير محدود تصبح خطيئته غير محدودة و بالتالى تحتاج لمن هو قادر على دفع ثمن الخطية الغيرة محدودة

و قد ضربت مثلا لنسرين هل حين يقتص القاضى من المذنب يكون هذا جورا و ظلما؟؟؟

و هل حين ذهب المجرم للقاضى يقول له تبت هل يعفو عنه القاضى؟؟؟

بكل المقاييس الاجابة لا لان العدل يجب ان يأخذ مجراه و تذكر ان العدل اساس الملك فكيف ترضى لمالك الكون الا يكون عادل؟؟؟



> *وبخصوص أصل الموضوع في الحاجة لفداء من عدمه , وهذا لا أراه من احتياج البشر للأدلة الكتابية هذه مثلا
> 
> حزقيال 14 20 وَفِي وَسَطِهَا نُوحٌ وَدَانِيآلُ وَأَيُّوبُ, فَحَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ إِنَّهُمْ لاَ يُخَلِّصُونَ ابْناً وَلاَ ابْنَةً. إِنَّمَا يُخَلِّصُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِبِرِّهِمْ.*


 
سؤال واحد فقط اريد سماعه منك فقد وقفت امام تلك الاية ساعات احاول اعرف كيف وصلت لان الخلاص المقصود هو الخلاص من الجحيم؟؟؟

فقط اريد ان اعرف كيف؟؟؟هل كل كلمة خلاص فى الكتاب المقدس تعنى الخلاص الابدى؟؟؟


> *اشعيا 1 11-18 11«لِمَاذَا لِي كَثْرَةُ ذَبَائِحِكُمْ؟» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ «اتَّخَمْتُ مِنْ مُحْرَقَاتِ كِبَاشٍ وَشَحْمِ مُسَمَّنَاتٍ وَبِدَمِ عُجُولٍ وَخِرْفَانٍ وَتُيُوسٍ مَا أُسَرُّ. 12حِينَمَا تَأْتُونَ لِتَظْهَرُوا أَمَامِي مَنْ طَلَبَ هَذَا مِنْ أَيْدِيكُمْ أَنْ تَدُوسُوا دِيَارِي؟ 13لاَ تَعُودُوا تَأْتُونَ بِتَقْدِمَةٍ بَاطِلَةٍ. الْبَخُورُ هُوَ مَكْرُهَةٌ لِي. رَأْسُ الشَّهْرِ وَالسَّبْتُ وَنِدَاءُ الْمَحْفَلِ. لَسْتُ أُطِيقُ الإِثْمَ وَالاِعْتِكَافَ. 14رُؤُوسُ شُهُورِكُمْ وَأَعْيَادُكُمْ بَغَضَتْهَا نَفْسِي. صَارَتْ عَلَيَّ ثِقْلاً. مَلِلْتُ حِمْلَهَا. 15فَحِينَ تَبْسُطُونَ أَيْدِيكُمْ أَسْتُرُ عَيْنَيَّ عَنْكُمْ وَإِنْ كَثَّرْتُمُ الصَّلاَةَ لاَ أَسْمَعُ. أَيْدِيكُمْ مَلآنَةٌ دَماً. 16اِغْتَسِلُوا. تَنَقُّوا. اعْزِلُوا شَرَّ أَفْعَالِكُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِ عَيْنَيَّ. كُفُّوا عَنْ فِعْلِ الشَّرِّ. 17تَعَلَّمُوا فِعْلَ الْخَيْرِ. اطْلُبُوا الْحَقَّ. انْصِفُوا الْمَظْلُومَ. اقْضُوا لِلْيَتِيمِ. حَامُوا عَنِ الأَرْمَلَةِ. 18هَلُمَّ نَتَحَاجَجْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ. إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِيِّ تَصِيرُ كَالصُّوفِ.*
> *دانيال 4 27 لِذَلِكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ فَلْتَكُنْ مَشُورَتِي مَقْبُولَةً لَدَيْكَ وَفَارِقْ خَطَايَاكَ بِالْبِرِّ وَآثَامَكَ بِالرَّحْمَةِ لِلْمَسَاكِينِ لَعَلَّهُ يُطَالُ اطْمِئْنَانُكَ].*


 
يا عزيزى قلنا من قبل ان الخلاص فى العهد القديم يكون بالاعمال على رجاء موت المسيح فبطبيعة الحال لم يكن المسيح قد مات و لم يكن قد اتم الخلاص فكيف ينجو شعب اسرائيل قبل موت المسيح؟؟؟

بل و كل من مات قبل موت المسيح يخلص باعماله على حساب دم يسوع المسيح الذى سيسفك من اجل الجميع

اما فى العهد الجديد فقد مات المسيح و لا مفر من الايمان به لنوال الخلاص

الاخت نسرين تحيبة طيبة


> *الامر عندنا ايضا ان المسلم ان اخطأ في حق العبد فقد أخطأ في حق الله ايضا الله حرم علينا الظلم فالظالم اعتدى على امر الله و عصاه و كذلك الكذب و و
> 
> لكن لكن لكن التوبة عندنا موجودة و الله يغفر و يعفو دون سفك دماء او موت*


 
اين عدل الله اذن؟؟؟



> *الامر مع البشر ليس كالامر مع رب البشر
> فعلا في مثاك القاضي لا يصدق
> 
> اما الله فهو يعلم الصادق من الكاذب :" إنه عليم بذات الصدور " سبحان الله و الحمد لله *


 
لا اصدق فعلا

هل تقولى ان القاضى اعدل من الله؟؟؟

الانسان صنعة يد الخالق اعدل من خالق؟؟؟؟

رحمتك يا ألهى


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

رجاء اخ فادي لا تقولني ما لم أقل انت لم تفهم قولي  

القاضي اذا اتوه بمجرم يحاكمه و ينزل به العقوبة و ان تاب المجرم و رجاه ان يعفو عنه .... لان القاضي اصلا لا يعلم هل الذي قال انه تاب و ندم صادق ام يكدب هروبا من العقاب 


أما الله سبحانه و تعالى الحكم العدل فإن كذب انسان مثلا ثم ندم و تاب  و رجع و صحح غلطه  فان الله لا يعاقبه بالموت و سفك الدماء , لأن الله العادل يعرف اذا كان الانسان صادقا في توبته  فعلا ام لا .  الله علام الغيوب يعلم ما في صدور الخلق لا يخفى عليه شيئ فيعفو عنه الله و يتوب عليه 



أما الامر الاخر عن عدل الله فهو كالتالي 

ان اخطأ العبد في خطأ في حق الله فقط ثم تاب و رجع عما فعل فالله يتوب عليه و يغفر له 

عمل خطأ استحق العقاب ... لكنه تاب يعني كأنه مسح الخطأ (معنى تاب ) فغفر له الله العادل سبحانه و تعالى 

انا اعرف انك لم تقصد التقول علي لكن التبس عليك فهمي اعتقد ان الامر اتضح الان


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> رجاء اخ فادي لا تقولني ما لم أقل انت لم تفهم قولي
> 
> ...


 
لاء انا لا اقولك طبعا ما لم تقوليه

بس انا بتكلم عن عدل الله فى الذنب الذى ارتكبه الانسان حتى و لو تاب عنه

اى ان الانسان ارتكب ذنبا فهل الله لا يعدل مع هذا الانسان بصدد هذا الذنب؟


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*بص اخي في الانسانية 
الله عادل و هو احكم الحاكمين 
و لو راجعت بعقلك الذي ارى فيه انه راجح ما قلته لك سابقا و قرأته بامعان فستفهم اخياه 

اخ فادي لو سمحت لما تدعو الله مخلصا له من قلبك اسأله ان يريك الحق حقا و يرزقك اتباعه 
و حاول ان تتعرف على الاسلام من اهله و اهل العلم مثل الدكتور القرضاوي 
و لن تخصر شيئا ان بدى لك ان الاسلام  هو الدين الحق اتبعه يغفر لك ما قد سلف و اتبع النهج القويم تفز 

و ان بدى لك غير ذلك فلا تتبعه و تكون قد استفدت و عرفت شيئا عن دين الاسلام الدين الذي يدين به اكثر من مليار و ربع في العالم  
و الامر موجه الى كل المسيحين جربوا اخوان لن تخسروا شيئا تعرفوا عن الاسلام الحق من اهل العلم مثل القرضاوي 
و السلام على من اتبع الهدى *


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

اخت نسرين
سعدت بحوارك و ان وجدتى اى سؤال فلا تترددى ان تسألى

تحياتى


----------



## نور الدين (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*تحيه طيبه للزملاء المسلمين والنصارى *

*لقد لفت إنتباهى هذا الموضوع الذى يمثل لب العقيده المسيحيه .*

*وما يلفت الإنتباه أكثر أن زملائنا النصارى يربطون بين الفداء وبين عدل الله ورحمته !!!!!*


*وأتوجه للزملاء النصارى ومن كتابهم لنرى هل الفداء يتوافق فعلا مع العدل والرحمه أم أنه يمثل الظلم والقسوه والبشاعه وأن الموضوع لا يخرج عن تمثيليه  !!!!؟؟ *


*نرجو من زملائنا الأفاضل الإجابه على هذه الأسئله إجابات واضحه محدده ومختصره بدون شرح .*




1- هل وقع آدم فى الخطيه عن عمد ؟

2- هل كان آدم يعلم الفرق بين الخير والشر قبل أن يأكل من الشجره ؟ 

3- هل كان آدم  يعلم أن ما يأكله من يد حواء كان من الشجره المحرمه ؟

4- هل الله لم يكن أمامه إختيار آخر سوى القيام بذلك, ألم يكن من سبيل ليرجع عن هذا الأمر  ؟



*نريد إجابه واضحه من الزملاء النصارى  قبل أن نخوض فى أسئله أخرى *

*والإجابه يجب أن تكون موثقه من كتابهم .*


*شكرا *


----------



## قلم حر (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ألسيده نسرين أمة ألرحمن
أنت تقولين :


> الرد على السمردلي
> القائل :لما ذا لم يرجع ألخالق ألعادل ( أبناء آدم أو آدم نفسه )000الى ( جنة عدن )بعد توبتهم ؟؟؟
> أليس ذلك دليل على أن باب ( ألجنه ) مقفل !!! و بحاجه ( لطريقه مستقبليه لفتحه 000و كل ذلك من عدله و رحمته و حكمته ألمطلقه ) ؟؟
> 
> أولا: لو قلنا جدلا ان باب الجنة اقفل بعد خطيئة آدم لكن لو أن الله اراد أن يعيد آدم و ذريته للجنة لفتح بابها ... دون نزول و تجسد و و و فداء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ سبحان الله العلي العظيم


لو أن ألله أراد أن يعيد آدم و ذريته الى ألجنه لفتح بابها من دون نزول و تجسد أو فداء !!!!
_______________________________________________________________________!!!
بداية 000باب ألجنه أقفل بعد خطيئة آدم و حواء ( لماذا لم يعودوا ؟ )
أما ردكي ألذي كررته ( أنا بألأحمر ) 0000فهو رد جدلي لا منطقي !!! ( بطريقتكي أقول ):
لو أن ألله أراد أن يهدي ألجميع بدون أنبياء 000لهداهم !!!! ( فلماذا يرسل ألأنبياء ؟؟؟ )
لو أن ألله أراد أن ( __________________ ) لفعله بدون أن ( ____________) 00مليون جمله تحتمل ألفراغات!!!
أترككي لمحاوره أخوتي 0000كيلا أشتت تفكيرك و تركيزك !
وفقنا ألله لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استاذ فادي شكرا لك انا ايضا سعدت بالحوار مع انسان مؤدب مثلك و ذو عقل 

لو كان عندي اي سؤال عن المسيحية ساسال طبعا 

لا تنسى ما قلته لك لما تدعو الله الواحد الاحد باخلاص اسأله ان يريك الحق حقا و يرزقك اتباعه


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ربما مفهوم كلامي لم يصلك لابأس لكن لو تنتبه اني كتبت بذاك الاسلوب ردا على أسلوبك 

لما ذا لم يرجع ألخالق ألعادل ( أبناء آدم أو آدم نفسه )000الى ( جنة عدن )بعد توبتهم ؟؟؟
أليس ذلك دليل على أن باب ( ألجنه ) مقفل !!! و بحاجه ( لطريقه مستقبليه لفتحه 000و كل ذلك من عدله و رحمته و حكمته ألمطلقه ) ؟؟


اذن لماذا لا تدخلون الجنة الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أليس هذا دليل انها مقفلة ؟؟؟ و بحاجة لطريقة اخرى غير التجسيد ووو لفتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعني هذا أسلوبك بدءا و ليس اسلوبي 

المهم ما علينا فكر و شغل عقلك و ابحث عن الحق من عند اهل الحق


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 

*الرجل البليد لا يعرف ، والجاهل لا يفهم هذا *( المزامير 92 : 6 ).





> *إن الموضوع سخن قوى ... إسمحولى بالمشاركة الصغيرة دى
> *


*

بالرغم من انى لا اميل الى اسلوب القص واللزق وقد كررت مرار وتكرارا ان نحاول تشغيل عقولنا ولا داعى لنقل ما يُملى علينا وما نراه فى المواقع الاخرى وننقله كما هو بدون حتى الالتفات الى الاجابات المقدمه والقاطعه من قبل الطرف الاخر ... الى اننى سأجاوب إجابات مقتضبه على مقالتك هذه اخى التى تقول عنها انها مشاركة قصيره .. فقد كان يكفى ان تضع مقالتك المنقولة هذه نقطة نقطة ونجاوب عليها بدلا من التطويل واللت والعجن الذى لا داعى له ولكن انا معك بنعمة المسيح 
*
*خطيئة آدم والذنب الموروث*



> *تبدأ قصة الخطيئة ثم الخلاص والفداء عندما خلق الله آدم في جنته، ونهاه عن الأكل من أحد أشجارها، فأغواه إبليس، فوقع الأبوان في شراك كيده، وأكلا من الشجرة المحرمة، فعاقبهما الله بما يستحقا، وأنزلهما إلى الأرض
> 
> *


*


بداية غير موفقة ... فالعقيدة المسيحيه تنظر الى خطية آدم على أنها انفصال عن الله .. اى موت روحى وفساد طبيعته التى عرفت الخير والشر او بمعنى ادق التى عرفت الشر لان طبيعته كانت لا تعرف سوى الخير 

**فمدخل عقيدة الخلاص والفداء هي تلكم القصة التي حصلت في فجر البشرية، فلنرَ ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن تلك القصة، ولنبدأ باستعراض قصة ذنب آدم كما جاءت في سفر التكوين.*


*نقد القصة التوراتية للخطيئة الأولى*



> *إن التأمل في القصة التوراتية يثير عدداً كبيراً من الأسئلة، ويشكك في مصداقية الرواية التي بنى عليها النصارى أحد أكبر أوهامهم.
> *


*

لا داعى للاهانات ... لانه من كتابك يمكننى إدانتك وإهانتك ... فلا داعى وليشملنا الحوار الهادىء المحترم
*


> *وأول ما نلاحظه أن الرواية التوراتية تتحدث عن الذات الإلهية بما لا يليق وشمولية علم الله وتنزهه، ومنه " وسمعا صوت الرب الإله ماشياً في الجنة عند هبوب النهار، فاختبأ آدم وامرأته في وجه الرب الإله في وسط شجر الجنة، فنادى الرب الإله آدم، وقال له: أين أنت ؟ "، فسؤاله ليس سؤالاً تقريرياً، وليس تأنيبياً، بل هو استفهامي، صدر عن عاجز عن الوصول إلى من توارى عنه حين سمع وقع أقدامه.
> *


*

على أى اساس بنيت تفسيرك هذا يا اخى ؟!! .. من قال لك ان سؤال الله لآدم هو سؤال استفهامى ؟!!.. بل هو سؤال تمهيدى كى يتحدث آدم ولا يكذب .. فالله يعرف كل شىء ولا يخفى عليه شىء وهذا معلوم ولا يحتاج الى تأكيد ...فقد كان يريد أن يُعّرف آدم أن هذا الهروب هو ثمر طبيعى للعصيان والأنفصال عن دائرة الرب ، كما يقول آدم : " سمعت صوتك فى الجنة فخشيت ، لأنى عريان فاختبأت " ( عدد 10 ) . 
لم يقدر أن يعاين الرب لا لأن الرب مرعب ومخيف وإنما لأن الإنسان فى شره فقد صورة الله الداخلية التى تجتذبه بالحب نحو خالقه محب البشر ، فصار الله بالنسبة له مرعبا وديانا لخطاياه . أيضاً يا أخى إن كان سؤال الله استفهامى كما تدعى فكان من الاولى أن تكون إجابة آدم له هى : أنا خلف الشجرة .. اليس كذلك ؟! ولكن كانت إجابة آدم لله هى : سمعت صوتك فى الجنة فخشيت لانى عرياناً فأختبأت مما يدل على ان السؤال هو إعلان للحالة التى صار عليها آم بعد السقوط 
*


> *كما نسبت الرواية التوراتية الإغواء إلى الحية، فلئن كانت الحية حقيقية كما يذهب إليه مفسرو أهل الكتاب، فالسؤال: هل الحيوان يكلف ويعاقب، وهل تكليفه قبل آدم أم بعده، وهل أرسل له رسل من جنسه، وأين أشار العهد القديم لمثل هذا التكليف الغريب؟
> 
> ورغم تفسير الكتاب للحية بأنها رمز للشيطان (انظر الرؤيا 20/2)، فإن سفر التكوين كان يتحدث عن حية حقيقية، وليس عن معنى رمزي، فقد وصف الحية بأنها من البهائم "الحية أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية"، وقال عنها: " ملعونة أنت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية، على بطنك تسعين"، فالحديث عن حية حقيقية نراها إلى يومنا هذا وهي تسعى على بطنها، عقوبة للعصيان، كما جاء في السفر التوراتي.
> *


*

الحية صارت إناء و مستقر للشيطان .. ولذا صارت على مدار الحياة رمزاً وتذكيراً لسقوط أبينا آدم فى الخطية وبالتالى صارت رمزاً للشيطان نفسه أذ انه بواسطتها اغوى حواء و من بعدها آدم للسقوط ومخالفة أوامر الله والاكل من الشجرة المحرمه الله له كل المجد يعاقب الحية لانها كانت الاداة فى الخطيه .. ففى سفر الخروج ( 21: 28 - 29 ) نجد أن الثور الذى ينطح إنسان فيقتله كان لابد ان يُقتل الثور .. وهكذا الجسد عندما يخطىء ويسبب عثرة لانه أداة للخطيه لابد ان يعاقب مع النفس فى الاخره 
*


> *كما يجعل السفر التوراتي سبب إخراج آدم من الجنة الخوف من تسلط آدم على شجرة الحياة " والآن لعله يمد يده، ويأخذ من شجرة الحياة، ويأكل ويحيا إلى الأبد، فأخرجه الرب الإله من جنة عدن ".
> *


*

كان الهدف من كلام الله هنا له المجد هو الحرص على آدم بألا يأكل مره أخرى من الشجرة .. وحتى لا يحيا فى خطيته فالحياة مع الخطية تُفقد الانسان أحساسه بالذنب .. وتفقدة الامل فى التوبة والرجوع .. و السؤال هو هل صارت معرفة آدم كمعرفة الله بعد إن أكل من الشجرة ؟! ولكن الله هنا أراد ان يعلن للبشريه بأن ما أجتناه آدم من مخالفة كلام الله انه طُرد من الجنة .. فهكذا عقوبة الخطيه يا أخى .. هى الطرد من محضر الله والانفصال عنه 
*
*



ويبقى السؤال الأهم: ما هي معصية آدم؟ وتأتي الإجابة التوراتية واضحة، لقد أكل من الشجرة المحرمة، شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، لقد عرفا الخير والشر. فماذا ترتب على هذه المعرفة من ثمرة؟ لا يذكر النص التوراتي لهذه الفعلة أثراً سوى أن آدم وحواء عرفا بأنهما عريانان، إذ انكشفت لهما الأمور بمعرفتهما للخير والشر

لكن المعرفة سلم للوصول إلى الحقيقة، ولم تحرم إلا في زمن الطغاة والمستبدين، فهل كان بحث آدم عنها وتشوقه إليها جريمة! أليس ذلك تحقيقاً للمشيئة الإلهية في إقامة الجنس البشري.


أنقر للتوسيع...




فى البداية اود بنعمة المسيح ان اوضح لك يا اخى ان المعرفة التى اكتسبها آدم وحواء بعد أكلهما من الشجرة المحرمه هى الشر فقط .. لانه بطبيعتهما التى خُلقا بها لم يكن يعرفا سوى الخير فقط وعندما سقطا مخالفاً بذلك كلام الله عرفا انهما عريانان لذا فأن الامر المستحدث عندهما هو معرفة انهما عُريانان .. سأل شخص ما أحد الفلاسفه : كيف وجد الشر ؟ .. فاجابه : بأختفاء الخير .. فالخير هو الطبيعة الاولى التى خلق عليها الانسان الاول .. وبسقوطة فسدت هذه الطبيعة وتفتحت اعينهما على امور كانت نظرتهم لها بسيطة ... فبماذا تُفسر خجلهما من انهما عريانان ؟ .. هل لو كانت طبيعتهم مازالت خيره ولم تفسد كانا سيخجلان ؟ فبالسقوط تحرك بداخلهم الاستعداد للشر والخطية .. وفقدا صورة الله التى خلقهما عليها وهى البساطة والنقاوة وخطيتهما هى متشعبه ومركبة 

1 - هى خطية عصيان ومخالفة : فالله انذرهم وخالفوا هى اذن ليست خطية جهل 
2 - هى خطية معاشرات رديئه : حوار مع الحية ، وتستمر حواء فى الحوار مع الحية بينما تشكك الحية فى كلام الله 
3 - هى خطية شك : الشك فى كلام الله لهما
4 - هى خطية انقياد : إنقياد للشر ضد كلام الله فحواء إنقادت للحية و آدم للحواء 
5 - هى خطية شهوه : فالشجرة كانت شهيه للنظر ، أصبحت النظرة مشبعه بالشهوه
6 - هى خطية كبرياء : أرادا أن يصيرا مثل الله ( هى نفس سقطة الشيطان أش 14 : 14 )
7 - عدم القناعة : كانت امامهم كل شجر الجنة ولم يكتفوا بها 
وخطايا أخرى كثيرة نبعت من مخالفتهما لكلام الله .. 
أذاً الامر يا صديقى ليس مجرد اكل من شجرة وانتهى ..
*


> *ثم من الظلم أن يعاقب آدم - حسب النص - على ذنب ما كان له أن يدرك قبحه، إذ لم يعرف بعدُ الخير من الشر، بل ونتساءل: كيف وقع آدم في الإثم وهو غير ميال للشر والخطيئة التي دخلت للإنسان بعده كما يزعم النصارى.
> *


*

كانا لا يعرفان الشر ... حسناً قولت ... ولكنهما كان يعلمان ان الله نهى عن الاكل منها أذاً كان يعلمان عقوبة مخالفتهما لوصية الله وكان كلام الله واضح وصريح لهما .. فكيف تقول كيف يعاقب على ذنب لم يدرك قبحه ؟؟؟!!!!!! 
*
*



أما الإسلام فيعترف بالجبلة البشرية التي خلق الله الإنسان عليها فهو مستعد للخير والشر، مدرك لهما، ولذا فهو مكلف بفعل الخير وبالامتناع عن الشر، ومحاسب على ذلك

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لنا حديث فى هذه النقطة *



*



وثمة مسألة أخرى هامة من الذي يتحمل وزر الذنب آدم أم حواء؟

يذكر النص التوارتي ما يفهم منه براءة آدم من غواية الحية وإدانة حواء بها، ففيه أن حواء التي أغوتها الحية فأكلت " وأعطت رجلها أيضاً معها، فأكل ".

ولما سئل عن فعلته قال آدم: " المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي أعطتني من الشجرة، فأكلت"، وبراءة آدم هي ما صرح به بولس " وآدم لم يغو، لكن المرأة أغويت، فحصلت في التعدي " (تيموثاوس (1) 2/14 )، لأنه "كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم " (رومية 5/12 )


أنقر للتوسيع...



لكي نفهم هذه الايه يلزمنا أن نتعرف على الظروف المحيطة بالكنيسة في ذلك الحين، ففي المجتمع اليهودي كانت المرأة ممنوعة من دراسة الناموس، ولا يُسمح لها أن تقوم بأي دور قيادي في خدمة المجتمع ، والمقصود بان حواء هى التى اغويت وآدم لم يغو المقصود هو الاغواء من الحية مباشرة وهنا يوضح لهم الرسول ان بداية الخطية كانت انقياد حواء للحية وبذلك كانت المرأه فى هذا الفكر الخاطىء ولكنه يكمل بعد ذلك لكنها ستخلص بولادة الأولاد، إن ثبتن في الإيمان والمحبة والقداسة مع التعقل .. وفى هذه الايه حديث عن مكانة المرأه فى المجتمع اليهودى وتصحيحه لهم .. وهو بعيد عن مناقشة من الذى سقط ومن الذى سيحاسب 


**



ولا ريب أن لهذا كبير علاقة مع النظرة اليهودية للمرأة حيث تزري بها شرائع اليهودية، وهي في هذا النص تعتبرها سبباً للخطيئة. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لم تكن المرأه منبوذه او أقل درجة من الرجل .. فكانت النظرة الاساسيه للمراه هى الخضوع لرجلها وليس معنى الخضوع هو التهميش لكيانها ففي العهد القديم نجد أربعة نبيات هن مريم قائدة النساء في التسبيح (خر ١٥: ٢٠)، ودبورة النبية وقاضية إسرائيل (قض ٤: ٤)، وخلدة النبية في أيام يوشيا (٢مل ٢٢: ٤)، ونوعدية النبية في أيام نحميا (نح ٦: ١٤)، يُضاف إليهن حنة المذكورة في إنجيل معلمنا لوقا (٢: ٣٦). فحقًا لقد تمتعت المرأة بالكثير من الحقوق من خلال الشريعة الموسوية إن قورنت بمركزها في العالم في ذلك الحين. لكنها بقيت بعيدة عن خدمة المقدسات والعمل التعليمي الكنسي 

*



ولنا أن نتساءل: هل كانت الحية قبلُ مستوية القامة حسناء لا تأكل التراب، بل تبلع الحيوان، وهل تأكل الحيات اليوم الترابا أن هذه العقوبة رفعت عنها بعد صلب المسيح؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الحية اليوم يا اخى تزحف على بطنها وكل اكلها ملوث بالاتربه وهذا هو المقصود تراباً تاكلين كل أيام حياتك ... و فداء المسيح يا اخى مقدم للانسان فقط .. 



> *وأما المرأة فعوقبت بأمرين: أحدهما: جسماني، وهو أتعاب الحمل والولادة، وثانيهما: معنوي نفسي، وهو دوام اشتياقها للرجل، وأنه يسود عليها.
> 
> ونلحظ أن هذه العقوبة تختلف عن العقوبة التي هدد فيها من يأكل من الشجرة " وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت ".
> 
> *


*

هناك أربع انواع للموت :

1 - موت ابدى : الهلاك الابدى نتيجة الخطية ، الانفصال الابدى عن الله 
2 - موت جسدى : إنفصال الروح عن الجسد 
3 - موت أدبى : فقدان الانسان لكرامته ولصورة الله ومثاله 
4 - موت روحى : إنفصال الروح عن الله 

فمات آدم وحواء روحياً وأدبياً .. وحتى بعد موتهما بالجسد ذهبا الى الجحيم لان الخلاص لم يكن قد تم بعد 

**



ولا يمكن أن يقال بأن الموت موت معنوي لأنه لا يفهم من السياق، ولقول بولس: " كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس، إذ أخطأ الجميع " ( رومية 5/23 ).

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
إن لم يكن يفهم من هذه الاية ان الموت المقصود هو الموت الروحى فبماذا تفسر عبارة *إجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع* ؟؟ من حجتك ادينك 

*و






			مما يصرف الموت عن المجاز إلى الحقيقة أن النص يقول: " لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت " فكما الأكل حقيقي، الموت حقيقي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لا أرحب بالتكرار 


*



ونلحظ في طرح أوغسطينوس التضخيم الكبير لمعصية آدم، والغاية منه كما هو واضح قفل طريق الرجعة بالتوبة، تمهيداً لإشاعة عقيدة المخلص يسوع عليه السلام، وما ذكره أوغسطينوس في ذنب آدم من تهويل من الممكن أن نقوله عن سائر الذنوب، والحقيقة أن ذنب آدم كسائر الذنوب دون عفو الله ومغفرته

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
الاخ المحترم :

هل كل البشر الان لا يعرفوا سوى الخير ؟
فأن كنت تلتمس عفو الله ومغفرته فآمن بدم المسيح الذى يمحى كل الذنوب .. والإ انت مازلت بعد فى خطاياك 
خطية أبينا آدم كانت من رغبته فى أن يصير مثل الله .. إذاً هى ليست خطية مثل سائر الخطايا 
خطية أبينا آدم كانت قد تمت قبل الفداء .. إذاً كانت خطية عظيمه فى حق الله القدوس 
كانت نابعه من طبيعة لم تكن تعرف سوى الخير فقط .. وبها افسد طبيعته وصار يميل الى الشر والخطيه 
كل الخطايا منذ تقديم الفداء على عود الصليب والى عصرنا الحالى وحتى القيامة لن تُغفر الا بدم المسيح والايمان به رباً والهاً ... فمن قال لك ان الله سيغفر الخطايا برحمته فقط بدون الايمان به ؟؟!!! .. انت تقول ذلك لانك تؤمن فى عقيدتك ان جميع المسلمون لهم الجنة مهما فعلوا من خطايا ... سيكون لهم عذاب مؤقت .. اى لوقت معين وبعدها ينتقلوا الى الجنة ويعيشوا فيها ابدا ... اليس كذلك ؟؟ وهذا مخالف تماماً لعدل الله ... فكيف ارتكب خطايا وجرائم بشعه من قتل وتعذيب وسرقة وزنا .. و .. و وبعدها انتقل الى الحياة الابديه فى حضرة الله ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!! ... هل تؤمن بأن الله غفور رحيم ... ولا تؤمن بانه عادل ؟؟؟!!!!



> *ولو توقف النصارى عند هذا الحد لكانت القضية شخصية، لكن أوغسطينوس وغيره من النصارى يصرون على أن هذا الذنب لابد له من عقوبة قاسية، كما يرتبون على هذا الذنب مسألة خطيرة، وهي وراثة البشرية جمعاء لذنب أبويهم واستحقاقهم لتلك العقوبة القاسية.
> 
> ويؤكد أوغسطينوس على وراثة البشرية لذنب الأبوين، إذ أصبحت الخطيئة كامنة في طبيعتهما، فانتقلت وراثة إلى سائر الأبناء، فيولد الطفل وهو مذنب، لأن وباء الخطيئة كما يقول جان كالوين قد سرى إلى هذا الطفل وراثة، ويصوره القديس توماس أكويناس (1274م) بالذنب تذنبه الروح، لكنه ينتقل إلى أعضاء وجوارح الإنسان.
> 
> ...


*

ها انت تستشهد بالاية التى قولت عنها سابقاً انها لا تفسر بان الموت كان روحياً .. وتضعها فى سياق نص يؤكد ان الموت كان موتاً روحياً إجتاز الى جميع الناس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*




> *نقض فلسفة وراثة الخطيئة الأصلية
> 
> وهذه التبريرات المتهافتة ما كان لها أن تقنع أحداً ممن يرى في وراثة الذنب ظلماً يتنزه الله عنه.
> 
> ...


*

التشبيه هنا توضيح لسريان الخطية وفساد الطبيعة فى الجنس البشرى يا اخى وليس التشبيه هو للخطية نفسها .. ولكن لسريان مفعول الخطية ... هناك فرق 
*


> *وهذا المعتقد لا دليل عليه في التوراة، بل الدليل قام على خلافه، إذ جاءت النصوص تنفي وراثة الذنب، وتؤكد على مسئولية كل إنسان عن عمله، ومنها:
> 
> " النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت، الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن، بر البار عليه يكون، وشر الشرير عليه يكون " (حزقيال 18/20 - 21 ).
> " لا يقتل الآباء عن الأولاد، ولا يقتل الأولاد عن الآباء، كل إنسان بخطيئته يقتل " ( التثنية 24/16 ).
> *


*

تم الرد عليه أنظر مشاركتى السابقة 


**



" بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه، كل إنسان يأكل الحصرم تضرس أسنانه " (إرمياء 31/30 ).

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
نفس المشاركة السابقه




> *" الذي عيناك مفتوحتان على كل طرق بني آدم لتعطي كل واحد حسب طرقه، وحسب ثمرة أعماله " ( إرميا 32/19 ).
> " لا تموت الآباء لأجل البنين، ولا البنون يموتون لأجل الآباء، بل كل واحد يموت لأجل خطيته " ( الأيام (2) 25/4 ).
> " فإنه لا يموت بإثم أبيه " ( حزقيال 18/17 ).
> " أفتهلك البار مع الأثيم، عسى أن يكون خمسون باراً في المدينة، أفتهلك المكان ولا تصفح عنه من أجل الخمسين باراً الذين فيه، حاشا لك أن تفعل مثل هذا الأمر: أن تميت البار مع الأثيم، فيكون البار كالأثيم. حاشا لك، أديان كل الأرض لا يصنع عدلاً " ( التكوين 18/23 - 25).
> *


*

الحديث هنا على رجـــــــاء الفداء الذى وعدهم الله به فى كل العهد القديم انظر تعليق اخى الحبيب فادى على هذه الجزئيه 
*


> *كما أنكر المسيح الخطيئة الأصلية بقوله: " لو لم آت وأكلمهم، لم تكن لهم خطيئة، وأما الآن فليس لهم حجة في خطيئتهم... لو لم أعمل بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها آخر، لما كانت لهم خطيئة، أما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني " ( يوحنا 15/22 - 24 )، فالنص لا يتحدث عن خطأ سابق عن وجوده، بل عن خطأ وقع فيه بنو إسرائيل تجاهه، هو عدم الإيمان بالمسيح، وليس فيه أي ذكر للخطيئة الموروثة، بل هو لا يعرف شيئاً عنها.
> 
> *


*


يا اخى بماذا تفسر ؟؟!!! او بماذا يفسر كاتب هذه الافتراءات هل هنا اعتراف من المسيح له المجد بانه لم تكن خطية جديه ؟؟!!!! عجباً !!!!! ... بل أن هذه الاية تؤكد انه لا خلاص الا بدم المسيح ... فقد آتى المسيح الى الارض وكلمهم بما جاء فى كتبهم عن الخلاص والفداء وانه حتمى للغفران وهو هنا يقول إن لم اتى اليهم و اعرفهم فكان لهم الحق عند الدينونه ان يقولوا لم يعلمنا أحد .. ما معنى .. أما الان فقد رأو و أبغضونى ؟؟!!!.. أليست هذه الايه تأكيد انهم لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح مخلص ؟؟!!!!

*


> *بطلان وراثة الخطيئة بإثبات براءة الكثيرين من الخطيئة الأصلية
> 
> تشهد الكتب المقدسة عند النصارى لكثيرين بالخيرية وتثني عليهم، ولو كانوا مسربلين بالخطيئة الأصلية لما استحقوا هذا الثناء، ومنهم الأطفال الذين قال فيهم المسيح في إحدى وصاياه: "الحق أقول لكم، إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات، فمن وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد، فهو الأعظم في ملكوت السماوات " ( متى 18/3 - 4 )، ( وانظر مرقس 10/13/16 ).
> *


*

تصيروا كأطفال فى البساطة والايمان ولذلك يقول لهم من وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد فهو الاعظم فى ملكوت السماوات *

*



وعندها نهر تلاميذه أطفالاً قال: "دعوا الأولاد يأتون إليّ ولا تمنعوهم، لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السماوات " ( متى 19/13 - 14 ) فيفهم من هذين النصين طهرة الأطفال من الخطيئة الأصلية، لذلك جعلهم مثلاً للأبرار الذين يدخلون الجنة


لكن القديس أوغسطينوس كان يحكم بالهلاك على جميع الأطفال غير المعمدين، وكان يفتي بأنهم يحرقون في نار جهنم. 

والأبرار أيضاً لم يحملوا هذه الخطيئة لذلك يقول المسيح: " لم آت لأدعو أبراراً، بل خطاة إلى التوبة " ( لوقا 5/32 )، فكيف يوجد أبرار ولما يصلب المسيح.

وهؤلاء الأبرار ذكرتهم نصوص التوراة و .............................................................................. الخ

أنقر للتوسيع...





أخى الفاضل : 

هل يمكنك ان تتخلى عن الكوبى والبست .. وتناقشنى نقطة نقطة حتى لا تسير وراء افكار وتفسيرات لبعض الجهلة الذى ينتقدون فقط لمجرد النقد ... فكل الادعاءات الوارده فى مقالتلك هذه تم الاجابة عليها مرار وتكرارا .... حتى أننى قد شعرت بالملل من الاسئلة المكررة .... الا يوجد لديكم جديد لتطرحوه بدلا من التكرار واغلاق العقل ؟؟ .... 

هل كلفت نفسك القليل من البحث والتنقيب لمعرفة الحقيقة ؟؟!!! .. أما انك تسير وراء أباطيل تقول لك هنا فيكون هنا .. وهناك فيكون هناك .... 

لا تعليق صدقنى ... 


تحياتى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## Fadie (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*اى سؤال او اى اجابة نسخ و لصق سوف تحذف!*​


----------



## نور الدين (6 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الدين قال:


> *تحيه طيبه للزملاء المسلمين والنصارى *
> 
> *لقد لفت إنتباهى هذا الموضوع الذى يمثل لب العقيده المسيحيه .*
> 
> ...


 

*سألت أسئله محدده بالعقل والمنطق وليست كوبى أو بست .*

*نرجو من الزملاء المسيحيين التفضل بالإجابه عليها أيضا من خلال عقولهم وفهمهم لهذه العقيده مع أدله من كتابهم تؤكد ما يقولونه.*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام نعمه ..

أخى الحبيب ...

اعلم ما يدور فى ذهنك .. والحقيقه أننى مللت هذا الاسلوب ولكنى ساجيبك لاثبت لك ما لا احب اثباته ..

تفضلت وسألت :




> 1- هل وقع آدم فى الخطيه عن عمد ؟


 

نعم وقع أبينا آدم فى الخطية عن عمد .. والدليل : وأوصى الرب الإله آدم قائلا : من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلا وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها ، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت ( تك 2 : 16 - 17)






> 2- هل كان آدم يعلم الفرق بين الخير والشر قبل أن يأكل من الشجره ؟


 
لم يكن يعلم الشر ولكنه كان يعلم ان هناك امر من الله يجب عليه طاعته وهو عدم الاكل من الشجره




> 3- هل كان آدم يعلم أن ما يأكله من يد حواء كان من الشجره المحرمه ؟


 
 
نعم كان يعلم .. والدليل : 

1 وكانت الحية أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الإله ، فقالت للمرأة : أحقا قال الله لا* تأكلا* من كل شجر الجنة 
2 فقالت المرأة للحية : من ثمر شجر الجنة نأكل 
3 وأما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله : لا* تأكلا* منه ولا تمساه لئلا تموتا 
4 فقالت الحية للمرأة : لن* تموتا* 
5 بل الله عالم أنه يوم *تأكلان* منه تنفتح أعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر 
6 فرأت المرأة أن الشجرة جيدة للأكل ، وأنها بهجة للعيون ، وأن الشجرة شهية للنظر . فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت ، وأعطت رجلها أيضا* معها* فأكل

واضح من سياق الحوار ان آدم لم يكن بمعزل عن حواء .. وأنه بالتأكيد سمع الحوار الدائر بينهما حتى أن الكتاب المقدس لم يقل .. وذهبت حواء الى رجلها وأعطته فأكل .. بل قال و اعطت رجلها أيضاً معها فأكل 

أيضاً أن لم يكن آدم على علم بأن الذى أكله هو من الشجرة المحرمه كيف يكون جوابه الى الله عندما سأله *من أعلمك أنك عريان ؟ هل أكلت من الشجرة التي أوصيتك أن لا تأكل منها* ؟
فأجابه آدم : *المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي أعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت* .. فلو لم يكن يعلم لكانت إجابته غير ذلك .. كمثلاً يقول : أى شجرة ؟ .. أو أنه كان قد سأل حواء هل ما اعطيتيه لى هو من الشجرة ؟ ..أو أى شىء من هذا القبيل ... ولا يمكن أن يستنتج آدم أن الاكل من الشجرة يجعلهما يعرفان انهما عريانان فالامر حتى لحظة الاكل لم يكن فى ذهنهم ولم يعلما ماذا سيحدث بعد الاكل .. كل الذى كانا يعلمانه انهما سيصيرا مثل الله 




> 4- هل الله لم يكن أمامه إختيار آخر سوى القيام بذلك, ألم يكن من سبيل ليرجع عن هذا الأمر ؟


 
أى أمر ؟؟؟


----------



## LogicMind (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*الزميل tarekroshdy 
السلام على من إتبع الهدى

أولاً
---



			+

سلام ونعمه 

الرجل البليد لا يعرف ، والجاهل لا يفهم هذا ( المزامير 92 : 6 ).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه وكل إناء ينضح بما فيه

ثانياً
----



			بالرغم من انى لا اميل الى اسلوب القص واللزق وقد كررت مرار وتكرارا ان نحاول تشغيل عقولنا ولا داعى لنقل ما يُملى علينا وما نراه فى المواقع الاخرى وننقله كما هو بدون حتى الالتفات الى الاجابات المقدمه والقاطعه من قبل الطرف الاخر ... الى اننى سأجاوب إجابات مقتضبه على مقالتك هذه اخى التى تقول عنها انها مشاركة قصيره .. فقد كان يكفى ان تضع مقالتك المنقولة هذه نقطة نقطة ونجاوب عليها بدلا من التطويل واللت والعجن الذى لا داعى له ولكن انا معك بنعمة المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كانت أول مشاركة لى عبارة عن سبعة أسئلة بسيطة وبالعامية وتخاطب العقل
فكان رد الأستاذ Fadie  بمقالة من 22 صفحة ( لو كتبتها على الـ Word )
إنت كده بعقلك ترد على 22 صفحة بكام صفحة ؟؟ تحلى بالعدل ورد على 
ولماذا لم تخب الأستاذ فادى بأن رده عبارة عن كتاب صغير وكل ما قلته عن تشغيل العقل 
والقص والصق واللت والعجن 
أجبنى إجابة منطقية حتى أشعر بأنك موضوعى حقا فى حوارك وغير متعسف
ألم ترى رده وكم هو حجمه ؟
ألم تعلم أنه قص ولصق ؟ أم كان صعب عليك إكتشاف هذا ؟
الم تتخيل للحظة كم يستلزم الرد على 22 صفحة ؟ 
هل هو حلال عليكم وحرام علينا ؟ 
ألم تقرأ قول السيد المسيح عليه السلام :
(  1«لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا، 2لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ، وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ. 3وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟ 4أَمْ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لأَخِيكَ: دَعْني أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ؟ 5يَامُرَائِي، أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ!  ) - متى : 7: 1-5 

وبعدين كانت أسئلتى السبعة موجودة - فلم تقم بإقتباس واحد واحد والرد عليه
وكذلك لم يفعل فادى بل أهدانا كتاب قيم و أهديته فى المقابل كتاب قيم
( أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ! )

ممكن نبدأ من نقطة الصفر إذا كنت موضوعى وجاد ....
وممكن تلغى مشاركاتى وعضويتى وتريح راسك من الصداع ...

لكن لا تبدأ بتلقيح الكلام من عينة :
( الرجل البليد لا يعرف ، والجاهل لا يفهم هذا ) ( المزامير 92 : 6 )

لأنه ما أسهل على أى إنسان أن يسخر أو يستهزىء أو يشتم
ما أسهل ذلك على طفل عنده 4 سنوات 
هذا أمر لا يكلف أى عناء يا أستاذ ...

إذا أردت أن تبدأ من البداية ... فها هى أسئلتى السبعة 
أجب على سؤال سؤال بود وإحترام وعقل وستجد المثل
وأرجو أن ترينى شيئاً من المحبة التى نسمع عنها والتى لم أجدها فى أول ردودك على

والسلام على من إتبع الهدى*


----------



## LogicMind (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*######*
اسأل سؤال سؤال و سنأتيك بالاجابة ولا داعى للأستخفاف بالعقول

Fadie


----------



## نور الدين (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين*​ 




> والحقيقه أننى مللت هذا الاسلوب ولكنى ساجيبك لاثبت لك ما لا احب اثباته


 
*أهلا بك أستاذ طارق *

*أنت مللت ولكننا لا نمل ولا نسأم لأننا دعاه حقيقه , ونبذل فى سبيل الحق أغلى ما لدينا .*




> نعم وقع أبينا آدم فى الخطية عن عمد .. والدليل : وأوصى الرب الإله آدم قائلا : من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلا وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها ، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت ( تك 2 : 16 - 17)


 

*أستاذ طارق ما رأيك فى هذا الدليل أيضا ومن كتابك* 

الكتاب المقدس يقول إن الإنسان لم يكن يعرف الخير والشر قبل أن يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، ولذلك بعد أن أكل منها يقول الكتاب عنه: "وقال الرب الإله هو ذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر" (تكوين23:3)،

*هذا النص ينقض كل كلامك يا أستاذ طارق لأنه يثبت إنتفاء التعمد فى إرتكاب الخطيئه !!!!!!!*

*وأنا أسألك *

لا يعرف الفرق بين الخير والشر معناها أنه لم يقصد أبداااااااااااا أو يتعمد أن يفعل معصيه أو أن يفعل خطأ يستوجب هذا العقاب المؤلم من الله الذى من المفترض أنه رحمن رحيم !!!!!!!!!!!!! أين العقل يا أستاذ طارق !!!!!!

هل الله العادل الرحيم يا أستاذ طارق يحاسب إنسان لا يعرف الفرق بين الخير والشر!!؟؟ فى أى قانون وفى أى شريعه يحدث ذلك !!!!!!!




> لم يكن يعلم الشر ولكنه كان يعلم ان هناك امر من الله يجب عليه طاعته وهو عدم الاكل من الشجره


 

*أستاذ طارق أنا دقيق جدااااا وأعلم جيدا ما أكتب وأقرأ جيدا ما تكتبه *

*سؤالى واضح جداااااااا : هل كان آدم يعلم الفرق بين الخير والشر قبل أن يأكل من الشجره ؟ *


*وأنت لم تقدم إجابه مباشره , وأنا لم أعد فى حاجه لإجابتك لأننى وضعتها بالأعلى ومن كتابك المقدس :*

الكتاب المقدس يقول إن الإنسان لم يكن يعرف الفرق الخير والشر قبل أن يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، ولذلك بعد أن أكل منها يقول الكتاب عنه: "وقال الرب الإله هو ذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر" (تكوين23:3)،

 






> نعم كان يعلم .. والدليل :
> 
> 1 وكانت الحية أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الإله ، فقالت للمرأة : أحقا قال الله لا* تأكلا* من كل شجر الجنة
> 2 فقالت المرأة للحية : من ثمر شجر الجنة نأكل
> ...


 
*للأسف يا أستاذ طارق أدم لم يكن يعلم أن ما يأكله من يد حواء كان من الشجره المحرمه !!!!!*

*للأسف يا أستاذ طارق أنت تتجاهل نصوصا كثيره من كتابك المقدس , والغريب أن النصوص التى تتجاهلها هى النصوص التى تثبت عكس كلامك !!!*


ما ذنب آدم الذي سمع لكلام زوجته؟ هل كان يعلم أن ما يأكله من يدها هو من الشجرة المحرّمة؟ *الكتاب المقدس لا يبين هذا الأمر،* *بل يبين أنه لم يكن حاضرا عندما كان الشيطان يتكلم مع حواء،* *لأن الكتاب يقول إن الحية تكلمت مع المرأة،* ولو كان آدم موجودا لاشترك في الحديث، ولكن الكتاب يبين أنه لم يشترك في الحديث بتاتا، مما يدل على أنه لم يكن موجودا، وبالتالي فإنه لم يكن يعلم أن الثمرة التي أعطتها له حواء كانت من الشجرة المحرمة. 

ما يدل على ذلك( عدم معرفته)  أن الله لما سأله: "هل أكلت من الشجرة التي أوصيتك أن لا تأكل منها" لم يقل نعم أكلت منها، لأنه لم يكن يعرف أنه أكل منها إلا بعد أن انفتحت عينه، فعرف أن حواء أعطته الثمرة المحرمة *دون علمه*، ولذلك قال لله: "المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي أعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت" (تكوين12:3)، أي ما ذنبي أنا، أنت لم تحذرني من هذه الأمور ولم تلفت نظري إليها.




*والمصيبه الكبرى*

*الله العادل الرحيم لم يحذره مثلا من أن يسمع لكلام الشيطان، بل لم يخبره أصلا بأن هناك شيطان يريد أن يوقعه في الخطيئة. لم يقل له إن عليه أن يتأكد من مصدر كل طعام تعطيه له زوجته حواء. فماذا حدث؟ *

*لدينا الآن اثنان متهمان بمعصية الله، ألا يقتضي العدل الإلهي أن نبحث في الظروف التي وقعت فيها الجريمة، إن كانت هناك جريمة؟ اثنان لا يعرفان الفرق بين الخير والشر، جاء إليهم الشيطان في صورة حية من مخلوقات الله الذي يحبهما، وقال لهما إنه كان فوق عند ربنا، وإنه عارف إنهما إذا أكلا من الشجرة لن يموتا، وسوف يعرفان الخير والشر مثل الله. فهل يقع اللوم على آدم وحواء لأنهما يريدان أن يكونا مثل الله ويريدان أن يعرفا الخير والشر؟ *

*هل يقع عليهما اللوم لأنهما سمعا لكلام مخلوق من مخلوقات الله الذي هو محبة، لا يعرفان عن ذلك المخلوق شيئا ولم يحذرهما أحد منه؟ أين العدل يا أستاذ طارق؟؟ إذا كان هناك أحد مسئول عن وقوع آدم في الخطيئة حسب الرواية التي رويتها بلسانك، فهو الرب الإله الذي خلق الشيطان، وسمح له أن يضل آدم وحواء، ولم يحذرهما منه. لا شك أنهما خُدعا، ولكن لم تكن لديهما النية على ارتكاب المعصية، وإنما ظنا أنهما يقومان بعمل طيب، إذ يجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أنهما لم يكونا يعرفان الخير والشر.*

 




> أى أمر ؟؟؟


[/QUOTE]


*سؤالى واضح يا أستاذ طارق *

*ألم يكن هناك من سبيل أن يعدل الله عن قراره ويلغى الفداء ؟؟؟؟؟   **منتظر إجابتك*



*إن أي محكمة أرضية تتمسك بأهداب العدل لا بد أن تحكم لآدم بالبراءة*

*1- أدم لم يتعمد الخطيه بنصوص كتابك .*

*2- آدم وحواء لم يكونوا يعلموا الفرق بين الخير والشر قبل الأكل من الشجره بنصوص كتابك.*

*3- آدم عندما أكل الثمره من يد حواء لم يكن يعلم أن هذه الثمره من الشجره المحرمه بنصوص كتابك .*

*4- الله العادل الرحيم لم يحذره مثلا من أن يسمع لكلام الشيطان، بل لم يخبره أصلا بأن هناك شيطان يريد أن يوقعه في الخطيئة. لم يقل له إن عليه أن يتأكد من مصدر كل طعام تعطيه له زوجته حواء *




*تحياتى العطره لكل الزملاء المسلمين والمسيحيين *


----------



## Fadie (6 أكتوبر 2006)

> *كانت أول مشاركة لى عبارة عن سبعة أسئلة بسيطة وبالعامية وتخاطب العقل
> فكان رد الأستاذ Fadie بمقالة من 22 صفحة ( لو كتبتها على الـ Word )
> إنت كده بعقلك ترد على 22 صفحة بكام صفحة ؟؟ تحلى بالعدل ورد على
> ولماذا لم تخب الأستاذ فادى بأن رده عبارة عن كتاب صغير وكل ما قلته عن تشغيل العقل *


 
هذا مقال انا كاتبه يا استاذ و يمكنك ان تجده هنا و ليس قص و لزق عن اخرين

http://www.muslim4jesus.150m.com/kafara_feda2.htm



> الكتاب المقدس يقول إن الإنسان لم يكن يعرف الخير والشر قبل أن يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر،ولذلك بعد أن أكل منها يقول الكتاب عنه: "وقال الرب الإله هو ذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر" (تكوين23:3)،
> 
> *هذا النص ينقض كل كلامك يا أستاذ طارق لأنه يثبت إنتفاء التعمد فى إرتكاب الخطيئه !!!!!!!*
> لا يعرف الفرق بين الخير والشر معناها أنه لم يقصد أبداااااااااااا أو يتعمد أن يفعل معصيه أو أن يفعل خطأ يستوجب هذا العقاب المؤلم من الله الذى من المفترض أنه رحمن رحيم !!!!!!!!!!!!! أين العقل يا أستاذ طارق !!!!!!
> ...


 
هذا جهل منك لأن معرفة الخير و الشر تعنى عمل الخير و الشر ولا تفسر بمزاجك مرة اخرى



> *أستاذ طارق أنا دقيق جدااااا وأعلم جيدا ما أكتب وأقرأ جيدا ما تكتبه
> 
> سؤالى واضح جداااااااا : هل كان آدم يعلم الفرق بين الخير والشر قبل أن يأكل من الشجره ؟ *
> 
> ...


 
اصمت يا ابن ابليس و تعلم بدلا من النقض الهدام

قلنا ان معرفة الخير و الشر اى عمل الشر



> *للأسف يا أستاذ طارق أدم لم يكن يعلم أن ما يأكله من يد حواء كان من الشجره المحرمه !!!!!
> 
> للأسف يا أستاذ طارق أنت تتجاهل نصوصا كثيره من كتابك المقدس , والغريب أن النصوص التى تتجاهلها هى النصوص التى تثبت عكس كلامك !!!*
> 
> ...


 
نعم كان يعلم يا ابن ابليس فهو لم يكن بهذا الغباء فلا تستنتج مرة اخرى بالاسلوب الاسلامى



> ما ذنب آدم الذي سمع لكلام زوجته؟ هل كان يعلم أن ما يأكله من يدها هو من الشجرة المحرّمة؟ *الكتاب المقدس لا يبين هذا الأمر،* *بل يبين أنه لم يكن حاضرا عندما كان الشيطان يتكلم مع حواء،* *لأن الكتاب يقول إن الحية تكلمت مع المرأة،* ولو كان آدم موجودا لاشترك في الحديث، ولكن الكتاب يبين أنه لم يشترك في الحديث بتاتا، مما يدل على أنه لم يكن موجودا، وبالتالي فإنه لم يكن يعلم أن الثمرة التي أعطتها له حواء كانت من الشجرة المحرمة


 
و من انت حتى تقول؟؟؟

و هل هو ممنوع ان يكون أدم موجودا ولا يشترك فى الحديث يا ابن ابليس؟؟؟



> *الله العادل الرحيم لم يحذره مثلا من أن يسمع لكلام الشيطان، بل لم يخبره أصلا بأن هناك شيطان يريد أن يوقعه في الخطيئة. لم يقل له إن عليه أن يتأكد من مصدر كل طعام تعطيه له زوجته حواء. فماذا حدث؟ *


 
قال لا تأكل من الشجرة و هذا اكبر تحذير من الوقوع فى الخطية



> *لدينا الآن اثنان متهمان بمعصية الله، ألا يقتضي العدل الإلهي أن نبحث في الظروف التي وقعت فيها الجريمة، إن كانت هناك جريمة؟ اثنان لا يعرفان الفرق بين الخير والشر، جاء إليهم الشيطان في صورة حية من مخلوقات الله الذي يحبهما، وقال لهما إنه كان فوق عند ربنا، وإنه عارف إنهما إذا أكلا من الشجرة لن يموتا، وسوف يعرفان الخير والشر مثل الله. فهل يقع اللوم على آدم وحواء لأنهما يريدان أن يكونا مثل الله ويريدان أن يعرفا الخير والشر؟ *


 
اذن اذهب و تمنى ان تكون انت ايضا مثل الله يا ابن ابليس و افعل الشر كما تتمنى



> *هل يقع عليهما اللوم لأنهما سمعا لكلام مخلوق من مخلوقات الله الذي هو محبة، لا يعرفان عن ذلك المخلوق شيئا ولم يحذرهما أحد منه؟ أين العدل يا أستاذ طارق؟؟ إذا كان هناك أحد مسئول عن وقوع آدم في الخطيئة حسب الرواية التي رويتها بلسانك، فهو الرب الإله الذي خلق الشيطان، وسمح له أن يضل آدم وحواء، ولم يحذرهما منه. لا شك أنهما خُدعا، ولكن لم تكن لديهما النية على ارتكاب المعصية، وإنما ظنا أنهما يقومان بعمل طيب، إذ يجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أنهما لم يكونا يعرفان الخير والشر.*


 
الله يا استاذ حذرهما و قال لأدم يوم ان تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت و هذا اكبر اعلان عن ان كسر الوصية ستكون ناتجته الموت



> *ألم يكن هناك من سبيل أن يعدل الله عن قراره ويلغى الفداء ؟؟؟؟؟ منتظر إجابتك*


 
هذا الهك انت يا استاذ اللى يرجع فى كلامه

فمن يتحدى صنعة يديه ان ياتوا بمثل كلامه و من ينسخ كلامه و يبدله سهل عليه ان يرجع فى كلامه و يعدل عن قراراه اما ألهنا نحن لا قائم الى الابد حاشا له من كل تغير



> *1- أدم لم يتعمد الخطيه بنصوص كتابك .*


 
بل تعمد و أكل بمحض ارادته و اى محكمة تذهب تقول لها هذا لم يتعمد ان يقتل فستلقى بكلامك عرض الحائط



> *2- آدم وحواء لم يكونوا يعلموا الفرق بين الخير والشر قبل الأكل من الشجره بنصوص كتابك.*


 
قرأت لألوف المفسرين الاوليين و المحدثين و الغربيين و الشرقيين لم اجد احدا قال ان معنى المعرفة هنا اى التمييز لأن الكلمة العبرية هى ידע و تعنى 
to _know_ (properly to ascertain by _seeing_)

اى المعرفة بالتجربة و ان كنت مصرا فعليك ان تفسر لى هذا النص

تك 4:1 وعرف آدم حواء امرأته فحبلت وولدت قايين.وقالت اقتنيت رجلا من عند الرب.

فما معنى المعرفة هنا؟؟؟



> *3- آدم عندما أكل الثمره من يد حواء لم يكن يعلم أن هذه الثمره من الشجره المحرمه بنصوص كتابك .*


 
لم تأتى باى دليل من كتابى



> *4- الله العادل الرحيم لم يحذره مثلا من أن يسمع لكلام الشيطان، بل لم يخبره أصلا بأن هناك شيطان يريد أن يوقعه في الخطيئة. لم يقل له إن عليه أن يتأكد من مصدر كل طعام تعطيه له زوجته حواء*


 
لقد حذره بالفعل

16 واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا.
17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.

هل فهمت يا ابن ابليس؟؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أكتوبر 2006)

LogicMind قال:


> *الزميل tarekroshdy *
> *السلام على من إتبع الهدى*
> 
> *أولاً*
> ...


 
*+*

اخى الحبيب LogicMind

بالنسبة للمقالة التى وضعها اخى فادى فهى كتاباته هو وابحاثه هو وليست منقولة من شخص اخر ... اى انه كتب كل شىء بفهم ودراسة .. ولا اقصد بالطبع انك عكس ذلك - كلا صدقنى - ولكن ان تكتب انت و تضع ابحاث من ناتج مجهودك وبحثك وتعبك تختلف كثيراً فى انك تضع مقالات لم تقرأ منها سوى النذر القليل و ان قراتها لكها لا تُعطى لنفسك الفرصه فى ان تبحث وتنقب عن صدق هذه الادعاءات ... وبالتبعيه نجد نحن  - وانت ايضاً - انفسنا امام اسئلة مكرره ..

بخصوص شعورك بالاهانة من الاية التى وضعتها فى مقدمة مشاركتى ... فان كنت تعتقد انك المقصود يا اخى فهذا يعود لك ... ولكنى اقصد بها كل جاهل او بليد وليس بالضرورة ان تكون انت .. و قد وضعتها للتذكير حتى نلتفت اليها جميعاً ونكون موضوعيين اكثر كما تفضلت وقولت ... ومع ذلك .. ما يحزنك .. يحزننى ايضاً .. *لذا اعتذر* ..  

أنتظر مشاركتك ولتكن نقطة نقطة اخى الفاضل عندما ننتهى منها ننتقل الى الاخرى 

تحياتى الى شخصك الكريم


----------



## LogicMind (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الأستاذ tarekroshdy 
السلام على من إتبع الهدى

أولا
---


> بخصوص شعورك بالاهانة من الاية التى وضعتها فى مقدمة مشاركتى ... فان كنت تعتقد انك المقصود يا اخى فهذا يعود لك ... ولكنى اقصد بها كل جاهل او بليد وليس بالضرورة ان تكون انت .. و قد وضعتها للتذكير حتى نلتفت اليها جميعاً ونكون موضوعيين اكثر كما تفضلت وقولت ... ومع ذلك .. ما يحزنك .. يحزننى ايضاً .. لذا اعتذر ..


أشكرك من أعماق قلبى على ردك الراقى وأثمن جهدك للتقارب

ثانيا
----


> بالنسبة للمقالة التى وضعها اخى فادى فهى كتاباته هو وابحاثه هو وليست منقولة من شخص اخر ... اى انه كتب كل شىء بفهم ودراسة


إستاذى الفاضل :
1- لم يرد أحد على سؤالى - كم تتوقع أن يكون الرد على 22 صفحة ؟؟ 
    على الأقل 22 مثلهم إن لم يكن أكثر - فلماذا حذفت مشاركتى لطولها ولم تحذف مشاركته ؟؟
2- ما المانع أن أكون مقتنع بكل كلمة أضعها سواء من بنات أفكارى أم مما قرأت فى الكتب ؟؟
    يعنى إذا كنت مقتنع تماما باللى أنا كتبته - هل قسرا يجب أن أعيد صياغته ثم إختصاره 
    ليرضى ذلك المحاور الآخر ؟؟
3- وهل الأستاذ صاحب البحث فعل غير هذا - هو بحث فى كتب أو مراجع ثم إختصر النتائج وصاغها
   بإسلوبه - يعنى برضه رجع لكتب ونسخ منها - بعضه تركه كما كان - وبعضه أعاد صياغته لكن 
  المحصلة إنه رجع لكتب ومراجع - تماما كما فعلت أنا - غير أنى كنت مقتنع بالكلام والصياغة 
  ومازلت - ولذا لم أغيره ... فما الجريمة فى ذلك ؟؟؟
  أنها كانت طويلة ؟؟؟ 
  هذا لأن رده كان طويل ( 22 صفحة ) ..  فلما تحذف مشاركتى لطولها ولا تحذف مشاركته ..
  أين العدل يا زملاء ؟؟ بل أين الجريمة والمخالفة ؟؟
  لم يحدد لى أحد عدد الأسطر المسموحة لى ... ولو حدث لما كان عدلا ...

ثانيا 
-----



> ######
> اسأل سؤال سؤال و سنأتيك بالاجابة ولا داعى للأستخفاف بالعقول
> 
> Fadie


حذفت الأسئلة السبعة لأبدأ سؤال سؤال 
لكن أين الإستخفاف بالعقول ؟؟؟
هل قللت من شأن أى كلمة قالها أى مشارك من هنا ؟؟
هل عاملت أحد على أن عقله دون المستوى وإستخفيت به ؟؟

يا لها من بداية ....

الأستاذ فادى


> الكتاب المقدس يقول إن الإنسان لم يكن يعرف الفرق الخير والشر قبل أن يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر،ولذلك بعد أن أكل منها يقول الكتاب عنه: "وقال الرب الإله هو ذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر" (تكوين23:3)،
> اصمت يا ابن ابليس و تعلم بدلا من النقض الهدام



أين إجابتك يا أستاذ يا مشرف  ؟؟
المحاور يريد أن يعرف فكرك فيرد عليه  أو يعرف خطأه فيقتنع بوجهة نظرك
لكن لا يريد أن يعرف أخلاقك ... فهى واضحة من الشتيمة 
أى نوع من الحوار هذا ؟؟؟

ما شعورك لو ناداك أحدهم بـ : يا ابن ابليس 
أم أنك مطمئن أنك سوف تحذفها فى ثانية ...
يا لها من شجاعة 
لماذا تسب من لم يبدأك بالسباب ؟؟
لماذا الأعتداء ؟؟؟
أين المحبة ؟؟؟
ما ذنبه ؟؟ وما ذنب والده حتى يسمى إبليس و مادخل والده بالحوار ؟؟؟

أين حجتك وإجابتك ... أنت عجزت عن الإجابة فشتمته 



> وتعلم بدلا من النقض الهدام


ليتك تخبرنى ماذا يتعلم من شتيمتك ؟؟
وبعدين إسمها : النقد الهدام وليس النقض الهدام يا صاحب المقالات

ثالثا 
----
أستاذ tarekroshdy 
سأكمل معك الحوار لاحقا - إن كان في نصيب
لكنى أسجل إعتراضى الشديد - وأعلق مشاركاتى - حتى يرد الأستاذ فادى على أسئلتى
هذا لإن لم يحذفها ويشتمنى بشجاعته المعهودة

أشكرك مرة أخرى


----------



## ماهر (7 أكتوبر 2006)

LogicMind قال:


> سأكمل معك الحوار لاحقا - إن كان في نصيب
> لكنى أسجل إعتراضى الشديد - وأعلق مشاركاتى - حتى يرد الأستاذ فادى على أسئلتى هذا لإن لم يحذفها ويشتمنى بشجاعته المعهودة
> 
> أشكرك مرة أخرى


 
اخي ارجوك لاتلق مشاركتك  فلقد قرأت بالامس موضوعك واعجبني جدا ردك ، واذا مضايقتك شتيمة فادي امسحها بوجهي 

بس اخوي حط لهم السؤال الأول علشان ايجابون عليه ، لانه فادي ايرد في اكثر من مكان واذا بتحط له رد طويل  واهو هم انسان لذا طول بالك.
ومن اجل الحق ضع سؤالك الأول وادخل معهم في نقاش ثم الثاني وهكذا  .. بليز الموضوع حلو وردودك حلوه بس من حقهم الرد ايضا .بس المشكلة انهم ممكن ايزهقونك في الرد على سؤال ليضيعوا عليك باقي الاسئلة فتصبر وضع السؤال الأول الله ايهداك!


----------



## Fadie (7 أكتوبر 2006)

> *الله يسامحك على ألفاظك المستفزه التى لاعلاقه لها بالحوار. *


 
حين اقول لك يا ابن ابليس فهذا ليس سب و الا اصبح ألهى سباب حاشا له من كل نقص و كل خطية و لكن المغزى من كلامى انك تحمل نفس فكر ابليس الذى طالما قاوم به ايمان الله القويم و كتابه الخالد و هو الذى يحركك لأن تقاوم ايمان الله و اما حين اقول لك انت جاهل فهذا ليس سبا ابدا لأن كل منا جاهل وليس سوى الله هو العليك بكل شىء و لكن نحن قد نختلف فى جهلنا بين مجال و اخر و لذلك فوصفتك بالجهل و هذا ليس سبا ابدا....هل فهمت؟؟؟



> *أنت الذى تفسر بمزاجك وياريت تحسن إسلوبك فى الكلام !!!
> 
> كيف يتم محاسبه شخص لا يعرف الخير والشر وفق مفهومك أنت وعلى مزاجك أنت !!! ففى الحالتين يا عبقرى لايمكن حسابه بمقاييس العدل والرحمه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
مجرد معرفته ان هذا الامر الله قال لا تفعله فهو طبيعى جدا ان يعرف ان صنع هذا الامر هو خطأ فهمت يا ابن ابليس؟؟؟(لأنك تحمل نفس منهج ابليس و ليس سبا)



> *الله يسامحك ... إن كنت لاتستطيع الرد وعاجز عن الإجابه فاصمت ولا داعى للسباب !!*


 
يا حبيبى عاجز مين بس؟؟؟

انا تقريبا اصغر منك و ناظرت فطاحلة البالتوك ليس فخرا بالنفس ولا غرور بل فخر بأيمانى الثابت فى المسيح الذى وهبنى اياه و لكن اسلوبكم الهمجى هو الذى استفزنى و مع هذا فانا لم اخطأ فى حقك



> *لماذا تجاهلت كلامى التالى :
> 
> *ما يدل على ذلك( عدم معرفته) أن الله لما سأله: "هل أكلت من الشجرة التي أوصيتك أن لا تأكل منها" لم يقل نعم أكلت منها، لأنه لم يكن يعرف أنه أكل منها إلا بعد أن انفتحت عينه، فعرف أن حواء أعطته الثمرة المحرمة*دون علمه*، ولذلك قال لله: "المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي أعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت" (تكوين12:3)،أي ما ذنبي أنا، أنت لم تحذرني من هذه الأمور ولم تلفت نظري إليها.
> 
> ...


 
نسيته من ردك الطويل و عموما الاجابة ابسط مما تخيل فأدم قد رمى خطأه على حواء و قال له انها هى التى اغرتنى و من ثم رمت حواء خطأها على الحية ايضا و لم تعترف لا ولا ادم بخطاهما امام الله بل انكرا الخطأ فأنظر الى هذا و تامل انه حتى التوبة لم يقدماها الى الله بل رموا اخطائهم على بعض و ليس معنى هذا انه لم يكن يعرف انه اكل من الشجرة و ياريت تتكلم بتفاسير ولا تفسر انت و فى حاجة عايز افكرك بيها حاول تطبقها على الموضوع (القانون لا يحمى المغفلين)



> *1- ولا يخبرالله آدم بأن هناك شيطان من أصله يريد أن يوقعه في الخطيئة ويتربص به ويكن له العداء !!! هل هذه رحمه !!!! هل الله كان بيضحك على آدم !!! هل الله كان يدبر مكيده لأدم !!! *


 
و هو الشيطان هو اللى خلى أدم ياكل من الشجرة؟؟؟

ضربه على ايده يعنى ولا كتفه و جاب اصدقاؤه الشياطين و أكلوه بالعافية؟؟؟

و هو الشيطان من الاول لما عصى ربه و أبى و تكبر كان فيه شيطان يضحك عليه؟؟؟

أكل بأرادته ام لا؟؟؟

لو انت قتلت هتروح للقاضى تقوله معلش اصل الشيطان ضحك عليا و خلانى اقتل هيقولك معلش يا حبيبى و يطبطب عليك؟؟؟

و خد بالك ان الخطية الاكبر من كدة كمان هى شهوة الالوهية....اقرأ كدة كويس و ركز فى كلام الحية

بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ».
 
فكان الخطأ الاكبر هو اشتهائهم ان يكونوا كالله و هو نفس السبب لسقوط ابليس



> *2- لماذا لم يقل لأدم إن عليه أن يتأكد من مصدر كل طعام تعطيه له زوجته حواء !؟*


 
و هو أدم ملهوش عقل؟؟؟حد قالك ان الله خلقه ابيض ياورد كدة؟؟؟و مين قالك انه ميعرفش اساسا؟؟؟جبتها منين انه ميعرفش؟؟؟



> *- إخبار آدم بوضوح وصراحه أن هناك عدو يتربص به ويحيك له المكائد ويتصيد له كى يوقعه فى الخطيئه .*


 
و من قال ان الشيطان هو سبب سقوط ادم و حواء؟؟؟

هو كان فيه شيطان حين تكبر ابليس و فكر ان يصير كالله و يأخذ مكانه؟؟؟

فكر بعقلك بلاش نقض هدام



> *1- لم يكونوا يعرفون الخير والشر *


 
كانوا عارفيين و اثبتلك ان معنى المعرفة هنا ليست المعرفة المعنوية بل المعرفة الحسية الملموسة اى انهم فعلوا الشر فعلا



> *2- ولم يخبرهم الله بأن هناك شيطان يتربص بهم ويريد أن يوقعهم فى الخطيئه .*


 
ليس الشيطان السبب الرئيسى لفعل الشر فها نحن ايضا نعيش و يوجد الشيطان حولنا فهل معنى كدة اننا نعمل الشيطان شماعة نعلق عليها اخطائنا؟؟؟

دة منطق غريب فعلا انك تروح تقول للى انت اخطأت فى حقه الشيطان ضحك عليا ثم انت جبت منين انه مكانش يعرف؟؟؟

اصل مادام الكتاب المقدس لم يقل يبقى بلاش تجيب حاجة من عندك و تذكر ان ابليس لم يضحك عليه شيطان أخر !!!



> *3- كما أن آدم لم يتعمد إرتكاب الخطيه*


 
قولى انت و راضى ذمتك

واحد الله قال له لا تأكل من هذه الشجرة

أكل بمحض ارادته و لم يجبره احد

يبقى اكل بارادته ام لا؟؟؟



> *4- كما أن آدم لم يكن يعلم أن الثمره من الشجره الملعونه .*


 
جبتها منين دى؟؟؟



> *أنت لم تعطى إجابه واحده على أى سؤال*


 
بالاصل وضعت لكم بحث شامل قمت بعمله ليشرح لكم القضية و لكنكم قررتم السلوك فى طريق الفلسفة الفارغة لذل فتحملوا و قد قمت بالرد على اسئلتكم جميعها اما من يفسر بدون مرجع او دليل من كتب التفسير فليس له عندى سوى قول ابن ابليس



> *الفاجعه الكبرى
> 
> ربكم ( أى الله ) يا محترم رجع فى كلامه وغيره وبدله . إقرأ لتفهم :*
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا واد يا ابن ابليس انت

هو الله هنا فعل شىء و رجع فيه؟؟؟

بالعكس فهذا ليس قانونا من قوانين الله بل كان ينوى ان يفعل لولا ان تشفع موسى فرجع عن القرار و لكن فى حالتنا هذه قد قال لادم و صدر القانون خلاص لا رجعة فيه

بلاش اسقاط



> إستاذى الفاضل :
> 1- لم يرد أحد على سؤالى - كم تتوقع أن يكون الرد على 22 صفحة ؟؟
> على الأقل 22 مثلهم إن لم يكن أكثر - فلماذا حذفت مشاركتى لطولها ولم تحذف مشاركته ؟؟
> 2- ما المانع أن أكون مقتنع بكل كلمة أضعها سواء من بنات أفكارى أم مما قرأت فى الكتب ؟؟
> ...


 
انت لم تكتب سوى شوية اسئلة محفوظة سألت من قبل فى نفس الموضوع و نحن نرد عليها فلا تحاول ان تشوش كثيرا فانا لم اسبك هذا اولا فلا شان لك ثانيا انا لم اسبه فقول ابن ابليس هو دلالة على انه يحمل نفس تفكير ابليس و اظنه الطف من ان اقول له امصص بظر امك او ليس كذلك يا استاذ؟؟؟

ثانيا حين تنوى الرد على مقال لا تكتب اسئلة بل تكتب تفنيد للمقال و ليس اسئلة

مش كدة بردو؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*تم طردك من المنتدى لمدة شهر لانك نسبة كلمة ارعن الى الهنا يا نور الدين*
*مش حنزل لمستواك و اقولك رسولك هو الارعن لكن حاتركك مطرود لسبب قلة ادبك*
*و اترك الحوار يستمر مع الناس المؤدبة*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## LogicMind (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام على من إتبع الهدى 

طالما أنك ترى أن ( إبن إبليس ) ليست سبابا إذن :
إسمع يا إبن إبليس ( طبعا دى مش شتيمة ) يا من تهوى خلط الأمور ببعضها ليضيع الحق
وما هذا إلا شأن الضعيف 
أولا
----



			و اظنه الطف من ان اقول له امصص بظر امك او ليس كذلك يا استاذ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال لك : إمصص بظر أمك حتى تقول له يا إبن إبليس ؟؟ أريد إجابة
وأما إجابتى على سؤالك : و اظنه الطف من ان اقول له امصص بظر امك او ليس كذلك يا استاذ؟؟؟
فهى :
نعم , بالطبع إبن إبليس ألطف من امصص بظر امك وكذلك ألطف من الكلام المقدس:
(  30فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ شَاوُلَ عَلَى يُونَاثَانَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا ابْنَ الْمُتَعَوِّجَةِ الْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ، أَمَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ قَدِ اخْتَرْتَ ابْنَ يَسَّى لِخِزْيِكَ وَخِزْيِ عَوْرَةِ أُمِّكَ؟  ) صموئيل الأول : 20 : 30 

ثانيا
----



			ثانيا حين تنوى الرد على مقال لا تكتب اسئلة بل تكتب تفنيد للمقال و ليس اسئلة
مش كدة بردو؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

1- أنا كتبت أسئلتى قبل أن تكتب مقالك يا أبو مقال
2- هل ممنوع فى منتداكم المسيحى أن أسألكم عن أشياء لا أجدها منطقية فى عقيدتكم ؟؟
   وكيف أستمر فى حوار قبل أن أعرف تصور كامل عن عقيدة محاورى ؟؟
   وما العيب أن تجيب أسئلتى لتقربنى لفهمك ؟؟ ألم يكن سهلا عليك مثلا أن تقتبس السؤال
   الأول وتجيب عليه ثم تقول لى : هذه إجابة السؤال الأول إن لم يكن عندك إستفسار فسأنتقل 
   لإجابة السؤال الثانى فى المشاركة التالية
3- وكيف يستمر أى حوار إلا بالسؤال والإجابة ؟؟  أريد إجابة

أنت فرحان بدور الشرطى وبأدوات حذف المشاركات و بالسباب الذى هو ليس سباب
سؤال أخير يا إبن إبليس
هل تستطيع أن تقول لأى شخص فى الشارع إختلفت معه فى شىء ( يا إبن إبليس ) ؟
إن كانت الإجابة : بنعم ( بعض النظر عن إنه ممكن ينفخ وشك من الضرب ) فأنت بذلك غير صالح للحوار
وإن كانت إجابتك : بلا فلماذا تكذب علينا وتقول أن ( إبن إبليس ) التى هى " شتيمة " ليست
شتيمة وكأننا من كوكب آخر وأنت المعلم الذى يعلمنا أبجدية لغة كوكب الأرض ...
غموما إن كنت تكذب علينا فأنا أعذرك :
( 7فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ، فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟ ) رومية : 3: 7

إنظر إلى السلوك الراقى للأستاذ tarekroshdy عندما ظن ( مجرد ظن ) أنه أهاننى فبادر إلى الإعتذار بكل شجاعة و تحضر ... أجمل تحياتى لك يا أستاذ طارق - هذا هو المسيحى الحقيقى
وإنظر إلى سبابك الذى لا يختلف عليه إثنين عقلاء وردودك التعسفية يا مشرف ... يا أسد ....
يا أشجع الناس فى حذف المشاركات التى لا تحتوى على أى إهانات ... هذا هو مثال المسيحى الذى يفسد العلاقة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين خصوصا وهو يختبأ وراء حجب الإنترنت

يا إبن إبليس 
أشكر لك مقدماً شجاعتك منقطعة النظير فى حذف مشاركتى هذه

والسلام على من إتبع الهدى*


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2006)

LogicMind قال:


> *غموما إن كنت تكذب علينا فأنا أعذرك :*
> *( 7فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ، فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟ ) رومية : 3: 7*


 
*تجد الرد على الرابط التالي*
*http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8788*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## LogicMind (7 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكرك يا  أستاذ MyRock 

أرجو أيضا وضع رابط الرد على :


> ( 30فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ شَاوُلَ عَلَى يُونَاثَانَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا ابْنَ الْمُتَعَوِّجَةِ الْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ، أَمَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ قَدِ اخْتَرْتَ ابْنَ يَسَّى لِخِزْيِكَ وَخِزْيِ عَوْرَةِ أُمِّكَ؟ ) صموئيل الأول : 20 : 30



والسلام على من إتبع الهدى


----------



## LogicMind (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*



			اخي ارجوك لاتعلق مشاركتك فلقد قرأت بالامس موضوعك واعجبني جدا ردك ، واذا مضايقتك شتيمة فادي امسحها بوجهي 

بس اخوي حط لهم السؤال الأول علشان ايجابون عليه ، لانه فادي ايرد في اكثر من مكان واذا بتحط له رد طويل واهو هم انسان لذا طول بالك.
ومن اجل الحق ضع سؤالك الأول وادخل معهم في نقاش ثم الثاني وهكذا .. بليز الموضوع حلو وردودك حلوه بس من حقهم الرد ايضا .بس المشكلة انهم ممكن ايزهقونك في الرد على سؤال ليضيعوا عليك باقي الاسئلة فتصبر وضع السؤال الأول الله ايهداك!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

علشان خاطرك يا أستاذ ماهر - تكرم عيونك وتسلم لى
كلاكيت تانى مرة :
السؤال الأول:
( للمنصفين فقط ... المستبدين يمتنعون )
ليه ربنا يعاقب أمم كتيرة فى العهد القديم زى نوح وعاد وغيرهم إذا كان ناوى يفدى البشر ؟ *

والسلام على من إتبع الهدى


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

> أشكرك يا أستاذ MyRock
> 
> أرجو أيضا وضع رابط الرد على :
> إقتباس:
> ...


 
ما الاشكال يا ابن ابليس؟؟؟



> *ليه ربنا يعاقب أمم كتيرة فى العهد القديم زى نوح وعاد وغيرهم إذا كان ناوى يفدى البشر ؟ *


 
العقاب لا يمحو الاثم يا ابن ابليس


----------



## الباحث (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​ 

*أحبائنا المسلمين والمسيحيين تحيه طيبه من أعماق قلبى . فأنا لم أدخل منذ فتره وإفتقدت الحوار على هذا المنتدى الرائع .*


*إسمحوا لى بالتعليق على مداخله الأستاذ فادى التى أراها حاسمه .*




> حين اقول لك يا ابن ابليس فهذا ليس سب و الا اصبح ألهى سباب حاشا له من كل نقص و كل خطية و لكن المغزى من كلامى انك تحمل نفس فكر ابليس الذى طالما قاوم به ايمان الله القويم و كتابه الخالد و هو الذى يحركك لأن تقاوم ايمان الله و اما حين اقول لك انت جاهل فهذا ليس سبا ابدا لأن كل منا جاهل وليس سوى الله هو العليك بكل شىء و لكن نحن قد نختلف فى جهلنا بين مجال و اخر و لذلك فوصفتك بالجهل و هذا ليس سبا ابدا....هل فهمت؟؟؟


 

*معنى هذا أنا ممكن أقول لك يا يا بن إبليس يا جاهل ولا تعتبره ذلك سبا يا أستاذ فادى .*

*لكن لن أقول ذلك فالحياء وإحترام الآخر يمنعنى من ذلك .*




> مجرد معرفته ان هذا الامر الله قال لا تفعله فهو طبيعى جدا ان يعرف ان صنع هذا الامر هو خطأ فهمت يا ابن ابليس؟؟؟(لأنك تحمل نفس منهج ابليس و ليس سبا)


 
*يا أستاذ فادى أنت تدور فى حلقه مفرغه من الفلسفه وتتهم غيرك بما تفعله أنت .*

*حتى لو قال الله لاتفعل كذااا وكذا فهذا ليس كافيا وقد أو ضح أخى نور الدين ذلك .*

*لو أن الله أعلمه أن هناك شيطان وأن هذا الشيطان عدو له يريد أن يوقعه فى الخطيئه , ثم بعد ذلك أكل آدم من الشجره هنا فقط يستحق آدم العقاب وهنا فقط نقول أنه لم يضربه على يده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  أما أن يخفى ربك وجود شيطان لإغواء آدم فهذا لاعلاقه له بالرحمه أو العدل !!*

*فإلهك أخفى عن آدم المسكين الذى لا يعرف الخير والشر أن هناك عدو له إسمه الشيطان يريد أن يغويه ويتربص به , وفى نفس الوقت أعطى للشيطان جميع الصلاحيات التى تمكنه من غوايه آدم .*





> يا حبيبى عاجز مين بس؟؟؟
> 
> انا تقريبا اصغر منك و ناظرت فطاحلة البالتوك ليس فخرا بالنفس ولا غرور بل فخر بأيمانى الثابت فى المسيح الذى وهبنى اياه و لكن اسلوبكم الهمجى هو الذى استفزنى و مع هذا فانا لم اخطأ فى حقك


 
*وقد أكون أنا أصغر منك يا أستاذ فادى .*

*أما بخصوص مستواك فدع الحكم لغيرك ولا تحكم على نفسك لأن هذا غرور والغرور آفه .*



> نسيته من ردك الطويل و عموما الاجابة ابسط مما تخيل فأدم قد رمى خطأه على حواء و قال له انها هى التى اغرتنى و من ثم رمت حواء خطأها على الحية ايضا و لم تعترف لا ولا ادم بخطاهما امام الله بل انكرا الخطأ فأنظر الى هذا و تامل انه حتى التوبة لم يقدماها الى الله بل رموا اخطائهم على بعض و ليس معنى هذا انه لم يكن يعرف انه اكل من الشجرة و ياريت تتكلم بتفاسير ولا تفسر انت و فى حاجة عايز افكرك بيها حاول تطبقها على الموضوع (القانون لا يحمى المغفلين)


 
*لا بأس فنحن هنا لنذكرك بما تنساه أو تتناساه .*

*نحن نتحدث عن كتاب تقول أنه منزل من الله وليس مجرد حواديت ألف ليله وليله !! وعندما يتم تناول أمور فى العقيده وفى منتهى الخطوره فلا يليق أن تكون بهذا الإبهام وغير واضحه وتحتمل أكثر من تفسير !!*

*أنت ترى تفسيرك مقنعا وبسيطا .... ونحن نراه مضحكا ولايتناسب أبدا مع خطوره الأمر !!!*

*ولو أن الأمور يتم تفسيرها بهذه البساطه والسذاجه لما كانت هناك مشكله على وجه الأرض ولأقنعت أى إنسان أن يعبد الأصنام وهو مستريح بنفس منطقك الغريب .!!!!!*

*طالما أن الأمر غير واضح فى كتابك وغير منطقى فلا يجوز أن تنفرد أنت بتفسيرات غير منطقيه وتتهم غيرك بالجهل .*

التفسير المنطقى الوحيد هو الذى كتبه أخى نور الدين 

قال لله: "المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي أعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت" (تكوين12:3)،أي ما ذنبي أنا، أنت لم تحذرني من هذه الأمور ولم تلفت نظري إليها.

*لماذا لم يقل آدم لربه نعم أكلت صراحه لو أنه كان يعلم أنه أكل من الشجره المحرمه , أم أن إلهك لم يحسن التعبير وإستخدام الألفاظ فى موضعها الصحيح !!!!!!!!!!!!!! فإن كانت هناك مشكله فهى فى كتابك الذى ترك مثل هذه الأمور الخطيره دون توضيح بل جاء ما يؤكد عكس ما تقول !!*


إذن المشكله فى كتابك وفى إلهك الذى لم يفطن إلى أهميه تحديد هذه الأمور فى الكتاب الذى تعتقد أنه مقدس !!! 

وبالتالى يظل الأمر قائما وهو أن آدم لم يكن يعلم أن ما أكله من يد حواء كان من الشجره المحرمه ومن حقك أن تعترض ومن حقنا أيضا أن نعترض على تفسيرك , لأن ربك الذى تعبده هو الذى وضعك فى هذا المأزق وليس نحن !!!! 





> هو الشيطان هو اللى خلى أدم ياكل من الشجرة؟؟؟


 
*أكيد الشيطان هو الذى وسوس لحواء وضحك عليها طبعا كما أوضحنا سابقا وحواء لها العذر كما أوضحت وكما سأوضح لاحقا .*




> ضربه على ايده يعنى ولا كتفه و جاب اصدقاؤه الشياطين و أكلوه بالعافية؟؟؟


 

*لو أن الله أعلمه أن هناك شيطان وأن هذا الشيطان عدو له يريد أن يوقعه فى الخطيئه , ثم بعد ذلك أكل آدم من الشجره هنا فقط يستحق آدم العقاب وهنا فقط نقول أنه لم يضربه على يده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  أما أن يتحالف ربك مع الشيطان لإغواء آدم فهذا لاعلاقه له بالرحمه أو العدل !!*

*فإلهك أخفى عن آدم المسكين الذى لا يعرف الخير والشر أن هناك عدو له إسمه الشيطان يريد أن يغويه ويتربص به , وفى نفس الوقت أعطى للشيطان جميع الصلاحيات التى تمكنه من غوايه آدم .*


*هل فهمت !!!*





> وهو الشيطان من الاول لما عصى ربه و أبى و تكبر كان فيه شيطان يضحك عليه؟؟؟


 
*معصيه الشيطان تختلف عن خطيه  آدم تماما والفرق واضح .*

*الشيطان متكبر مغرور عصى ربه وهو يعلم أنه يعصاه وبكامل إرادته ودون أن يغويه أحد . لذلك فإن الله لم يغفر ولن يغفر له .*

*لكن خطيئه آدم لا تنطبق عليها ما ينطبق على الشيطان .*
*فآدم كان ضحيه تحالف ظالم بين الله والشيطان لإيقاعه فى الخطأ . أدم لم يكن الخطأ من داخله وبكامل إرادته بل إن الله سلط عليه شيطان فى صوره مخلوق وديع محبوب أعطاه كل الصلاحيات لإيقاع آدم فى الخطيئه , وفى نفس الوقت أخفى عن آدم أن هذا المخلوق شيطان عدو يريد له الشر وإيقاعه فى الخطأ , وأيضا آدم لم يكن يعرف الخير والشر . *

*وكما قال قال أخى نور الدين : تم تجريد آدم من كل شىء ليقع فى الخطأ . *

*مثل أن تقوم بإلقاء شخص فى عرض البحر وأنت لم تكتفى بأنك لم تعلمه كيف يعوم , بل  قمت بتقيده بالسلاسل ثم تقول له إياك أن تغرق وإن غرقت فهذا خطأك أنت وسأعاقبك عليه .*

*أليس هذا قمه الظلم والقسوه *




> أكل بأرادته ام لا؟؟؟
> 
> لو انت قتلت هتروح للقاضى تقوله معلش اصل الشيطان ضحك عليا و خلانى اقتل هيقولك معلش يا حبيبى و يطبطب عليك؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
*أستاذ فادى أنا والله أندهش من إسلوبك وطريقتك التى أراها سطحيه جدااا و ما هذا المثال الغريب وهذه التشبيهات التى لم أرى لها مثيلا فى حياتى ولاعلاقه لها بهذا الموضوع . بمعنى أخر تشبيه ليس فى محله بهدف التضليل وليس إظهار الحق  !!!*

*عندما تقتل شخص بدون وجه حق فأنت تستحق القتل ولا يصلح أن تقول الشيطان غوانى أتدرى لماذا !؟؟*

*لأن الله وضع لنا منهجا كاملا متكاملا فيه خلاص الإنسان , ومن أساسيات هذا المنهج هو التحذير من الشيطان الذى هو ألد أعداء البشر , كما حذرنا الله من أنفسنا وشهواتنا , بل وخلق الله لنا عقلا لنميز به بين الحق والباطل وأمرنا بطاعته التى تنجينا من كيد الشيطان ثم وضع عقوبات قاسيه لمن يقتل بعد ذلك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*فمن يرتكب خطأ بعد ذلك يكون قد إرتكبه بكامل إرادته ولا يقول الشيطان ضحك على !!!!*
*لأن الله حذرك منه وأعطاك المنهج الذى ينجيك منه وزودك بكل الأسلحه التى تدافع بها عن نفسك وتعصمك من مكر الشيطان .*


*لكن آدم فقد إفتقد كل ذلك , فتم تجريده من كل شىء ليقع فى الخطيئه !!!*

*فكان ضحيه تحالف بين الله والشيطان لإيقاعه فى الخطأ . أدم لم يكن الخطأ من داخله وبكامل إرادته بل إن الله سلط عليه شيطان فى صوره مخلوق وديع محبوب أعطاه كل الصلاحيات لإيقاع آدم فى الخطيئه , وفى نفس الوقت أخفى عن آدم أن هذا المخلوق شيطان عدو يريد له الشر وإيقاعه فى الخطأ , والأسوأ من ذلك أن  آدم لم يكن يعرف الخير والشر . *

*وكما قال قال أخى نور الدين : تم تجريد آدم من كل شىء ليقع فى الخطأ . *

*مثل أن تقوم بإلقاء شخص فى عرض البحر وأنت لم تكتفى بأنك لم تعلمه كيف يعوم , بل  قمت بتقيده بالسلاسل ثم تقول له إياك أن تغرق وإن غرقت فهذا خطأك أنت وسأعاقبك عليه .*

*أليس هذا قمه الظلم والقسوه .... أين الرحمه ...... أين العدل .!!!!!*



و





> هو أدم ملهوش عقل؟؟؟حد قالك ان الله خلقه ابيض ياورد كدة؟؟؟و مين قالك انه ميعرفش اساسا؟؟؟جبتها منين انه ميعرفش؟؟؟


 
السؤال مكرر وأعطيك نفس الإجابه السابقه :

*آدم تم تجريده من كل شىء ليقع فى الخطيئه !!!*

*فكان ضحيه تحالف بين الله والشيطان لإيقاعه فى الخطأ . أدم لم يكن الخطأ من داخله وبكامل إرادته بل إن الله سلط عليه شيطان فى صوره مخلوق وديع محبوب أعطاه كل الصلاحيات لإيقاع آدم فى الخطيئه , وفى نفس الوقت أخفى عن آدم أن هذا المخلوق شيطان عدو يريد له الشر وإيقاعه فى الخطأ , والأسوأ من ذلك أن  آدم لم يكن يعرف الخير والشر . وهذا الشيطان قال لحواء أنا قادم من عند الله من فوق وأوضح لها أنه لا مانع من الأكل من هذه الشجره!!!!!!!! فلماذا لايصدقونه ؟؟؟؟ !!!هل هذا عدل!!! *

*وكما قال قال أخى نور الدين : تم تجريد آدم من كل شىء ليقع فى الخطأ . *

*مثل أن تقوم بإلقاء شخص فى عرض البحر وأنت لم تكتفى بأنك لم تعلمه كيف يعوم , بل  قمت بتقيده بالسلاسل ثم تقول له إياك أن تغرق وإن غرقت فهذا خطأك أنت وسأعاقبك عليه .*

*أليس هذا قمه الظلم والقسوه .... أين الرحمه ...... أين العدل .!!!!!*






> و من قال ان الشيطان هو سبب سقوط ادم و حواء؟؟؟
> 
> هو كان فيه شيطان حين تكبر ابليس و فكر ان يصير كالله و يأخذ مكانه؟؟؟
> 
> فكر بعقلك بلاش نقض هدام


 

*أسئله مكرره وإجابتها بالأعلى .  **وأدعوك أنا لتفكر بعقلك !!!! *




> ليس الشيطان السبب الرئيسى لفعل الشر فها نحن ايضا نعيش و يوجد الشيطان حولنا فهل معنى كدة اننا نعمل الشيطان شماعة نعلق عليها اخطائنا؟؟؟
> 
> دة منطق غريب فعلا انك تروح تقول للى انت اخطأت فى حقه الشيطان ضحك عليا ثم انت جبت منين انه مكانش يعرف؟؟؟
> 
> اصل مادام الكتاب المقدس لم يقل يبقى بلاش تجيب حاجة من عندك و تذكر ان ابليس لم يضحك عليه شيطان أخر !!!


 

*مكرر والإجابه مكرره . فالأمر مختلف الأن *

*لأن الله وضع لنا منهجا كاملا متكاملا فيه خلاص الإنسان , ومن أساسيات هذا المنهج هو التحذير من الشيطان الذى هو ألد أعداء البشر , كما حذرنا الله من أنفسنا وشهواتنا , بل وخلق الله لنا عقلا لنميز به بين الحق والباطل وأمرنا بطاعته التى تنجينا من كيد الشيطان ثم وضع عقوبات قاسيه لمن يقتل بعد ذلك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*فمن يرتكب خطأ بعد ذلك يكون قد إرتكبه بكامل إرادته ولا يقول الشيطان ضحك على !!!!*
*لأن الله حذرك منه وأعطاك المنهج الذى ينجيك منه وزودك بكل الأسلحه التى تدافع بها عن نفسك وتعصمك من مكر الشيطان .*


*لكن آدم فقد إفتقد كل ذلك , فتم تجريده من كل شىء ليقع فى الخطيئه !!!*

*فكان ضحيه تحالف بين الله والشيطان لإيقاعه فى الخطأ . أدم لم يكن الخطأ من داخله وبكامل إرادته بل إن الله سلط عليه شيطان فى صوره مخلوق وديع محبوب أعطاه كل الصلاحيات لإيقاع آدم فى الخطيئه , وفى نفس الوقت أخفى عن آدم أن هذا المخلوق شيطان عدو يريد له الشر وإيقاعه فى الخطأ , والأسوأ من ذلك أن  آدم لم يكن يعرف الخير والشر . *

*وكما قال قال أخى نور الدين : تم تجريد آدم من كل شىء ليقع فى الخطأ . *

*مثل أن تقوم بإلقاء شخص فى عرض البحر وأنت لم تكتفى بأنك لم تعلمه كيف يعوم , بل  قمت بتقيده بالسلاسل ثم تقول له إياك أن تغرق وإن غرقت فهذا خطأك أنت وسأعاقبك عليه .*

*أليس هذا قمه الظلم والقسوه .... أين الرحمه ...... أين العدل .!!!!!*



> قولى انت و راضى ذمتك
> 
> واحد الله قال له لا تأكل من هذه الشجرة
> 
> ...


 

*مكرر والإجابه مكرره بالأعلى أكثر من مره .*





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا واد يا ابن ابليس انت
> 
> ...


 
*إنت اللى عسل يا استاذ فادى *

*والله كلامك لاتعليق عليه .... لأنك هدمت عقيدتك يا أستاذ فادى دون أن تدرى!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*أمال إحنا بنتكلم فى إيه من الصبح وفى الأخر تقولى الله رجع عن قراره !! هههههههههههههه!!

**الله رجع عن القرار !!!! لاحول ولاقوه إلا بالله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! كيف طاوعك قلمك لتكتب هذا عن الله !!!*
*لكن أنت ليس لك ذنب لأن إلهك فعلا رجع فى كلامه , وكان من الممكن أن يرجع فى كلامه بخصوص الفداء !!!!!*


*أما تبريرك فهو يصلح لأطفال فى الحضانه حتى يقتنعوا به وأنا لست طفلا يا فادى !!!!!!*


*إنتهى يا عزيزى وأشكرك *


*واشكر أخى نور الدين وكل المسلمين الذين ساهموا فى الموضوع .*


*تحياتى للمسلمين والمسيحيين *


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

مرة اخرى نعود للأسلوب الفلسفى العقيم

يا الباحث حينما ترانى اهاجم ديانتك و احمل نفس اسلوب ابليس تفضل قل عن نفسى ابن ابليس اما ان تقول لى ابن ابليس بدون وجه حق و بدون اسباب فستعرف جزائك وقتها



> *يا أستاذ فادى أنت تدور فى حلقه مفرغه من الفلسفه وتتهم غيرك بما تفعله أنت .
> 
> حتى لو قال الله لاتفعل كذااا وكذا فهذا ليس كافيا وقد أو ضح أخى نور الدين ذلك .*
> 
> ...


 
مرة اخرى نقول ابليس ليس سبب سقوط أدم فأدم لم يغويه ابليس بل اغوى حواء و حواء اعطت زوجها فأكل من الشجرة و قد أكل أدم بمحض ارادته و بكل حريته و غير ذلك فأوضحت شهوة الالوهية التى هى اعظم بكثير من الاكل من الشجرة و كان ذلك سبب سقوط ابليس من الاساس و لم يكن هناك شيطان ليغوى ابليس!!!!!!

ثم انت تقول ان ألهى لم يعلن لأدم عن وجود شيطان يغويه و هنا اقول لك من قال لك ذلك؟؟؟من اين اتيت بهذه المعلومة؟؟؟
لم يقل الكتاب اخبره او لا فمن اين اتيت بان ادم لم يكن يعلم وجود ابليس؟؟؟



> *وقد أكون أنا أصغر منك يا أستاذ فادى .
> 
> أما بخصوص مستواك فدع الحكم لغيرك ولا تحكم على نفسك لأن هذا غرور والغرور آفه .*


 
ليس غرورا ولا تكبر بل ثقة و كل الثقة و ليس لها حدود فى ايمانى الثابت منذ القديم الذى كلما هاجمته الشبهات ما زاد الا رسوخا و ثباتا و انتشارا



> *لا بأس فنحن هنا لنذكرك بما تنساه أو تتناساه .
> 
> نحن نتحدث عن كتاب تقول أنه منزل من الله وليس مجرد حواديت ألف ليله وليله !! وعندما يتم تناول أمور فى العقيده وفى منتهى الخطوره فلا يليق أن تكون بهذا الإبهام وغير واضحه وتحتمل أكثر من تفسير !!*


 
و من أنت حتى تقول؟؟؟

و من انت لتقول هذا يصح و هذا لا يصح؟؟؟

ماذا تعرف انت عن ايمانى؟؟؟ جملة لا معنى لها تقول شبه لهم و ما قتلوه و ما صلبوه فتريد ان تهدم ايمانى لتثبت مجرد جملة لا معنى لها جائت بعد قرون من موت السيد المسيح

أله هذا الدهر اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنيين



> *أنت ترى تفسيرك مقنعا وبسيطا .... ونحن نراه مضحكا ولايتناسب أبدا مع خطوره الأمر !!!*


 
و من تكونون انتم حتى تقولوا ولا تقولوا؟؟؟

و ماذا تعرفون عن ايمانى؟؟



> *ولو أن الأمور يتم تفسيرها بهذه البساطه والسذاجه لما كانت هناك مشكله على وجه الأرض ولأقنعت أى إنسان أن يعبد الأصنام وهو مستريح بنفس منطقك الغريب .!!!!!*


 
اذهب يا ابن ابليس اعبد من تشاء فليس صعبا على من يتبع الساجد للات و العزة و مناة ان يعبد الاصنام


> *طالما أن الأمر غير واضح فى كتابك وغير منطقى فلا يجوز أن تنفرد أنت بتفسيرات غير منطقيه وتتهم غيرك بالجهل .*


 
انفرد انا بتفسير كتابى؟؟؟

و تفسر انت كتابى؟؟؟

بأى وجه حق تفسر كتابى يا تلميذ الشيطان؟؟؟

و من اكون انا او غيرى لأفسر كتاب الله الخالد؟؟؟

هل تخاله قرأنك الذى يمكن لأى مخلوق ان يفسره كما يرى؟؟؟

نحن لا نفسر بل هذه تفسيرات الاباء الاوليين تلاميذ الاباء الرسل تلاميذ السيد المسيح شخصيا له المجد يا تلميذ الشيطان

و مرة اخرى اذا لاقيت اى تفسير منك او من غيرك فبحق أله ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب سيحذف!!!!!!!!!


> التفسير المنطقى الوحيد هو الذى كتبه أخى نور الدين


و من يكون هذا النوردين ليفسر كتاب الله؟؟؟

و من قال ان تفسيره منطقى اصلا؟؟؟

انت؟؟؟

فلتذهب للجحيم خيرا لك من المساس بكتاب الله الخالد الى الابد و سترى تدمير تفسير صديقك الخرافى هذا امام الحق


> قال لله: "المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي أعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت" (تكوين12:3)،أي ما ذنبي أنا، أنت لم تحذرني من هذه الأمور ولم تلفت نظري إليها.


و المرأة ايضا يا هذا قالت​​*الْحَيَّةُ غَرَّتْنِي فَاكَلْتُ*

فهل معنى هذا ان المرأة ايضا لا ذنب لها لأن الحية اغوتها؟؟؟

أليس لديهم عقل يا هذا؟؟؟




> *لماذا لم يقل آدم لربه نعم أكلت صراحه لو أنه كان يعلم أنه أكل من الشجره المحرمه , أم أن إلهك لم يحسن التعبير وإستخدام الألفاظ فى موضعها الصحيح !!!!!!!!!!!!!! فإن كانت هناك مشكله فهى فى كتابك الذى ترك مثل هذه الأمور الخطيره دون توضيح بل جاء ما يؤكد عكس ما تقول !!*


 
لأنه خاف يا هذا و فكر بطبيعته التى اصبحت فاسدة بعد ان انكسر صلاحها ان يهرب من خطأه و فى هذا اكبر دليل انه كان عارف ما فعله و ما الخطأ الذى ارتكبه و لهذا ذهب ليختبأ من الله​​وَسَمِعَا صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ مَاشِيا فِي الْجَنَّةِ عِنْدَ هُبُوبِ رِيحِ النَّهَارِ فَاخْتَبَا ادَمُ وَامْرَاتُهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ فِي وَسَطِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ.

فلماذا اختبأ اذن ادم و امرأته حين سمعا صوت الله؟

لقد كانا عارفين بما عملاه فتحذير الرب واضح

يوم ان تأكل من الشجرة موت تموت



> إذن المشكله فى كتابك وفى إلهك الذى لم يفطن إلى أهميه تحديد هذه الأمور فى الكتاب الذى تعتقد أنه مقدس !!!


 
سيدينك الله على كلام هذا اعظم دينونة يا تلميذ الشيطان انت و سترى جحيمه بعينيك لأنك جاحد لحبه و محبته العظيمة.....الويل كل الويل لك فقد وصلتك الرسالة كاملة و ترفضها يا ابن ابليس



> وبالتالى يظل الأمر قائما وهو أن آدم لم يكن يعلم أن ما أكله من يد حواء كان من الشجره المحرمه ومن حقك أن تعترض ومن حقنا أيضا أن نعترض على تفسيرك , لأن ربك الذى تعبده هو الذى وضعك فى هذا المأزق وليس نحن !!!!


بل يعلم يا هذا و لا تملك دليل انه لم يكن يعلم يا تلميذ الشيطان

و مرة اخرى لا تتكلم بهذا الاسلوب عن ألهى كلى الكمال و القدرة يا ابن ابليس



> *لو أن الله أعلمه أن هناك شيطان وأن هذا الشيطان عدو له يريد أن يوقعه فى الخطيئه , ثم بعد ذلك أكل آدم من الشجره هنا فقط يستحق آدم العقاب وهنا فقط نقول أنه لم يضربه على يده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! أما أن يتحالف ربك مع الشيطان لإغواء آدم فهذا لاعلاقه له بالرحمه أو العدل !!
> 
> فإلهك أخفى عن آدم المسكين الذى لا يعرف الخير والشر أن هناك عدو له إسمه الشيطان يريد أن يغويه ويتربص به , وفى نفس الوقت أعطى للشيطان جميع الصلاحيات التى تمكنه من غوايه آدم .*


 
سوف ننهى هذه المهزلة الان

*هات من قصة السقوط ان الشيطان اغرى ادم و حواء*

و بحق الهى الكائن الواجب الوجود الى الازل ان لم تضع النص او تعتذر عن كل ما بدر منك سأحذف اى اجابة 


> *الشيطان متكبر مغرور عصى ربه وهو يعلم أنه يعصاه وبكامل إرادته ودون أن يغويه أحد . لذلك فإن الله لم يغفر ولن يغفر له .*


 
و هكذا أدم ايضا اكل بمحض ارادته




> *لكن خطيئه آدم لا تنطبق عليها ما ينطبق على الشيطان .
> فآدم كان ضحيه تحالف ظالم بين الله والشيطان لإيقاعه فى الخطأ . أدم لم يكن الخطأ من داخله وبكامل إرادته بل إن الله سلط عليه شيطان فى صوره مخلوق وديع محبوب أعطاه كل الصلاحيات لإيقاع آدم فى الخطيئه*


 
اصمت يا ابن الشيطان و لا تتفوه على ألهى بهذه الكلمات القذرة فما انت و من هو ألهك لتتكلم عن يهوة الأزلى الابدى كلى الطهر و القداسة

انتم جيل شرير و فاسق ولا تستحقون محبة الابن فاذهبوا الى الجحيم بمحمدك فهو ميت و انتم ميتون


> *فكان ضحيه تحالف بين الله والشيطان لإيقاعه فى الخطأ . أدم لم يكن الخطأ من داخله وبكامل إرادته بل إن الله سلط عليه شيطان فى صوره مخلوق وديع محبوب أعطاه كل الصلاحيات لإيقاع آدم فى الخطيئه , وفى نفس الوقت أخفى عن آدم أن هذا المخلوق شيطان عدو يريد له الشر وإيقاعه فى الخطأ , والأسوأ من ذلك أن آدم لم يكن يعرف الخير والشر . وهذا الشيطان قال لحواء أنا قادم من عند الله من فوق وأوضح لها أنه لا مانع من الأكل من هذه الشجره!!!!!!!! فلماذا لايصدقونه ؟؟؟؟ !!!هل هذا عدل!!! *


 
اصمت يا تلميذ الشيطان و لا تتكلم عن ألهى بهذه الطريقة القذرة و ستنال اشر عقاب و اقسى دينونة يوم ان تقف امام الحمل يدينك و يدين محمدك الذى علمك هذا القبح

أدم كان يعرف الخير و الشر و طالبتكم يا اعوان الشيطان ان تفسروا لى هذا النص

*Gen 4:1 وَعَرَفَ ادَمُ حَوَّاءَ امْرَاتَهُ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ قَايِينَ. وَقَالَتِ: «اقْتَنَيْتُ رَجُلا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ».*

*ما معنى المعرفة هنا يا اعوان الشيطان؟؟؟*

*و كما سبق و قلت اطالبك ان تأتى لى بما يقول ان الشيطان اغوى أدم*



> *إنت اللى عسل يا استاذ فادى
> 
> والله كلامك لاتعليق عليه .... لأنك هدمت عقيدتك يا أستاذ فادى دون أن تدرى!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


 
كان يكلم موسى يا ابن ابليس و ليس قد اتخذ قانونا و اصدر الامر ان يهلك بنى اسرائيل و بفضل شفاعة موسى الكفارية قال انه لن يهلك اسرائيل اما عند أدم و حواء فقد سبق و اصدر الامر و اوصله لأدم بأنه سيموت يوم ان يأكل من الشجرة



> *أما تبريرك فهو يصلح لأطفال فى الحضانه حتى يقتنعوا به وأنا لست طفلا يا فادى !!!!!!
> 
> 
> إنتهى يا عزيزى وأشكرك *
> ...


 
السؤال قائم و لن اسمح لك بأجابة واحدة من اثنتين

ان تضع العدد الذى يقول ان الشيطان اغوى ادم او ان تعتذر عن كل ما سبق غير ذلك فسيحذف تماماااااااا

انتهى يا اعوان الشيطان​


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوتى المسيحيين رجاء عدم كتابة اى مداخلة حتى ننهى هذه المهزلة و شكرا لكم​


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اى عضو سيكتب اى رد قبل ان يضع الباحث العدد المطلوب او الاعتذار فسيحذف مهما كان


----------



## LogicMind (8 أكتوبر 2006)

#####

قلت اى مشاركة سوف تحذف حتى يجيب الضعو و هذا انذار لك

Fadie


----------



## الباحث (9 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> اى عضو سيكتب اى رد قبل ان يضع الباحث العدد المطلوب او الاعتذار فسيحذف مهما كان


 

*هل تضحك على نفسك أم علينا يا أستاذ فادى  !!!!*


*أنا أقدر حاله التخبط التى وصلت إليها يا أستاذ فادى , لأن الأمر كان صعبا جدااا عليك أنت وزملائك *
*خاصه بعد مداخلتى نور الدين ومداخلتى الأخيره , ولأن الأسئله لم تكن من النوع التقليدى الذى تمت برمجتك عليها !!!!!! لذلك ألتمس العذر لك على حاله الهياج التى وصلت إليها , ومحاولتك حفظ ماء وجهك لوضع تحدى سخيف من نوعيه من يستعبط ليخرج من المصيبه التى وضع نفسه فيها بما كتبته يداه .*


*هذا الإسلوب لن ينجيك من الورطه التى وضعت فيها نفسك يا فادى سوى حذف مداخلتى وأتحداك أنت وكل من فى المنتدى أن تكمل معى النقاش دون حذف مداخلتى وأقسم بالله أننى سوف أكشف جهلك بعقيدتك فى أقل من ثلاث مداخلات لا أكثر !!! لكن تحلى بأخلاق رياضيه ولا تحذف مثلما يفعل زميلك روك ولا تحجب عضويتى كما فعلت بنور الدين الذى أوقفتموه حتى 7-11-2006 بدون سبب سوى عدم الرغبه فى فضحكم أكثر .*


*أنت فى موقف تحسد عليه وأنا من داخلى أشفق عليك لأنك نسفت  عقيدتك بإعترافك الكامل وبيدك التى كتبت بها أن ربك رجع فى كلامه وبدله !!!! أى أن الفداء مجرد تمثيليه وأن الله ما كان يمكن أن يغفر لآدم وحواء مجرد فبركه !!!!أما تبريرك فهو خاص بك أنت تضحك به على أعوانك , فأنت بجهلك يا أستاذ نسفت كل الكلام الذى قاله زميلك طارق فى البدايه ونسفت كل الكلام والمداخلات التى صممت أذاننا بها عن الفداء !!!*

*يبدو أنك تفهم حقيقه الأمر متأخرا أو أنك لاتريد أن تفهم لتقنع نفسك أنك ما زلت فى الساحه!*

*أنت وضعت بيدك نهايه الحوار ..... وأنا هنا لست موجودا لأنتزع إعترافك بل لإقامه الحجه عليك وقد أقمتها فعلا , وأى شخص يقرأ مداخلتى والتعليق على كلامك سيفهم , أما إقتناعك أنت أو إعترافك أنت فلا أحتاجه ولا أريده لأنك لن تعترف بفشلك . كذلك لا أحتاج منك أن تبرر كيف لإلهك أنه رجع فى كلامه بتبريرات التى لاتصلح لإقناع طفل صغير وهدفك منها هو الهروب من الموقف !!!!!!!!!!*


*الموضوع بالنسبه لى إنتهى ... فأنا من النوع الذى يصل لنقطه الحوار الرئيسيه ويثبتها ثم أتوقف لأنه يصبح النقاش بعد ذلك مجرد إستهبال وخاصه من الطرف الذى أقمت عليه الحجه مثل حالك الأن .*


*وإن كنت مصرا على كشف جهلك أكثر من ذلك فلتجعل الحوار ثنائيا بينى وبينك فقط *

*وإنتظرنى يا فادى إن كان لديك ذره من الشجاعه وسترى ما لايسرك بخصوص طلبك وهو غوايه حواء .*

*وسترى ما لايسرك بخصوص باقى هذه العقيده التى سآتيك بما لاتتوقعه ويهدمها عن آخرها .*
*وتحلى بالشجاعه ولا تحجب عضويتى وتوقف مشاركاتى كما فعلت مع نور الدين الذى أوقفته حتى 7-11-2006 بدون وجه حق وبدون سبب سوى أنكم لاتريدون سماع كلمه الحق ولا ترغبون أن يستكمل ما بدأه .*



*تحياتى للزملاء الأعزاء مسلمين ومسيحيين  **وأعتذر بالنيابه عن الأستاذ فادى عن بعض الألفاظ التى صدرت منه لأننى أنا الذى وضعته فى هذا المأزق .*


*تحياتى الحاره جداااااااا وإنتظرنى وتحلى بالشجاعه ولا تحجب عضويتى وتوقف مشاركاتى كما فعلت مع نور الدين الذى أوقفته حتى 7-11-2006 بدون وجه حق وبدون سبب سوى أنكم لاتريدون سماع كلمه الحق ولا ترغبون أن يستكمل ما بدأه .*


----------



## Fadie (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*سأترك ردك ليعرف الكل انك مراوغ ولا تقدر على اثبات ادعائك*

*يغلق يا اعوان الشيطان!*​


----------

